# want your rado picts



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*want your rado picts...*

Thanx for posting all your pictures in this thread
it doesnt matter if you got a new mod or you washed your car
post all your rado picts.
Keep the library a live with fresh picts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 













_Modified by marcopolo at 4:37 AM 1-26-2006_


----------



## LordJax (Nov 6, 2003)

or maybe another calendar to be sold on ebay


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (LordJax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LordJax* »_or maybe another calendar to be sold on ebay









no calendar just pleasure


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

The best pic of my car ever


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Cheshire_Cat)*









it looked bigger in my display... it's my favorite one of the car, scenerio wise because my car does not get driven much...


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (vdubCorrado)*

Here's a funny one from last Halloween--it's also about the best picture I have of the Corrado...








-Wayne


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Wayne92SLC)*

can't get the pic to work!










_Modified by Boosted SLC at 2:18 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Cheshire_Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheshire_Cat* »_The best pic of my car ever









Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkvwvr6 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (jhayesvw)*

my new background







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_
Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

... death corrado....loving it


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (chimo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chimo* »_
... death corrado....loving it

Freakin grim reaper


----------



## dank corrado (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (1967ghia)*

Heres some Rotrex for your pleasure


----------



## h2lme2000 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (dank corrado)*


























_Modified by h2lme2000 at 1:39 PM 12-10-2003_


----------



## h2lme2000 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*

dont think any of you are going to beat those pics of my old car (just cause of the girls)


_Modified by h2lme2000 at 1:43 PM 12-10-2003_


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*

Holy F! That just ruined the rest of my work day! 
Next year for Halloween, I may need to get some of those to dress up the car...
Nice work!
-Wayne


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

Looks like child pornography to me


----------



## MaDcAp225 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_Looks like child pornography to me









and your point is???
j/k


----------



## ab4000 (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (MaDcAp225)*

I didn't know RKelly was on this site!!! Here's my crap.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2lme2000* »_
























_Modified by h2lme2000 at 1:39 PM 12-10-2003_

wow they sure are cute for little kids


----------



## CorradoChaos'92 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (ab4000)*

mio


----------



## Forest Corrado (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoChaos'92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoChaos'92* »_mio









diggin it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

thanx 
all nice radossssssssssssssssss


----------



## Corradoman8 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts (ab4000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ab4000* »_











gotta love that stock look.......nice paint by the way


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Corradoman8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradoman8* »_

gotta love that stock look.......nice paint by the way









dude i was just gonna say that about that car. i think he should put the stock wheels back on, its too perfect stock to be messin with aftermarket stuff.
the paint looks perfect and we need more stock rados!!


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*(87turbogti)*

Best to date:
















_Modified by TeutonicVR6 at 4:14 PM 12-11-2003_

_Modified by TeutonicVR6 at 3:07 PM 12-27-2003_


_Modified by TeutonicVR6 at 3:07 PM 12-27-2003_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (87turbogti) (TeutonicVR6)*

i like it


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (87turbogti)*

that red rocco,....ar thoes girls legal?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_that red rocco,....ar thoes girls legal?

i asked her officer and she said ... bla bla bla bla


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_that red rocco,....ar thoes girls legal?

It doesn't matter if they're 18. They have clothes on.
Unfortunately they're just not attractive. Actually the one on the left probably would be, in a vacuous cheerleader sort of way, if only she were smiling. What is it with girls not smiling in pictures where they're supposed to be sexy? Am I the only person that finds a girl's smile totally sexy??
Ok, I guess I'm not the only one:

_Quote, originally posted by *TeutonicVR6* »_









Thanks, TeutonicVR6!!


_Modified by Cheshire_Cat at 5:02 PM 12-11-2003_


----------



## dubbernutter (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

IMHO, that long haired girl is UG-LEE!!
but thats just me. 
All good looking cars, especially Grim up there!


----------



## PachitoVeeDubbin (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2lme2000* »_
























_Modified by h2lme2000 at 1:39 PM 12-10-2003_

"DON"T PUT YOR FOOT ON THE RADDO BEEEEEEEEEEITH"(followed by a slap)


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (dubbernutter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbernutter* »_All good looking cars, especially Grim up there!

Wow, I don't think my car's ever gotten so much attention.


----------



## FlashRedRock (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*








!!!GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## Konky (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (FlashRedRock)*

















My car's not good enough for actual models, so I had to pchop my woman into it!


----------



## FlashRedRock (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Dj_konky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dj_konky* »_
















My car's not good enough for actual models, so I had to pchop my woman into it!










LoL! Great job man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DutchDubber (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (FlashRedRock)*

my current faves of my own C http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Dj_konky)*









This is my fav pic


----------



## ab4000 (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (87turbogti)*

I completely agree with you on the stock wheels - the orginal wheels were beyond saving so I bought these until I could locate another set - BTW, I am still looking.
Thanks for compliments guys -


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: want your rado picts (ab4000)*

a girls smile sexy? never looked up there....maybe ill try one day.


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_a girls smile sexy? never looked up there....maybe ill try one day. 


pahahhahahhaa


----------



## GTIUPVR6 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*



















_Modified by GTIUPVR6 at 3:32 PM 12-13-2003_


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts (GTIUPVR6)*

Here's an overlooked one of Cramer's C...


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

















my poor baby stuck in the freakin boston blizzard last weekend


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (dmband0041)*

sorry about the pic size....first time posting a pic....


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*

All I can say is wow...


















_Modified by 91STS-GLi at 4:40 PM 12-13-2003_


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (91STS-GLi)*


----------



## nsmsam (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*









sorry for the p-chop


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*








[IMGhttp://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/show_image.pl?migration=1&image=http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/8/web/404000-404999/404948_67_full.jpg[/IMG]















if this doesnt work it because i dont knwo what i'm doin i have no idea how to post pics so it might just show links.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Toffeerado)*

ya i dont know what I'm doin so here ar eth links can soemoen post thses for me please.
http://www.cardomain.com/membe...l.jpg
http://www.cardomain.com/membe...l.jpg
http://www.cardomain.com/membe...l.jpg


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Toffeerado)*

Ahhh, the good old days....


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (corrado2z2)*

How she looks now with the temporary wheels


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (corrado2z2)*









My current favorite, as well as my current desktop


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (FlashRedRock)*









































danny



_Modified by ddg60 at 11:43 AM 12-14-2003_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

i like them all
and the models too


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

can someone post pics for me if I send them to you?


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (JveshG60)*

boy i really need new pics of my car...she is all painted and everything and i have nothing really to show for it
















and my Magic Eye picture...do you see the sail boat? would have came out real hot if i had a tripod


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (JveshG60)*

nobody can host pics for me? Common guys..wheres the love?!?!?!?!


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_nobody can host pics for me? Common guys..wheres the love?!?!?!?!









Don't worry, I gots love.







Sent ya an IM with my e-mail. And here's my baby:


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_nobody can host pics for me? Common guys..wheres the love?!?!?!?!









is this not you???








cause i did it...already but if it isnt you then i did a good thing for no one


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Cheshire_Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheshire_Cat* »_
It doesn't matter if they're 18. They have clothes on.


Well, there goes legality, eh?


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (sold on expense)*

Here ya go Mark!


----------



## darkvwvr6 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

how do i post pics


----------



## TKDman (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (FlashRedRock)*

Here ya go.... just bought a couple months ago.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (TKDman)*

thx for the luv Steve


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (darkvwvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkvwvr6* »_how do i post pics

Register to Imagestation or buy an account at hostdub.com (I prefer this, less of a hassle to post and only $10/year), then just link the image url from that.


----------



## darkvwvr6 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (sold on expense)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kick-the-pa (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (darkvwvr6)*

here's mine















plus another rado i like very much


















_Modified by kick-the-pa at 2:47 AM 12-19-2003_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good really good
nice picts


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (sold on expense)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sold on expense* »_Well, there goes legality, eh?

...along with my lunch.


----------



## RIONHOJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (corrado2z2)*

what scoop is this?


----------



## kmveedub (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts (RIONHOJ23)*

To all the guys talking bad about those two girls in the red Rado pic...
What if that's ole dude's g/f?


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (kmveedub)*

I was thinking that too--if so, he's a very patient and forgiving person...


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (kmveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kmveedub* »_To all the guys talking bad about those two girls in the red Rado pic...
What if that's ole dude's g/f?









You're right. What if one's his mom and the other's his *********, failed-abortion sister? I bet we'd really feel bad then.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

keep the picts coming


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

















I'll try to get some new pics soon


----------



## nish65 (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

My only 2 Corrado pics:


----------



## perheien (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (nish65)*









and












_Modified by perheien at 9:55 PM 12-19-2003_


----------



## FONNIXX (May 26, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (FlashRedRock)*

http://www.modracer.com/corrado.asp


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (FONNIXX)*

For my boy Ajay ^


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (corrado2z2)*

Old: 
















New (work in progress):


----------



## SpookyReverb (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (KidCorrado)*

Took this picture yesterday. that's my little brother's M3, and my Corrado behind it!


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

MMM E30 M3, droool


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more picts
more drooolllliiiiinnnnnngggg


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

heres another pict
last weekend








and heres another pict








keep the post alive


----------



## jclockard (Oct 19, 2003)

Here's my best picture. 


_Modified by jclockard at 5:33 AM 12-24-2003_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jclockard)*

how about this one


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

found this one of my friends rado


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Really old one of my ride


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

how about new picts too???


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_how about new picts too???

I did look a few posts up ^^^^^


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_
I did look a few posts up ^^^^^

wow i cant believe its the same rado
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

keep the picts coming


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (dank corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dank corrado* »_Heres some Rotrex for your pleasure










Woot Woot!







Here's my Rotrex contribution! Damn I miss that car.


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts (TKDman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TKDman* »_Here ya go.... just bought a couple months ago.









LOL---Alexi...the crazy Canuck (by the door of the pictured green C)
That pic was taken at Waterwagens I. And the burgundy C just to the right of the green C was just featured in Eurotuner this month.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow i need a vr rado too


----------



## Wrong Beach (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

sup ray.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Wrong Beach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wrong Beach* »_sup ray.

when are you posting picts of your car??? craigo


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

here are a few pics of my car before i started doing a major surgery. looks different now but havent finished yet. ]


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_here are a few pics of my car before i started doing a major surgery. looks different now but havent finished yet. ]
















nice
what are you doing to it know??? keep us updated with the new picts
and keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Ginzo (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*









my best pals C, looks alot hotter in person. for sale http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1091810


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_nice
what are you doing to it know??? keep us updated with the new picts
and keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i am adding a grill spoiler and finally get to fix those gaps on the lights. blue LEDs. hybrid turbo .48 cold side and .60 hot side. air/water intercooler, #36 injectors with custom chip. about 18psi to begin with. change some brackets and upgrading a 120 vr6 alternator. adding an egt gauge, voltemeter gauge, oil pressure/tempeture and clean engine bay a bit. oh yea, decide what front bumper to buy since they are super expensive for just fiber glass


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_
i am adding a grill spoiler and finally get to fix those gaps on the lights. blue LEDs. hybrid turbo .48 cold side and .60 hot side. air/water intercooler, #36 injectors with custom chip. about 18psi to begin with. change some brackets and upgrading a 120 vr6 alternator. adding an egt gauge, voltemeter gauge, oil pressure/tempeture and clean engine bay a bit. oh yea, decide what front bumper to buy since they are super expensive for just fiber glass

lots of luck with the proyect











_Modified by marcopolo at 3:33 AM 12-28-2003_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

when is the dead line for it???


----------



## 1.8tradoman (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

woow
1.8t in it???
HPA proyect???


----------



## AgentVW (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (AgentVW)*

just like your sig says
pimp rado


----------



## 90GreenG60 (Nov 20, 2001)

there's my baby


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (90GreenG60)*

my baby


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

white corrado g60 and white slc
i like them both
the long beach wheels look really good on them!!!!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

how about this one?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more picts or wass up???


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

where are all the picts??????


----------



## pologreen (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Really old one of my ride 









any more pics of this car?


----------



## cstan423 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (pologreen)*


----------



## cstan423 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (cstan423)*


----------



## Mr.Gerbik (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (cstan423)*









this car is nothing short of amazing. <3


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## n0ftInc (Sep 1, 2003)

Who's is this?


----------



## Dav (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Spec3VR6 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (kick-the-pa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kick-the-pa* »_here's mine















plus another rado i like very much
















those wheels are tight
_Modified by kick-the-pa at 2:47 AM 12-19-2003_


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Spec3VR6)*

Another angle of mine


----------



## Rocc and Rado (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (MarksCorrado)*

fellow ovd'er http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here's mine








with my friend's Jti








old








with rocco mono wiper








red vw's








yum








on the road








that's it for me...


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (pologreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pologreen* »_
any more pics of this car?

here Ya go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more picts soon...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Here mine its on the second page but i got better ones and I learned how otp post pics now.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

more picts soon


----------



## Hany (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

bump...


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Hany)*









finally have one on the web. in all her glory.


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

where should i host pics?


----------



## PU9353 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (SpinEcho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpinEcho* »_










hmmm... what are those holes for?


----------



## Konky (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (vapor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vapor* »_where should i host pics?

Imagestation.com


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: (n0ftInc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0ftInc* »_Who's is this?









mine looks like this one (momo arrows)


----------



## grever (Sep 24, 2003)

here is mine

http://users.pandora.be/grever/DSC00025.JPG



_Modified by grever at 7:28 PM 1-9-2004_


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (grever)*

here you go man


----------



## carrolltoncorrado (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*

DIRRRRTY pic of mine!


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Here's one of my favorite shots of my car, not an angle too often seen:


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (cheebs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheebs* »_Here's one of my favorite shots of my car, not an angle too often seen:










hot damn!


----------



## GTIUPVR6 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (cheebs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cheebs* »_Here's one of my favorite shots of my car, not an angle too often seen:


Here's my top view but you're right, you hardly see this angle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Karttunen (May 5, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## 93greenSLC (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (FlashRedRock)*

sweet corrados


_Modified by 93greenSLC at 11:31 PM 1-11-2004_


----------



## bjc (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (n0ftInc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0ftInc* »_Who's is this?








 I believe that was Mack 73's car. IIRC he sold it recently







But hopefully it went to a good home


----------



## stic (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoChaos'92)*

something about the grass...makes that car really bright http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (stic)*

pictures of my Corrado :


















Greets from Germany
Dirk




_Modified by GT-II at 2:30 AM 1-11-2004_


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: (cheebs)*

Nice shot, are those Speedlines by chance...


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (GT-II)*

































alles gemacht


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

DEZENT 9x16


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (oRz-Motorsport)*

Cool Corrado,
looks like "Oichan" hood ....


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow wheres that spot???


----------



## Oichan (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (GT-II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-II* »_Cool Corrado,
looks like "Oichan" hood ....









look alike








The background is not a roller coaster.







That is Kobe ocean museum.


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Oichan)*

Now that's my favorite C picture:








Nice car man. BTW, where in Japan is this been taken?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

awesome picts............wow.....double wow


----------



## Oichan (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (oRz-Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRz-Motorsport* »_Now that's my favorite C picture:
Nice car man. BTW, where in Japan is this been taken?


Thanks!!















This place is Ashiya of the famous high-class residence town in Japan.
Incidentally, I live in the apartment of the low class near Ashiya.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Oichan)*

how many rados are in Japan???


----------



## Oichan (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Imported Corrados are about 800. Existent Corrados are about 600.... 500 ??????


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Oichan)*

i wonder what happen to the other 200 rados???


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Oichan)*

Oichan san,
I've been always wondering what those guys @ Snowbrand wrote down during our meeting. Would you mind telling me what is written on the wall behind me?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks a bounch!
















This was taken on Hokkaido in Sapporo some 8 years ago. I worked for 6 months in Japan as an service engineer.


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (oRz-Motorsport)*

man Oichan. words cannot express how FN badass ur car is!!!!!! its ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oichan (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (oRz-Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_i wonder what happen to the other 200 rados???









Of course, VR6 is CRASH! and G60..... G-Shock!


_Quote, originally posted by *oRz-Motorsport* »_Oichan san,
I've been always wondering what those guys @ Snowbrand wrote down during our meeting. Would you mind telling me what is written on the wall behind me?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks a bounch!









The knowledge when you work!
¡ Put on the clean working clothes.
¡ Keep the good posture during the work.
¡ Be sure to wear the protection staff.
¡ Confirm the existence of the combustible.
¡ Don't turn the flame to the person.
¡ Recognize that danger.
etc etc............. Sorry my bad Engrish.








http://www.snowbrand.co.jp/index.htm�@ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VDubbinMK2GTI :
Thanks!!!


----------



## 1.8tradoman (Dec 31, 2001)




----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Oichan)*

Great!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Thanks a bounch!
The only thing that I remember is this sign - lol








Never been to a nicer place than Hokkaido in the world. I understand it's mostly Ski-tourists that go there, right? I will never forget the day I was standing on the beach with black sand looking east over the ocean - water surface was without movement like a mirror. And my translater told me that the mountains I can see way, way out there is russia!!!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

cool


----------



## 93greenSLC (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

heres mine


----------



## bfons808 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Dj_konky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dj_konky* »_ 










Hey! I know her!


----------



## vapor (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: (cheebs)*

here's my C as she currently resides
(but i keep her under a cover)








normally there's negligible wheel gap. looks weird being on jack stands (to preserve the tires over the winter)


----------



## spenna316 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (bfons808)*

that grl is sooooooooooooo bomb........cant wait till i adventually get my rado! all u guys got ill ass whips! congrats 2 all...................


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

whats going on with this one???


----------



## Crappy_S4 (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

here's my 2.....


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

2 corrados in a driveway
my dream ...


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

and more picts


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoFuhrer)*

My turn!
Don't mind the BHP (butt hole pipe), its coming off soon.








Maybe ill save this one some day...a lot of rust on it though.








Thanks Fidel at PVAG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by IMNOBUG at 5:06 AM 5-31-2004_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (IMNOBUG)*

I wnat this








I dont kwno why but I like cars that need work just to see them done woudl be the best feeling it woudl be your own creation.


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Toffeerado)*

you don't want my parts car man...the whole dash is out of it...and the sunroof...the gas door back there...rusted off. passenger side of the trunk has a hole rusting through...rust on the side skirts too. motor needs tore down cause the s/c grenaded. oh not to mention the front is wrecked slightly core support needs bent back out and the bottom chin spoiler is wrapped under the bumper. the hole you see under the pass. side door...ya thats a rusted through hole.


----------



## Konky (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (IMNOBUG)*

(IMNOBUG) In your signature, I don't know if you can call that parts car RED!


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Dj_konky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dj_konky* »_(IMNOBUG) In your signature, I don't know if you can call that parts car RED!









BAHHH HAHA...red at heart


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (IMNOBUG)*

charger looks nice!


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_I wnat this








I dont kwno why but I like cars that need work just to see them done woudl be the best feeling it woudl be your own creation. 

mine looked like that when it wa in the shop gettign the body work done... now it this... and i'll go you one better, it's a video haha
http://user.pa.net/~gfresh/Cor...o.ASF


----------



## Agent 00corrado (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (vdubCorrado)*

Here's my baby.....Say hello to Aniqa (Ah-nee-kah)








Here's how to identify me if you ever see me driving around


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Agent 00corrado)*

corrado in L.A. today


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

I wish I could drive my Corrado all year round.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (MarksCorrado)*

me too


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

i wish mine ran properly all year around


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (IMNOBUG)*

mine runs great all year round


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wheres all the new picts??


----------



## rich! @ TSS (Jan 16, 2004)

*old school*

*sigh* old school...gone but not forgotten... "nuprn2" coming soon...








can't forget about the "banana" back in '98


----------



## Nuprin (May 24, 1999)

*Re: old school (rich! @ TSS)*

I just word via IM that I am not the only Nuprin in town. So after a long haul of not being here, I just had to post...
My baby since '97:
















My old roomate








And the ghetto wiper mod, because the other wiper fell apart


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

OK six pages I think it'd be ok if I posted some of my girl..
















And away for the winter....


----------



## rich! @ TSS (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: old school (Nuprin)*

ha! alright! i was too cheap in '97 to get all words in the plate(i think the cost was double over having at least one digit). Well mine is long gone a few years ago... 








treffen '98 where you there? There was only 4 yellow's that year.








Our in-house shop project is getting another 'nuprn' up and running sometime soon.


----------



## ASHTRAY75 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (PachitoVeeDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PachitoVeeDubbin* »_
"DON"T PUT YOR FOOT ON THE RADDO BEEEEEEEEEEITH"(followed by a slap)









no actually they are *not* cute for big or lil kids. Not at all.


----------



## ASHTRAY75 (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (91STS-GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91STS-GLi* »_All I can say is wow...

















_Modified by 91STS-GLi at 4:40 PM 12-13-2003_


she's gross...nuff said.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (ASHTRAY75)*








this is the late 94 she will be back together again soon


----------



## DJL SLC (Apr 8, 1999)

*Re: want your rado picts (Boostedcorrados)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

beach photoshoot its always nice
ill take mine to the beach probably tomorrow


----------



## Konky (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

No beach here







in Pittsburgh, but I am going to the NAIAS, in Detroit tomorrow.


----------



## IMurSTAR (Mar 7, 2002)

*92 Rado SLC*

Figured I'd get in on the action.. 
Family pic:








My Rado upfront, My 337 in the background, and my boyfriends BMP 20th behind the rado (It's black and hard to see)..
Front Quarter:








Ohhh and look at that engine bay:


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

VR6 SC thats my next engine or VR6T


----------



## gunzero (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (IMurSTAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMurSTAR* »_Figured I'd get in on the action.. 
Front Quarter:










I never liked that grill until seeing it from that angle, hmm now I want one.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

i just de-badge mine
and sold it to my friend
cant wait till he gets the car painted


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (IMurSTAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMurSTAR* »_Figured I'd get in on the action.. 
Family pic:








My Rado upfront, My 337 in the background, and my boyfriends BMP 20th behind the rado (It's black and hard to see)..
Front Quarter:








Ohhh and look at that engine bay:










WOW ITS KYLES OLD CAR!!!!!.... I never thought i would see it again. I am glad to see that it went to a good home







you do have to promise one thing and thats to scrape the vw best stickers off the back windows. 

Russell


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (Boostedcorrados)*

Guess I never posted


































_Modified by B(C)orrado at 10:37 AM 1-19-2004_


----------



## Alpineg60 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: 90 lysholm = fun*












_Modified by Alpineg60 at 9:26 PM 5-3-2004_


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (B(C)orrado)*

Very clean B(C)orrado..very clean
here another pic that I like


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

tons of picts coming up


----------



## A2Tommy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (91STS-GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91STS-GLi* »_All I can say is wow...

















_Modified by 91STS-GLi at 4:40 PM 12-13-2003_

I cant look at this pic, do you people notice that she has her shoes on the car.. what if she slips and tears of the grill spoiler..


----------



## Vr6Corrado (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Unknown)*

does anyone know what a "moped" is???


----------



## thedoctorlove (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Vr6Corrado)*

I know, I know....I need rims, but here are some of mine: 


























_Modified by thedoctorlove at 2:53 AM 1-20-2004_


----------



## Golf8VTurbo25 (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (thedoctorlove)*

YOU DONT NEED RIMS!!!!







speedlines are sexy u leave them alone







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (thedoctorlove)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## limecorrado (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*


----------



## stic (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Karttunen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karttunen* »_









my new background http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stic (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (1.8tradoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tradoman* »_









awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bfons808 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (thedoctorlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedoctorlove* »_











I love this pic! What camera did you use to take this? I would love to see it in the 2005 Calendar.


----------



## thedoctorlove (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (bfons808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bfons808* »_I love this pic! What camera did you use to take this? I would love to see it in the 2005 Calendar.

I actually used a HP Photosmart 2.1 for this picture. It is not the highest resolution but it looks the part. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (thedoctorlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thedoctorlove* »_I know, I know....I need rims, but here are some of mine: 


why do you need rims? you have the perfect sleeper rado (as much as you can call a rado a sleeper) I would change a thing, you can surprise a lot of people with your power!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

lots of picts for the 2005 calendar


----------



## VWCorrado91 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## STSCHRITTER (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Fresh pics after a bath.


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts (thedoctorlove)*

You need rims?...15's are quicker








Although, when I force fed my C, 17's actually seemed to help me stick to the ground a little better...


----------



## thedoctorlove (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah, I could stick with 15s....15x9s maybe. 
I spin through the first two gears.


----------



## IMurSTAR (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (gunzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunzero* »_
I never liked that grill until seeing it from that angle, hmm now I want one. 

You can have mine I still don't like the grill, but I def wasn't going to turn the car down because of it's ugly grill.
Yup that's Kyles old car. And the first thing we did when she came home was take all the stickers off including the silver pin striping he decided to do 2 weeks before I bought it.


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (STSCHRITTER)*









what the hell did you do to your wipers?
That car looks pretty good. Only thing i dont like is the red badge and grill--
Other than that, you get an A in my book- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sickvr666 (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (sickvr666)*

here is the most recent pics of mine.. She just got painted so its not put back together yet.. Take it easy on me-


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (jclockard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jclockard* »_








Here's my best picture. 

]

This pic is T!TS


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

photoshop???

really nice


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

me and a fellow hawaii dubber attending a euro cruise







please forgive me if the pic doesnt work. first time trying to post one









see what i mean

















_Modified by runhopskipendub at 9:52 AM 1-21-2004_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

pict no worki


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts (TeutonicVR6)*









looks a lil different now...


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

cant wait to take my car out and take more picts


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

heres 1 ...


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

who else??


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_heres 1 ...









are these montes polished?


----------



## poorsche (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (racaro_kid)*

i was thinking about putting black monte's on mine:


















_Modified by poorsche at 12:40 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*(poorsche)*

My favorite at Dubwars 2001:








2nd:








3rd:


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

cool plate


----------



## silverjettin (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Vr6Corrado)*































































































_Modified by silverjettin at 4:48 AM 1-23-2004_

_Modified by silverjettin at 4:54 AM 1-23-2004_


_Modified by silverjettin at 4:59 AM 1-23-2004_


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (silverjettin)*
























































(p-chop)


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (silverjettin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverjettin* »_










lmao


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Neo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neo* »_









are those wheels what I think they are?


----------



## Neo (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Seis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seis* »_
are those wheels what I think they are?

That depends on what you think they are








They are Team Dynamics (100+) model "DTM split"


----------



## SuperCorrado (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Neo)*

i'll throw my hat in too


----------



## bfons808 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (SuperCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperCorrado* »_i'll throw my hat in too










I didnt know the GrisWalls owned a Corrado...???








Brian


----------



## bfons808 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Neo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neo* »_

















Funk YEA!!!!
Brian


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (racaro_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racaro_kid* »_
are these montes polished?
not polished... powdercoated !!!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

any more picts???


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

wow that is one sexy photo...you come across that pond of water or did you do it on purpouse?

_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_









Hey Marco do you have a high resolution version of this pic it would make an awesome wallpaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_
Hey Marco do you have a high resolution version of this pic it would make an awesome wallpaper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ray you got e-mail... let me know if it works


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_
Ray you got e-mail... let me know if it works










it worked just fine thanks. 
See ya at the next so cal corrado group meet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6GURU at 6:05 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## DutchDubber (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_

it worked just fine thanks. 
See ya at the next so cal corrado group meet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by VR6GURU at 6:05 PM 1-25-2004_
 sounds like a plan... but i need to get invited first right???


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (GT-II)*

Love the dish on those rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_Love the dish on those rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more picts???


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more pics ..


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (todye4)*


----------



## Corrado For Life (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

http://www.msnusers.com/Corrad...=Last


_Modified by Corrado For Life at 10:54 PM 1-27-2004_


----------



## Azgoldrat (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Corrado For Life)*

Here is a pic of mine just about a week after I got it the PO was really mean to it and it is now work in progress......


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: (DutchDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchDubber* »_

























"BOING"















What color is that?
Very nice ´Rado you´ve got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_









Whats left of all the cars you toasted?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Neo)*

pict from last nite ... socal


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (marcopolo)*

and got this one at the dealer


----------



## dubnvw (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (dubnvw)*

yeeeeaaa nothin special but its my baby







back end comes down this weekend thats why it looks funny. more pics later


----------



## DutchDubber (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mk1noHID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1noHID* »_
"BOING"















What color is that?
Very nice ´Rado you´ve got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's LC4U, Violet Touch Pearl Effect
and i love it








thanks mate, good comments about my car are very appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ERockG60 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (DutchDubber)*

Here's mine...

















And an old one of mine with some other G60s...


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*My G60*

My baby...


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2lme2000* »_
























_Modified by h2lme2000 at 1:39 PM 12-10-2003_

dont you have anymore pics? i mean like rear end etc


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

lol he prolly does he just cant post em


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: My G60 (deepblue-perl)*

WOW!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: My G60 (corrado2z2)*

that just looks hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: My G60 (corrado2z2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2z2* »_WOW!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















good lord that is ridiculous


----------



## kewlwhips (May 25, 2002)

*Re: My G60 (deepblue-perl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblue-perl* »_My baby...



























































damn your car is beautiful!...props! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: My G60 (kewlwhips)*

^^^^^ agreed I dont think I've seen it before Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RadoBoi (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_









mess with the best die like the rest


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more goodies for my rado coming soon....


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Cheshire_Cat)*

Now these are some sweet gurlz! Id let these ladies model my car..very nice..thx for the pic









_Quote, originally posted by *Cheshire_Cat* »_
It doesn't matter if they're 18. They have clothes on.
Unfortunately they're just not attractive. Actually the one on the left probably would be, in a vacuous cheerleader sort of way, if only she were smiling. What is it with girls not smiling in pictures where they're supposed to be sexy? Am I the only person that finds a girl's smile totally sexy??
Ok, I guess I'm not the only one:

Thanks, TeutonicVR6!!

_Modified by Cheshire_Cat at 5:02 PM 12-11-2003_


----------



## Levi (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (RadoBoi)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

love the headlights


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

what kind of wheels are those???
they are hot !!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

pics we took this weekend


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

pics we took this weekend










_Modified by marcopolo at 3:11 AM 2-3-2004_


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_
dont you have anymore pics? i mean like rear end etc









Hahah...well, different strokes for different folks, I guess. This is a link to their gallery.
http://liextreme.com/models.html


----------



## TonyHarmer (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: want your rado picts (sold on expense)*










Thats right... Suck it in baby.


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Here's my engine bay:








Another look:








Yeah, yeah I know my ride height is way high... but just take a look at where I am LOL







Roads here: not too good. I will take it an inch lower pretty soon when I install the Euro lip and new springs.


_Modified by cheebs at 4:49 PM 2-3-2004_


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

my black 93 SLC...
















soumik


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (dmband0041)*

whoops...maybe this time it'll actually show the pic?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
THANKS!!
if youre talking to me, they are ASA EM9's 16x7 with a 40 offset.
ASA is licensed by BBS and they are similar to BBS RC's but with exposed lug. the only thing that i dont like is they have 2 bolt patterns (10 lug holes).

_Modified by jhayesvw at 8:36 PM 2-3-2004_

thanx... nice wheels ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

OK here is my fixer upper, has a fresh VR6 under the hood goin turbo.
























_Modified by Nuzzi at 8:56 PM 2-3-2004_


_Modified by Nuzzi at 8:58 PM 2-3-2004_


----------



## Ou7k4st (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: (Nuzzi)*

When I first got it








Some newer ones in profile but still from last summer


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_pics we took this weekend










WOW that`s a really nice one, no unnecessary plastic, just pure Corrado ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wundervoll !
Greetings from Germany
Dirk


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: (RadoBoi)*

That's a RANGER proverb... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

will be posting more pics with my new mods


----------



## G6T (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_








This is my fav pic
 *Can we get a lower shot of the front of this Corrado I want to check out the front mount ic it looks good from this angle more info on the fmic please i would like to do this. looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (G6T)*

do a search for his name 'vrt' and look at his signature...he has tons of pics of his car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G6T (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (sold on expense)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sold on expense* »_
Well, there goes legality, eh?









*DO YOU HAVE 4 RECARO'S IN THERE??







*


----------



## G6T (Dec 8, 2003)

*Just bought this one and cheap too*

















[BI just bought this one its my 3rd corrado and now i have 2 at this time]


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (GT-II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-II* »_

WOW that`s a really nice one, no unnecessary plastic, just pure Corrado ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wundervoll !
Greetings from Germany
Dirk


Thanks Dirk! Greetings from San Diego.














's are on me.


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

That´s my baby!


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superkrischi)*

full on euro styles..looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superkrischi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superkrischi* »_That´s my baby!

















very very nice, lovin it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hermosa (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

heres mine!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superkrischi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superkrischi* »_That´s my baby!

















europe in the house....
wow triple wow


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (dmband0041)*

did you customize your hatch? or is that just a euro plate holder molded in? looks sick!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Nuzzi)*

Damn, the silver C is mint. Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Nuzzi)*

The plate holder is selfmade with parts of a Polo4, but i don´t do that one more time!


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superkrischi)*

haha, well atleast it came out good, how do you open the hatch?


_Modified by Nuzzi at 10:38 AM 2-7-2004_


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Nuzzi)*

In the hatch a little electical motor is installed, wich is connencted with the alarm-system and the remote control!


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superkrischi)*

nice


----------



## switch42 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Nuzzi)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more pics


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (switch42)*

Won 2nd place in the G60 category (out of 3, ha!)
















At home in the driveway:








At a friend's:








In the mud!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

in the mod ... ha ha ha


----------



## markymark420 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_









are those the Keskin KT3's?
The whole car looks hot! I thnk you made Jason jealous


----------



## -Apock- (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
NOW THAT IS FUNNY!!!!!
i thought it was a real person for a second. 

me too!!


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (markymark420)*

Re: want your rado picts... (todye4) (markymark420) 
Quote, originally posted by todye4 » 

are those the Keskin KT3's?
The whole car looks hot! I thnk you made Jason jealous 

No, its a BROCK B6!


----------



## DRIVER 21 (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (todye4)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (DRIVER 21)*

WOW Flawless, A clean C is better then a Kitted C any day. Man your car is DOPE add a euro lip that car will be prefect.


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

my old one :


----------



## markymark420 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (GT-II)*

Very clean Corrado, looks great!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (markymark420)*


----------



## markymark420 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Come on Marco, at least post up a new pic!!!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (markymark420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markymark420* »_Come on Marco, at least post up a new pic!!!


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

i can't believe this is still going... my car is back on like page 2 or 3 and i no longer have it anymore...


----------



## pologreen (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (ASHTRAY75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASHTRAY75* »_she's gross...nuff said.

I would rather do her than you!..nuff said!


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*









Stock is Grrrrreat


_Modified by deth_core at 12:55 PM 2-11-2004_


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corradokidg60)*

Considering all the drama that cars been through throught the years she is very well cared for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and very clean.
Been a long time huh Alden?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (fwdvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fwdvw* »_Considering all the drama that cars been through throught the years she is very well cared for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and very clean.
Been a long time huh Alden?
 corrado and drama???
just kidding ...


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_ corrado and drama???
just kidding ...









Corrados are all drama aren't they







Kinda' like beautiful woman with a bad attitude


_Modified by fwdvw at 3:18 PM 2-12-2004_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (fwdvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fwdvw* »_
Corrados are all drama aren't they







Kinda' like beautiful woman with a bad attitude

_Modified by fwdvw at 3:18 PM 2-12-2004_

lmao


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

new pics???


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*



















_Modified by yellerrado at 6:20 PM 2-15-2004_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

any new pics?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (todye4)*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

sorry if these get a lil big...



































































_Modified by VDubbinMK2GTI at 8:32 PM 2-25-2004_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

really nice pics


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

New day = more pics


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

New wheels and body kit pic


----------



## Konky (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (G6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G6T* »_*DO YOU HAVE 4 RECARO'S IN THERE??







*

They've probably had quite a lot of stuff in there, but I'm not sure 4 recaros would fit. Maybe 2.


----------



## vr64life (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (Cheshire_Cat)*

Here is my baby with 18"s stuffed on the corners.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

nice rados ...


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (B(C)orrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B(C)orrado* »_









_Modified by B(C)orrado at 10:37 AM 1-19-2004_

what front/sideskirts are those???


----------



## VR6_MAN (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2lme2000* »_
























_Modified by h2lme2000 at 1:39 PM 12-10-2003_

I don;t know what I would like more, to have the Corrado, or to be the Corrado.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (VR6_MAN)*

I hope those pics arent ones of the BBM gurlz...they make me sick to my stomach!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

keep the pics coming ...


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_I hope those pics arent ones of the BBM gurlz...they make me sick to my stomach!









lol! Yea...raunnnnnnnnnchy. 
Here's mine. I hate the grill, it's coming off and being replaced by Mattig badgless or Rieger. Wheels are not Ultima wheels, they are MSW 55cs which are almost as rare as you're 3k wheels







They're coming off too this summer (hopefully). Lotsa stuff gonna change, but here she is anyway


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*(MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_I hope those pics arent ones of the BBM gurlz...they make me sick to my stomach!









I know I was there and I wanted to buy them all quarter pounders with cheese.


----------



## 93ceedo (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado) (TeutonicVR6)*

























just the way i love it, stock looking


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado) (93ceedo)*

I just want those gurlz to put on some clothes...they make me sick to my stomach!


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_WOW Flawless, A clean C is better then a Kitted C any day. Man your car is DOPE add a euro lip that car will be prefect.

Thanks!







Very proud that I've kept the C nice and clean over the years without gaudy kits, spoilers, or whatever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
what is the color code on this car. it looks like the paint that i bought. c6v or something. classic green pearl. 
thanks

Yep, green pearl effect - C6V
Another pic: http://homepage.mac.com/alden/...o.jpg


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (fwdvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fwdvw* »_Considering all the drama that cars been through throught the years she is very well cared for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and very clean.
Been a long time huh Alden?

Hey Rodney!







Definitely been a long time.... my C turns 14 this month, and I've had it for 8 years







I can't say it's been a perfect car from the get-go, but fixing things as they come up and a lot of love has really paid off.
I'll be at the NewDimensions Charity Car Show again this year - maybe this time I can claim 1st place?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corradokidg60)*


----------



## Konky (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Dj_konky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dj_konky* »_
















nice


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

_Modified by GT-II at 10:15 PM 3-11-2004_


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Damn, 11 pages, and I didnt even post, these pix are kinda old, maybe some day I'll take her our for some new pix!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more pics !!!


----------



## Deflated_97 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (MarksCorrado) (93ceedo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93ceedo* »_


























Heres a new one!!

THats because its the exact same replica as mine


----------



## PDX Volkswagen (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (ASHTRAY75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASHTRAY75* »_

she's gross...nuff said.

i second that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (GT-II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-II* »_









that looks like TECs old red raddo


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

>> that looks like TECs old red raddo
it is the Corrado from Heino Molitor, a friend of mine.
He has tuned his car at TEC, that is correct !
it is NOT the Synchro-Corrado, but it has about 300HP, Porsche brakes and much more...
Greetings
Dirk


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_is that the one that they put syncro in???

I believe the did it twice, once to a red one and once to a blue one.


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
I believe the did it twice, once to a red one and once to a blue one.


can be, but that red TEC Corrado on the picture above definately has NO Synchro.
BTW : TEC turned out to be very bad, cheating people, stealing G-chargers and putting in low quality replacement parts into the chargers.
Therefore the company TEC had to close a while ago, and Corrado drivers here in Germany are upset about the crook Nonnenmacher who owned TEC http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








regards
Dirk


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (GT-II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-II* »_

can be, but that red TEC Corrado on the picture above definately has NO Synchro.
BTW : TEC turned out to be very bad, cheating people, stealing G-chargers and putting in low quality replacement parts into the chargers.
Therefore the company TEC had to close a while ago, and Corrado drivers here in Germany are upset about the crook Nonnenmacher who owned TEC http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








regards
Dirk


Well, that blows. I really never knew anything about TEC as a company....only that this car and the blue one were amazing as far as the work that went into them. It really is dis-heartening when a company can build such nice cars for themselves, but cant replicate for customers.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more pics


----------



## radoingermany (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Sciroddo (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (radoingermany)*

































not mine thank you,but I had to share


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

nice !!!


----------



## bmxcorrado (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (bmxcorrado)*


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Sciroddo)*

















This is a sin!

_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroddo* »_
































not mine thank you,but I had to share


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more pics !!!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wheres the new pics?


----------



## cbgthor (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

















corrado vs. scirocco:


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re:  (cbgthor)*


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (tipo158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tipo158* »_










Nice two legends http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IN a way they are both alike not a very popular form of transportation and both very expensive


----------



## Tiemen G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Here is my rado with some nice scenery from Holland, with dikes and all


----------



## Spec3VR6 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tiemen G60)*

here she is


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wheres the pics?


----------



## 6thCorrado (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Sciroddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroddo* »_
































not mine thank you,but I had to share









NICE. I like to see someone putting their corrado to use


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (cbgthor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbgthor* »_









your rado looks PISSED


----------



## Sjnbracr (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

well this picture was taking this past sunday at a local vw g2g








hope you like...


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Sjnbracr)*

me and a friend at a hawaii dub cruise
















sorry pic hosting is being stupid









_Modified by runhopskipendub at 12:06 AM 3-20-2004_


_Modified by runhopskipendub at 12:07 AM 3-20-2004_


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (Tiemen G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tiemen G60* »_Here is my rado with some nice scenery from Holland, with dikes and all









HUHU he said dikes HUHU.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (IMNOBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMNOBUG* »_
HUHU he said dikes HUHU.








 he said what??


----------



## Tiemen G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Yeah, we are worldfamous for our dikes! They are very robust and stand their man, and are loved by all the citizens in our country








I just graduated and may in the future even make a dike or maintenance one! who knows...


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Tiemen G60)*

lol


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

::: chiming in







::















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Kameirocco at 2:45 AM 3-22-2004_


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

is that cody's old raddo? Well actually chads who bought it from cody...


----------



## EVLG35 (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (runhopskipendub)*

you guys should go to http://www.shutterfly.com for your web pic hosting...that way they're full size and you don't have to have that stoopid we-todd-did-racing.com garbage...


----------



## CorradoChaos'92 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (JoeBoxerVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeBoxerVR6* »_
















This is a sin!


If thats a sin, then what are those things attached to ur tires??


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (VR6_MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_MAN* »_
I don;t know what I would like more, to have the Corrado, or to be the Corrado.
























i remember that weekend. those were the last pics taken of it before she went to wisconsin.
now I own her. the car that is.

























_Modified by twodubs at 8:37 PM 3-22-2004_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

damn thats a nice rado !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_what front/sideskirts are those???
 Sorry Mavric, didnt check this thread. Its a dietrich bumper and rieger infinity sideskirts.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_damn thats a nice rado !!!!!!!!!!!

yes it is. its getting new wheels and bigger brakes this year. the GTI is almost done. but untill it is, the raddo isn't gettin too many new toys.


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (mavric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric* »_is that cody's old raddo? Well actually chads who bought it from cody...

yep, it's his old raddo, chad bought it from him, i bought it from chad


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (abt cup)*

Looks good, Lee. Makes me miss my old C!


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (tachycardia)*

I guess I'll post a few, love my rado, but I have to do a lot to clean up the exterior...
















And slightly cleaner before my offroad attempt:


----------



## VRSIX POWER (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (CorradoChaos'92)*

Re: want your rado picts... (JoeBoxerVR6) (CorradoChaos'92) 
Quote, originally posted by JoeBoxerVR6 » 

This is a sin!

If thats a sin, then what are those things attached to ur tires?? 


What the hell are you talking about? Have you heard nothing of Nothelle wheels? I hope you were sarcastic


----------



## scruffydubber (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VRSIX POWER)*

heres my old and new corrados


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VRSIX POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSIX POWER* »_Re: want your rado picts... (JoeBoxerVR6) (CorradoChaos'92) 
Quote, originally posted by JoeBoxerVR6 » 

This is a sin!

If thats a sin, then what are those things attached to ur tires?? 


What the hell are you talking about? Have you heard nothing of Nothelle wheels? I hope you were sarcastic

lmao


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VRSIX POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSIX POWER* »_Re: want your rado picts... (JoeBoxerVR6) (CorradoChaos'92) 
Quote, originally posted by JoeBoxerVR6 » 

This is a sin!

If thats a sin, then what are those things attached to ur tires?? 


What the hell are you talking about? Have you heard nothing of Nothelle wheels? I hope you were sarcastic








i am pretty sure he was talking about the pics UNDERNEITH the pics of the rado sittin on the northelle's.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (scruffydubber)*

Sweet car man! I see John has moved on to another car. 








Love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wheres the new pics?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

+ pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

new pics of my corrado...


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wow man that has to be one of the nicest i have ever seen!!!!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

Good Lord Man!!!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (turboit)*

damn


----------



## 93ceedo (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

whoa


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (93ceedo)*

i just keep lookin at it.















its perfect!!! what kind of motor??


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (Wayne92SLC)*

Hey I set my computer background t that pic, I'm gonna keep it for a good week atleast haha that's great


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

Thanks all! 
It´s a...
























_Modified by deepblue-perl at 4:55 AM 3-29-2004_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

just swapped wheels and cleaned her up.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wheres the new pics?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

i just put some up a few days ago. new wheels atleast.


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblue-perl* »_










anyone know what muffler that is? im gettin a TT cat back and i want the double like that, right now im running nothing cause a speed bump ripped mine off


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_i just put some up a few days ago. new wheels atleast.
















btw they look gooooood dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblue-perl* »_new pics of my corrado...
























































































I thought it was against the rules to post porn








heres a few teaser pics
























Russell


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

Anyone know what size/offset those wheels are?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*

Porshce desighn 90's look in the wheel and tire classifieds theres like 3 sets


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (veedubBiker)*

Porsche Design 90/C2 9x16 215/35 ZR16


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

thanks...do you know the offset?


----------



## FLORADO (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (JveshG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JveshG60* »_
anyone know what muffler that is? im gettin a TT cat back and i want the double like that, right now im running nothing cause a speed bump ripped mine off









i think its the supersprint exhaut nicelly fit to the bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (FLORADO)*

may as well hit up this Rado pic thread also


----------



## chrisgti2.016v (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (dubbernutter)*

my gf has a twin sister and their identical 5'1" 95lbs and amazingly hot!!! if i could only talk them both into posing in front of my car!!! I'll have to win a bet or something!


----------



## CorradoChaos'92 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superslowGTI86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superslowGTI86* »_







i am pretty sure he was talking about the pics UNDERNEITH the pics of the rado sittin on the northelle's. 

yeeeeeees...the pics UNDERneath the "nothelles"...


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

Russel and his teaser pics...


----------



## xVWPOWERx (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

looks like thoes girls are beat as hell to me. yuck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif the car is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tho just keep the pale nasty girls off your car


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (xVWPOWERx)*

you talkin about the red 1.8t?? yeah those girls are pretty bad, but the car... well lets just say. no ugly ones will be on it anytime soon.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_Russel and his teaser pics...

what about them


----------



## poorsche (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*









tachy's old car p-shopped


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (poorsche)*

Love the black... I'm a slow learner.


----------



## mattofsmeg (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re:*









first pic of my car i dont think it belongs with all these amazing cars but some day


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mattofsmeg)*

more pics


----------



## Nea (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*

One pic of my Corrado...


----------



## dubnvw (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*









Full Size Click -----> http://www.shellfront.org/root...6.JPG









Full Size Click -----> http://www.shellfront.org/root...2.JPG










_Modified by dubnvw at 7:48 AM 4-15-2004_


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*










the wheels on deepblue-perl's Corrado seem a little too "bling bling" in my opinion. I personally like how it looked with the Bilstein PSS9s, old wheels, and old paint better.


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

What ist "bling bling" !!!????????
Some old pics for you....

http://mitglied.lycos.de/vince80/photoalbum.html
http://mitglied.lycos.de/vince80/hobbies.html


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_
the wheels on deepblue-perl's Corrado seem a little too "bling bling" in my opinion. I personally like how it looked with the Bilstein PSS9s, old wheels, and old paint better.



I don't know what this guy is talking about??








If you want to call a set of quality OEM Porsche rims that are polished...Bling Bling...then you may need to review your definition of Bling Bling.









DeepBlue...your car looks great man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dextrose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dextrose* »_DeepBlue...your car looks great man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









great isn't the word.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BerserkG60 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

the blue is tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BerserkG60 at 5:13 PM 4-15-2004_


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*dannys corrado*


----------



## Guillem (Feb 21, 2004)

This is my new Corrado... I bought it last week.
Its a '90 G60


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

deepblue-perl,
I just want you to know that your car is absolutely amazing and because of your pics I am selling my Bora to buy a Corrado. This is a photoshopped version of yours, it's what I want mine to look like:








Thank you for the inspiration and happy dubbing









Jon


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblue-perl* »_What ist "bling bling" !!!????????
Some old pics for you....

http://mitglied.lycos.de/vince80/photoalbum.html
http://mitglied.lycos.de/vince80/hobbies.html
















Click on the link below for a compiled definition since it's not really part of the English language. Basically I think chrome-like wheels are too flashy(= bling bling) in general. You mostly see after market 18-20 Zoll chrome wheels on SUVs and hence "bling-bling". I dislike wasteful, environmental harming SUVs and I dislike anything reminding me of them. Just my humble opinion Thorsten.
http://www.urbandictionary.com...bling


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

took me about 30 seconds before i saw corrado cafe68 in the back ground thats cool


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

lol
niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*











































Greets from Germany








Dirk


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (GT-II)*


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (VRado6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (GT-II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-II* »_








[i
Greets from Germany








Dirk

Hey Dirk,
Wow nice background http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It makes me want to get out of the warm summer weather here in Southern California and take a hike in a nice cool forrest. Soon enough though... on August 9th I fly into Frankfurt to study at the Georg-August-Universitaet Goettingen, in Goettingen, Germany, for the year. Woo Hoo








Keith


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

Hello Keith, 
...and I could need some Californian sun at the moment, as the converible is collecting dust in the Garage ...
Have a good time in Germany soon ! You may like that we don`t have as many SUV's as on your side of the pond








Dirk


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (GT-II)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MexicanPsycho)*

more pics


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_









That's the $hit.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*









heres mine. one day she'll be on par with some of you guys.
maybe not... forgot we cant post from imagestation anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by superslowGTI86 at 4:03 PM 4-29-2004_


----------



## SLgreen (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Nea)*

here some from the last gtg


































_Modified by SLgreen at 5:22 AM 5-1-2004_


----------



## D bot (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SLgreen)*

from last night


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: (D bot)*

nice pic D bot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1967ghia (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Nea)*

Bump for someone who was looking for rado pics.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (1967ghia)*

when are we making this thread a stickie on top ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RADO 18T (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_when are we making this thread a stickie on top ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha! I'm in favor for it. Here's mine


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (RADO 18T)*

when are u posting pic of the engine bay???


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*

heres a new pic ...


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*

These didn't come out too great, I'll get some better ones...


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Re: (HisMajesty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HisMajesty* »_These didn't come out too great, I'll get some better ones...

















Are those the wheels I think they are??? Wow, Alex. Well done with the "restoration." Hope to see her soon. Nice pics, too. Location, location, location. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (tachycardia)*

black on black







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good choice


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: Re: (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_








Are those the wheels I think they are??? Wow, Alex. Well done with the "restoration." Hope to see her soon. Nice pics, too. Location, location, location. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Jeff! Yes those are my "old" BBS RX s that were all messed up. The shop I took them to did a great job for a reasonable price, I'm very happy with them.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (HisMajesty)*

more pics


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_heres a new pic ...










wow my brakes look good


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Wow... I have to spend some more time looking through this thread... some real nice rado's in here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here are a few of my baby.
Shortly after I bought her, 2 years ago now.








Same day..








First autocross.. stock all around.. pre-suspension install, can ya tell? LOL








People like this pic.. not sure why???
















Post suspension upgrade.. love my bilsteins and neuspeed springs.. Perfect for daily driver/weekend racer.
















And the only rolling picture I could find that wasn't autox.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Barren)*

CAN I GET A.......


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

woot!


----------



## J3ohno2.0 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (twodubs)*

hell yeah stock suspension!


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (J3ohno2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J3ohno2.0* »_hell yeah stock suspension!










LONG GONE NOW!








Haven't had any autox pics since install though.








But I did rock it 'eurostyle' at the volksport fall tour.. hehe


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Barren)*

This one is all banged up and rest in my garage and ready to be parts:








Here's my current:


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (CuRide)*

The new C is looking CLEAN, Chi. Hope to see it soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

did he get Huberts slc?


----------



## Radorider (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (DutchDubber)*

Crumby picture my brother took with me in the background. I'll get better ones this summer.


----------



## ingsoc (Sep 8, 2003)

bump to keep the thread alive


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_did he get Huberts slc?









Wish I did.. sorta same color.. I think Hubert sold to his buddy that just got back from the gulf.


----------



## SUPA DUPA CHAGAH (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (CuRide)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SUPA DUPA CHAGAH at 3:12 AM 5-7-2004_


----------



## Dubtechnik (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (SUPA DUPA CHAGAH)*

some nice cars!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Dubtechnik)*

and some thanx to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (VR6_MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_MAN* »_
I don;t know what I would like more, to have the Corrado, or to be the Corrado.
do you people see the school bus in the background?


----------



## KKoraddo (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (VRado6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRado6* »_


















You gotta love how you a rolling with the drivers side door open. Look in the mirror.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (KKoraddo)*

just another shot........


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

nice rados !!!!!
keep them coming


----------



## GenuineDraft8 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

























Crappy digicam.


----------



## CorradoChaos'92 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (GenuineDraft8)*

White Corradoz look so nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*









only one I got for now


----------



## secondslc (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Swink)*

fresh from the speed shop in Illinois...i think its looking good...








I like this one:


----------



## 93VdubSLC (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (secondslc)*

My 93 corrado slc


----------



## pipercubcorrado (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (93VdubSLC)*

pics of my car when vrvento owned it. so this is like 3 years ago. since i am having the motor built by dynamic racing solutions and i have a lysholm charger on it. just wait for that opening to have a front mount in it. cant wait to be able to drive it again.


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*

Here's mine (thanks to fiveainone for taking them)...its at night and not very clear though


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (87GolfKart)*

i've spent the last 1/2 hour or so getting all the pics on my hard drive...so dman it i need more!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Kameirocco)*

bumping this for a friend ... so he can find it


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*

I'm bumpin' cause it took forever to find the pics.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Twelvizm)*

where are the new pics??


----------



## SUPA DUPA CHAGAH (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (marcopolo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SUPA DUPA CHAGAH at 11:21 PM 5-18-2004_


----------



## D bot (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUPA DUPA CHAGAH)*

the other night


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (D bot)*

nice rados !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## GenuineDraft8 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

man some of you gots mad camera skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D bot (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (GenuineDraft8)*

Cleveland yo


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (D bot)*

wheres the new pics?


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

23. GTI Meeting Wörthersee 2004


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

I've said it once, I'll say it again: ^^^my inspiration^^^
*sigh* if only my Jetta would sell...


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here's my piece of poop...not that it deserves to be in this thread with the great cars and photographers. But at least I will get my money's worth with pics.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

we should make this a stickie ... and lets put some new pics


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (GenuineDraft8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GenuineDraft8* »_man some of you gots mad camera skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
thanks ive taken alot of photography classes hehehe
heres mine ugly as usual just sittin around my garage


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Tried some night shots last night. Remove the .sized for full rez


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

Well Thorsten, I think you upped the picture of my Corrado down by the ocean. Corrados look best by the water http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

bump for new pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

This one here is a daily-driver-Corrado.
I see it every day on my way to work in the Krlsruhe-Hagsfeld industrial area, just one office block away.









viele Grüße !
Dirk


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (GT-II)*

Here is mine............









Scott


----------



## poorsche (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (A2VW4life)*

DAMN THERE ARE SOME SICK CORRADOS OUT THERE!!
these last 2 are tighter than granpa's speedos
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIUPVR6 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

my most recent shot at a VW show in Chattanooga. Won 1st place


----------



## vader (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (GenuineDraft8)*

Most recent shot of mine...


----------



## oRz-Motorsport (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: (vader)*

Here is a nice Corrado shot


----------



## Time4Corrado (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Yep, its still for sale...


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Time4Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time4Corrado* »_Yep, its still for sale...
















diggin the SSR's.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (twodubs)*

NOT for sale











_Modified by Schnell-Corrado at 5:33 PM 6-5-2004_


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Schnell-Corrado)*

If you change your mind...Ill buy it from you!!!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Schnell-Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schnell-Corrado* »_NOT for sale









_Modified by Schnell-Corrado at 5:33 PM 6-5-2004_

That reminds me of when i first started the vortex the pics of the corrado on 22's or whatever it was. I cant find the thread tho







it was a red g60 and for the longest time everyone thought it was real


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Boostedcorrados)*

ya, didn't cramer do that?


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Schnell-Corrado)*


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (20psirabbit)*

motor shot








and on the old wheels, now bbs rx's


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (20psirabbit)*

New wheels




















_Modified by corrado2z2 at 7:17 AM 6-19-2004_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Axis Supermesh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :cheers:


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ill post pics with my new new wheels


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Schnell-Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schnell-Corrado* »_ya, didn't cramer do that?

Maybe but i cant remember. I have tried searching it but cant remember the wheel size i just remember it was huge lol


----------



## Elbobo (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Boostedcorrados)*

Here's mine


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Elbobo)*

^^^ nice rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf8VTurbo25 (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Elbobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbobo* »_









OMG thats dead sexyness at its finest


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Golf8VTurbo25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf8VTurbo25* »_
OMG thats dead sexyness at its finest









no THIS is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (oRz-Motorsport)*

do you have more of the car,her,both








Page 17 is own3ed by me


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*








I have to see more of this car







the arches are amazing. Are those Work wheels?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wooooow


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*











_Modified by corrado2z2 at 7:19 AM 6-19-2004_


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

^^^
Wow that is so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now if only I knew what wheels those were...


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (blueG60rado)*

The corrado on 20"s was G60ING's doing,
Thread, pics are broke though:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=576938


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

4 lug VR6







love them wheels though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (IMNOBUG)*

BEST YEllOW RADO On the text hands down look SIK STEVE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shinny_G60 (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_BEST YEllOW RADO On the text hands down look SIK STEVE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I usually dont like yellow rados, but i have to agree with Doarian...this one is killer.


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (Shinny_G60)*

New engine, new wheels....looking tight Steve! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (zarman)*

me agian **** man something about your car man, must be the hight and the rims that makes it look soooo SIK. Seriously you have the best yellow rado i have seen period you better be proud of thta car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

...just clean and simple on the outside. Plans to change some of that.








S


_Modified by sdezego at 6:00 AM 6-11-2004_


----------



## das908kind (Jun 9, 2004)

Those girls look kind of bored. Is one of them your sister?


----------



## cstan423 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (das908kind)*

Here's a before and after being lowered. Much better...



























_Modified by cstan423 at 10:00 PM 6-13-2004_


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (cstan423)*

most of these pics are from my road trip from FL to Cali so the car is really durty


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

any new pics?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (B(C)orrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B(C)orrado* »_The corrado on 20"s was G60ING's doing,
Thread, pics are broke though:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=576938

Since I am probably the only person to have ever put a set of 20" wheels under a Corrado before I went to the trouble of saving them from my imagestation account and uploading them to my Shutterfly account


----------



## RADO 18T (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (Dj_konky)*

Marco, here's mine. Finally..


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (G60ING)*

That was sooooo funny


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (RADO 18T)*

Congrats Joe, the car looks and runs GREAT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vader (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

Damn Steve! *drool*

_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2z2* »_


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

New wheels.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

At the track


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*









You've got the same wheels as me. I've got the MSW/OZ, do you have the OZ or Jamex, I can't tell. Also, where'd ya find them? I need to get replacement centercaps, it's going to cost a fortune for me to have mine fixed


----------



## GspecA2 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Here's my rado and a couple of corrados from Dubwars 2004.


























Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (GspecA2)*

heres some new ones... dont mind the blue thing
















































i have some other really good ones that will be up soon


_Modified by lucmb94 at 7:43 AM 6-23-2004_


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (lucmb94)*

























pinstripes now removed ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Shrew (Mar 5, 2004)

_Quote »_pinstripes now removed ... 

THANK GOD!!! LOL







Other than the pinstripes, you have a nice clean Rado!


----------



## XxSpida45xX (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (GT-II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-II* »_









what kind of rims are those, because I'm buying them now


----------



## bhanse4 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (XxSpida45xX)*


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (bhanse4)*

^^^^^^ WOW nice


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

What the heck...I just posted some photos in another thread but here is my Corrado. Just got it.
I am showing it off a little I guess. I apologize. It is bone stock except for the Momo's the previous owner put on.


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (dogbunny)*


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

41,XXX+ views, damn thats more than 2/3 of the FAQ's


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_

























diggin the new wheels bro.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

asa is a sister company of bbs right?


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_asa is a sister company of bbs right?

"In 1990, ASA decided to build a state-of-the-art alloy wheel manufacturing facility. Knowing the complexity and challenge this presented, ASA went to BBS in Germany to tap the best technical knowledge in facility design, manufacturing processes and quality controls for producing high quality alloy wheels. Production began at the new facility in Jeywon, South Korea in March 1992.
Their agreement with BBS, a world leader in wheel technology, engineering and manufacturing with over two decades of success in the racing community and the high-end aftermarket worldwide, is still in effect today. This cooperative agreement gives ASA valuable access to technical and product information that BBS gains from their motorsports and manufacturing involvement.
By basing its quality standards around those used by BBS, in 1994 ASA became one of the first alloy wheel companies to obtain ISO9001. In 1999 ASA obtained QS9000 certification, one of the highest quality standards in the automotive industry. (ISO9001 and QS9000 are world-recognized standards for quality.)
These high quality standards have allowed ASA to produce over 750,000 Original Equipment wheels per year for vehicle manufacturers in Europe and Asia. With a total capacity to produce over 1.2 million wheels per year, ASA produces aftermarket wheels with the excess capacity and exports to 51 countries around the world.
The ASA name, Artisan Spirited Alloy, is reflected in their exotic, elegant, and exciting wheel designs.
"


_Modified by dubfanatic at 12:06 PM 6-29-2004_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_
You've got the same wheels as me. I've got the MSW/OZ, do you have the OZ or Jamex, I can't tell. Also, where'd ya find them? I need to get replacement centercaps, it's going to cost a fortune for me to have mine fixed

Same here, MSW/OZ. They were on it when I bought the car but won't be staying toooo long. I just saw a pic of the Jamex ones last night and I don't think the centercaps are interchangeable due to the screw location.
S


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_
diggin the new wheels bro.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, cya in chicago for the dub werks caravan


----------



## GspecA2 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Dubwars


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_
thanks, cya in chicago for the dub werks caravan
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (twodubs)*

nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arkon (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

bring on the body kit flamers


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't know if I posted any pics with my new wheels..
















If I did.. sorry for repeat..


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

I wanted to bump this post and get my ride in as well so..... 




































The old rims.....









I'm going for a drive now !


----------



## Konky (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_
The *old* rims.....









What???







Why? Those rims are so hot!


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Dj_konky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dj_konky* »_







What???







Why? Those rims are so hot!

Because the abts have more style are lighter and arent played out like the tt's were


----------



## Konky (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (SLC4ME)*

Did you sell them yet?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Dj_konky)*

NO i still have my set


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
Because the abts have more style are lighter and arent played out like the tt's were


In a nutshell...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
These will never be played out. I love the TT wheels, but I love these a bit more. 
They're sold, BTW.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Mr King)*

well here's mine for the record. nothing much. all stock except for fk coilovers.


----------



## D bot (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (GT-II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-II* »_









any more pics of this car????


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry to keep posting.. but I took a nice pic of my car today.. and have to post it up.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Barren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barren* »_Sorry to keep posting.. but I took a nice pic of my car today.. and have to post it up.











No need to apologize. It looks hot !


----------



## RIONHOJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (Mr King)*









thanks to rootrider on the evo cruise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a new one from evolution 










_Modified by RIONHOJ23 at 3:44 AM 7-7-2004_


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (RIONHOJ23)*

getting there
http://www.locomail.com/niko/m...y2004/


----------



## jkillion (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: better late than never*

Here's one of me from 1998. Any other people who attended the Mt. Tremblant CCA track weekends still around?


----------



## RIONHOJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (niels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels* »_getting there
http://www.locomail.com/niko/m...y2004/


nicely put together I give it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (niels)*

Damn nice Niko! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

oh those rims







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

No need to apologize. It looks hot !

Thanks.








Here's another then.


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (Barren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barren* »_
Thanks.








Here's another then.









LOL, here's another of my nugget too then


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Barren)*

ive decided i hate niko, he always has what i cant afford so i hate him. -rick


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Barren)*

I want yellow corrado!!! That VR is sick. I think I seen the car up in canada with black G60 wheels on it. Is that the one?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*











_Modified by 87GolfKart at 9:22 PM 7-7-2004_


----------



## vdubman1 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (racaro_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racaro_kid* »_my baby

















Nice car, I think I've seen it around in Hamilton before.


----------



## EHP-Corrado (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2z2* »_
LOL, here's another of my nugget too then


















That car is really beautiful!
Back from the dead and back in my hands... heres some shots of her
















with the old wheels and headlights


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (EHP-Corrado)*

Ooo


----------



## toddvwvr6 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: (EHP-Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EHP-Corrado* »_
That car is really beautiful!
Back from the dead and back in my hands... heres some shots of her










I need to change my underwears














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-T$


----------



## EHP-Corrado (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (toddvwvr6)*

Thanks!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (EHP-Corrado)*

Never sold her, EHP?


----------



## EHP-Corrado (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

I did, but i got it back.. its called true love... 
when you love something set it free.. if it comes back.. then you know its true love


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (EHP-Corrado)*


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

That's a sweet car. Where were you at the CCC opener?


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

thats pretty slick bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whats under the hood???  just need a nice air-water intercooler and you would be set.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (zarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_










its amazing that this thread has been here forever and this is the first time i remember you posting the sexy beast eveer


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (JveshG60)*

I know. I'm getting slower in my old age. Just trying to post now and then to advertise and bring interest for DDI. I have to *whore* it a little for the new guys.







But thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_That's a sweet car. Where were you at the CCC opener? 

Thanks. Yes, I was there. I was one of the first to greet you as you got out of your car on day 2. We talked for a while. My car was in pretty sorry shape at the time.. dirty, stock wheels and 4x4 mode. Most people looked over it at the time.







It's a little better now.









_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_thats pretty slick bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whats under the hood??? just need a nice air-water intercooler and you would be set.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol, after all the turbo plumbing around the vr6, there's no room for anything. I guess that's where there's an advantage to a air/water. But this setup is best for city driving.. and if it works, don't fix it.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

so true. i like my front mount too, but i would rather just run a stock euro lip and a nice stock bumper....
i run a RS add-on to clear mine though. works with the skirts. so i'm cool with it.









maybe next year.


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreamstate* »_
Thanks. Yes, I was there. I was one of the first to greet you as you got out of your car on day 2. We talked for a while. My car was in pretty sorry shape at the time.. dirty, stock wheels and 4x4 mode. Most people looked over it at the time.







It's a little better now.








lol, after all the turbo plumbing around the vr6, there's no room for anything. I guess that's where there's an advantage to a air/water. But this setup is best for city driving.. and if it works, don't fix it.









Sorry, there was a lot of people. We're you with a couple of friends..a guy and a girl? We were talking about my bumper kit? I seemed to remember you wanted it for your turbo. So i guess this is your car.







Very sweet. What kind of power do you have now?


_Modified by zarman at 1:52 AM 7-10-2004_


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (zarman)*

That was me. I wanted to hide the IC, that's why I asked about the bumper. The previous owner dynod the car when it was running 7psi, which came to 250hp. He's done quite a bit of modifying since then, and now it's running 15psi. But it hasn't been dynod at that pressure. I'll get around to it sometime.


----------



## jrayk (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (zarman)*










*Who makes those projector headlights???*
Looks nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jrayk at 8:06 PM 7-13-2004_


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (jrayk)*

Zarman took those lights from an Audi and customized them to fit his C. Came out lookin amazing. He has a "how to do" thread out there somewhere..cant remeber where. Not an ez thing ...but WOW..what a turnout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrWizard (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


----------



## Jizzle (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (MrWizard)*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Jizzle)*








nice, i love purple corrados, almost got one for myself


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (jrayk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrayk* »_









*Who makes those projector headlights???*
Looks nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by jrayk at 8:06 PM 7-13-2004_

Thank you. *Who makes them?*
I've been offered $350. Any other offers...going once...twice...


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Thought I'd toss a few up here..


----------



## crez (Jul 8, 2000)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


----------



## 4DR Assassin (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: (Jizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jizzle* »_










Man, I remember when my paint use to look that good. Thanks for making me feel sad. Good looking car


----------



## Jizzle (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (4DR Assassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4DR Assassin* »_Man, I remember when my paint use to look that good. Thanks for making me feel sad. Good looking car

thanks







, but the camera must hide the defects ... it's actually pretty bad, has tons of paint chips and missing pieces of paint, a bunch of scratches and dents ... faded in some spots, used to have pinstripes and when I took them off the left visible lines, etc, etc ... but she's still a sezzy somama-bish


----------



## bokleet (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jizzle)*

Here's my good buddy:


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jrayk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrayk* »_









*Who makes those projector headlights???*
Looks nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by jrayk at 8:06 PM 7-13-2004_

I think the better question is , Whats going on with that car next to you?


----------



## jrayk (Mar 16, 2004)

Fantastic job on the headlights. 
I was thinking of doing the same type of thing with a cheapo set of APC lights like these
http://www.cardomain.com/item/APC403662HLD
I just need to find a car that has similiar sized lights and fit them in to a custom housing like DDI did. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Lurkertom)*

I bought another one.....couldn't pass it up for the price. Came with ISV reroute, SNS stage 4 chip, leather and a couple of other minor things. $1000 bucks...score


----------



## Jizzle (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (CorradoG60)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Jizzle)*

Another Pic of my C!


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (A2VW4life)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow lots of nice rados
i cant believe im selling mine


----------



## Deflated_97 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*










Is that safe to have the Oil cooler outside the bumper like that? How did you mount that thing anyways?


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (Deflated_97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deflated_97* »_









Is that safe to have the Oil cooler outside the bumper like that? How did you mount that thing anyways?


it be whatcha call a Front Mount Intercooler, or FMIC. 
that would be one helluva oil cooler.


----------



## Dal-z (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (zarman)*

i can give you 400$ !!!!!!???? 
And that's for real!


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Dal-z)*


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

nice and a bump ttt


----------



## GspecA2 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*









here some from GTG at Burbank


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

More picsssssssssssssss.


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_










*this was from the Alternator Change Event, held at Hotel #1. I got first place!*


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

good thing I thought to take the stupid baggie off for the trophy shot.


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_good thing I thought to take the stupid baggie off for the trophy shot.









I love those wheels


----------



## RIONHOJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_good thing I thought to take the stupid baggie off for the trophy shot.









I cannot believe this


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

these three are my personal favorites:
from Belgium:








from Spain:








from The Netherlands:
















































_Modified by ACM at 2:01 PM 7-29-2004_


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*









a nice factory shot 








and a cabriolet


_Modified by Corradorennenprofi at 8:03 AM 7-29-2004_


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_









hey VR6GURU, does that thing leak in rain or in the car wash?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_
hey VR6GURU, does that thing leak in rain or in the car wash?

Nope no leaks it also only rains like 2-3 weeks a year total, here in L A



_Modified by VR6GURU at 6:55 AM 7-30-2004_


----------



## HJ_G60 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (ACM)*

The black one, from the netherlands is my car!
The front of the car has been modifieded now, and is done.


_Modified by HJ_G60 at 9:54 AM 7-30-2004_


----------



## Razman (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (lucmb94)*









you just made my night roflmao


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (HJ_G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HJ_G60* »_The black one, from the netherlands is my car!
The front of the car has been modifieded now, and is done.

























right....Your C is one of my favorites...that's why I posted it here...

p.s. de C van thomas wordt volgende week gestript en gaat dan ook naar Gerald, bij mij in Emlichheim...


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Okay.. I'm a spammer.. cause I posted these pics in 3 forums.. but I like them... just took them last night.


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Barren)*

Barren, your car looks like it squats in the back a little bit.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

















17"flik wasp anthracite w/ Falken 205/40R17


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

wow, night fotos are cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

The one pic isn't "level".. if you are looking at that.. take a closer look at the other pics.. cause I don't think it squats in the back at all.
Twodubs - dood, that pic is $.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Barren)*

come down to the BW3 GTG in milwaukee and we can get a few for you.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can thank Bolsen for the pic though. he's the camera man.


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_wow, night fotos are cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed!!


----------



## dubnvw (Jan 17, 2004)

*My First Rolling Shot!*


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (dubnvw)*

click here
http://www.corradoclub.de/


_Modified by Corradorennenprofi at 11:51 PM 8-4-2004_


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (dubnvw)*

then click on Bildergalerien and
http://www.corradoclub.de/album_cat.htm?cat_id=8 



_Modified by Corradorennenprofi at 11:53 PM 8-4-2004_


----------



## vr6 weggieman (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


----------



## jclockard (Oct 19, 2003)

my white rado


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (jclockard)*

love white raddoz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are my latest


----------



## Kerosa (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## Shinny_G60 (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Kerosa)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Shinny_G60)*

PIMP


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

more picssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2lme2000* »_
























_Modified by h2lme2000 at 1:39 PM 12-10-2003_

Damn!!! Nice Bumper! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (GTIUPVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIUPVR6* »_

















_Modified by GTIUPVR6 at 3:32 PM 12-13-2003_

Color looks amazing!


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Dj_konky)*

Someone PLLLEEAASSEEE get rid of those pictures with those nasty nasty kids. It is ruining the rest of the topic. Everytime I go to this thread those girls are at the top of the page....







::: barf :::


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (A2VW4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2VW4life* »_Another Pic of my C!

















Gotta love c's with racks.








I'm debating about getting the spoiler..


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Barren)*


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (yellerrado)*

one of the nicest engine views I know


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*









nice piccccccccccccccccc


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_
nice piccccccccccccccccc









thanks, I didnt take the pic but thats my ride.


----------



## dubnally (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

that corrado is off the hook !!!!
congrats 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

bump up.. hopefully a clean page to get the nasty things off the top....








From the Treffen autox last Saturday.


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Barren)*

not QUITE! Try again. Ugliness everywhere....can't..breathe......from the stank....








Barren- Nice shot, btw. You have been punishing that thing good lately, no? 


_Modified by bulldog2.G at 5:36 PM 8-26-2004_


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldog2.G* »_not QUITE! Try again. Ugliness everywhere....can't..breathe......from the stank....








Barren- Nice shot, btw. You have been punishing that thing good lately, no? 



Make the stank go away...
SOGTI owes credit on that pic! He shot some really nice ones Saturday of Treffen.
As for punishing my car.. well, I did take a trip from WI to NY a couple months back.. but last saturday was the first time I've autox'd it since I was stock way back last year at this time, so it hasn't had too much of a workout. I've been taking lots of pics of it lately though.. hehe ever since I got new rimz.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_Someone PLLLEEAASSEEE get rid of those pictures with those nasty nasty kids. It is ruining the rest of the topic. Everytime I go to this thread those girls are at the top of the page....







::: barf :::

tell me about it. everytime i look at the grill i'm reminded that some 17yr old boke the isht.








they are such a waste of good pics. lol!!!


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_Someone PLLLEEAASSEEE get rid of those pictures with those nasty nasty kids. It is ruining the rest of the topic. Everytime I go to this thread those girls are at the top of the page....







::: barf :::

Trying...


----------



## O'Brien (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (corrado2z2)*

My Favorite pic of all time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (O'Brien)*

A fresh Coat of wax http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

ttt


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_Looks like child pornography to me









definately does.....and..when taking pictures of such a classy, sexy car....try and get classy, sexy girls....or just take a pic of the car by itself....


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (Corrado84)*

damn straight!!
new wheels,(for now) same car.































no 17yr olds. lol!!!


_Modified by twodubs at 11:28 AM 9-9-2004_


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (twodubs)*

some girls just have no dignity...those are the kind that give us girls a bad name....actually i would love to meet them....they make me look even more sexy!!!!! lol


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (Corrado84)*

ok, you did it to your self... pics??






















j/k


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (twodubs)*

lol i guess i was askin for it...sorry no pics of me or my car yet.....lol


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (twodubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twodubs* »_ok, you did it to your self... pics??






















j/k









no jokes..post some pics!!!


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (MarksCorrado)*

all i have is this.....







....


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Corrado84)*

Tara is teasing us!!!


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (MarksCorrado)*

no, your teasing yourself..lol


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Corrado84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado84* »_no, your teasing yourself..lol

LOL


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Make them go away!!
Treffen famous "speed hump".


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (Barren)*

almost gone!
btw..sweet rims!


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

We have those speed humps all over my neighborhood now. They are good launch ramps.


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_almost gone!
btw..sweet rims!

for me? If so, thanks!







Twodubs has nice new rimz above too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do they call them "humps" or "bumps"? Cause here in WI they are speed bumps.. not humps. I just thought that was really funny that they call them humps.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (Barren)*

yeah Barren, the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif was for your rims


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

21 pages. holy shmoly. 
guess i better put in my .02


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (G'D60)*

is that a custom colour?


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

BUMP. I own this page and now the stank is gone. Thank God.











_Modified by VR62NV at 9:06 PM 9-9-2004_


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR62NV)*

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO we did it!!!


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (C0RRAD01)*

Do those air ducts go to your brakes?


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_is that a custom colour?

nope. bordeaux red is a factory colour.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (niels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels* »_
nope. bordeaux red is a factory colour.



Nice..I dont think Ive seen that colour around here. Looks good


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_Do those air ducts go to your brakes?

going to run them to the intake.


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

for some more girlie pics check out my blond secretary...








http://www.locomail.com/niko/m...ious/


----------



## 2screw (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (niels)*


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_










damn, are those TechArt wheels on the MK4? Killer if they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (todye4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *todye4* »_
damn, are those TechArt wheels on the MK4? Killer if they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes they are . and they're DOPE!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its such a shame about the doors though.







they look all crooked.


----------



## A2T (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (twodubs)*









got a side shot of this car? What rims r they??


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (A2T)*










heres my rado a few weeks ago 








think it looks hot without the grille http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








shortly after that pic we got kicked out


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (rage144)*


----------



## Mr.Bungle (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (rage144)*

more pics of the green one with D90s por flavor


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (A2T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2T* »_got a side shot of this car? What rims r they??
Oettinger RE 17x8 with 225/35/17 tire







older pic


----------



## vr6 weggieman (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (C0RRAD01)*

damn that's low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








especially for the vr6 what kind of coilovers are you running?


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vr6 weggieman)*


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Bungle)*


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 weggieman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 weggieman* »_damn that's low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








especially for the vr6 what kind of coilovers are you running?

KW Variant 2


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (C0RRAD01)*

guess its time to add my C on the list


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (C0RRAD01)*

Last pics of 2004...summer´s over now in Germany.. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

ein bischen zu weit fuer mein geschmack aber weiterhin tolle felgen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (niels)*

man..i thought i posted in this thread...i guess not...time to whore it up and catch up:
G60 form:
























VR6 form:
















NYPD form:


----------



## IHeartBacon (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (BLUE NRG)*


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jetex)*

this post just keeps getting better!!


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Jetex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex* »_

















and you weren't at treffen because???














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblue-perl* »_Last pics of 2004...summer´s over now in Germany.. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


















diggin the new tails.







you car makes me feel funny..


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblue-perl* »_Last pics of 2004...summer´s over now in Germany.. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

































































Perfect Corrado! What sie rims are you running and tire sie?


----------



## IHeartBacon (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (twodubs)*

I wasnt at treffen because my car was still in the body shop having the a6 handles and respray done







It was supposed to be done in time but it wasnt.


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

@MarksCorrado
9x16 ET17 215/35 Dunlop SP 9000


----------



## SpoonTide (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

Here's some of mine........


----------



## IHeartBacon (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (SpoonTide)*









finally washed up the wheels and car after gettin it out of the shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Jetex)*








wow!


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (cheebs)*

here is my corrado. Look! Carbin fiber hood!











_Modified by astaidl at 6:19 AM 9-13-2004_


----------



## vr6 weggieman (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (astaidl)*

this is one of the longest posts i have seen great response guys keep it up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Jetex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex* »_








finally washed up the wheels and car after gettin it out of the shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is that the new bublized fenders they sure arnt pulled what the point of pulling if ur just gonna tuck ur rims? Body work is (Y) just aint feeling the bubblized look.
This is how and why u pull ur fenders.


----------



## jimsG60 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi.. 
My Rado is currently running on some BMW E30 15" BBS wheels (look very much like the standard G60 wheels with a very slightly different offset) - but have just ordered and am waiting on some tyres for my new wheels Speedline Comp2 - 7x16 ET35. One of the previous owners of the car used to run it on the same wheels.. saw this and knew I had to get em back. Car looks pretty much identical today and will be the same once I get the wheels on








Seems like a suitable enough thread to crack a picture into


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (jimsG60)*

NICE and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IHeartBacon (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
Is that the new bublized fenders they sure arnt pulled what the point of pulling if ur just gonna tuck ur rims? Body work is (Y) just aint feeling the bubblized look.
This is how and why u pull ur fenders.










Lets see your pulled fenders? I had to have some work done to the fenders because they were tearing the crap outta my tires even when they were rolled and the bigger lips I have on order wont help that at all either.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Jetex)*

My fenders arnt pulled yet but there gonna look like this
















thats my buddies mk3 are buddie did his he is doing mine too.
heres my fenders at the moment if u need to see


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

I prefer Jetex's set-up, as his actually keep the look of the stock fenders with just a little more buldge. The way of the blue Corrado kills the lines of the corrado, I think. The car needs that small flat bit on the fender.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_









w/ the new wheels this car looks better! As if it wasnt the sickest corrado ever http://www.westsidevw.co.uk/de...=6711


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*









outside my dorm.... illegally parked


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (Jetex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex* »_








finally washed up the wheels and car after gettin it out of the shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hottness! I promise I won't drool on your wheels when I finally get to see it in person... all the work looks great!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblue-perl* »_









Do you have interior pics of where the cage goes through the rear panels?


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

@KrazeeKorrado13
No sorry...
New US Bumper ...


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblue-perl* »_@KrazeeKorrado13
No sorry...

Then take some







And this is where all the "euro-look" fiends come on here and love our NA bumper on his Euro corrado.


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
Is that the new bublized fenders they sure arnt pulled what the point of pulling if ur just gonna tuck ur rims? Body work is (Y) just aint feeling the bubblized look.
This is how and why u pull ur fenders.









what kind of suspension do you run to get this kind of stance? looks really good...i just wanna know..thanks


----------



## vwg60saabturbo (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (astaidl)*


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_
what kind of suspension do you run to get this kind of stance? looks really good...i just wanna know..thanks

Nothing off the shelf... you have to go straight to Puerto Rico for that my friend...









S


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jetex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetex* »_








finally washed up the wheels and car after gettin it out of the shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now this is the way a Corrado should Look!
Thanks for keeping it real...
S


----------



## sagent (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*

so no one knows of any combination to achieve that kind of stance?


----------



## todye4 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

umm, coilovers maybe.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_so no one knows of any combination to achieve that kind of stance?

Im thinkin coilovers...wide rims..flared fenders...and spacers = that stance!


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

my new leather interior
































Greets
Dirk


----------



## Eiss4 (Apr 18, 2004)

i agree....looks good. not a big fan on the honda 2tone interior that most got going....but def. looks good. how much did that cost?


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (Eiss4)*

>> i agree....looks good. 
Thanks

>> not a big fan on the honda 2tone interior that most got going....
it's not from another car but completely custom made.
The original Corrado seats were renewed. All doorpanels & sidepanels
and backsides of the seats, shifter bag, e-brake handle, & steering wheel are also in genuine leather. 
The leather dashboard is not mounted yet, I will do this during winterr.

>> how much did that cost?
I had the manual work done in Hungary , 
so that costs were about US$ 1750
( would have been about twice as much here in Germany )
Greetings
Dirk


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (GT-II)*


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_^^^^Thats hot. Awesome interior.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

yah but not all coilovers are the same..take pss9's..they dont go as low as most do...so i was wondering on specifics...i kno he has pulled fenders and spacers..you can tell by looking at it...but i guess i was just wondering what coilovers would go that low or you can make that low...im not that dumb...


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

that blue corrado has H&R coilovers. As far I know, those are one of the stiffest out there. My SACHS can prolly go as low, but arent as stiff, which you need so you dont mess the pulled fenders.


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Here she is with the new grille....ride hieght looks ridiculous in that pic but it's really not that bad.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

looks good to me. like the grill







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_yah but not all coilovers are the same..take pss9's..they dont go as low as most do...so i was wondering on specifics...i kno he has pulled fenders and spacers..you can tell by looking at it...but i guess i was just wondering what coilovers would go that low or you can make that low...im not that dumb...

Then why didnt you ask what coilovers he was using? If youre not so dumb..use the damn search feature


----------



## djrado (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re:*

*here`s mine (nite shot) with H4 quad H/L conversion.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_Here she is with the new grille....ride hieght looks ridiculous in that pic but it's really not that bad.

Eurospoiler would fix that, Nat.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

TTT
i might be buying another corrado


----------



## Powered4Sound (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Here is some fun pics, I held the Db drags at Sac raceway last year.
























President of Powered 4 Sound
John Nolte


_Modified by Powered4Sound at 8:18 PM 9-17-2004_


----------



## corrado_dude (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Powered4Sound)*

Here are some pics of my C:


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
Then take some







And this is where all the "euro-look" fiends come on here and love our NA bumper on his Euro corrado.

like this...!??


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

THANKS!!!! It appears as though you dont have to actually cut the rear panels...true? false?


----------



## deepblue-perl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

false... You have to cut them...


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (deepblue-perl)*

Here are some corrado with bbs rs of which I have supplied some
































quality never goes out of style.
Niko


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (niels)*

very nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (rage144)*




























_Modified by rage144 at 9:51 AM 9-19-2004_


----------



## ffunzz (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (rage144)*

92 VR6


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (ffunzz)*

last christmas just bought


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (rage144)*

even after all the new stuff and everything still miss the stock look


----------



## astaidl (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rage144)*

christmas w/o snow? never hav experienced that. I remember one year my city was snowed in for like a week.


----------



## fstedie (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (Powered4Sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Powered4Sound* »_









wow, that seems like a lot of work for something that looks so bad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the shift knob is a nice touch


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (Barren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barren* »_
Do they call them "humps" or "bumps"? Cause here in WI they are speed bumps.. not humps. I just thought that was really funny that they call them humps.

We have both...originally we had regular old speed bumps everywhere...you know...the ones that are very thin and terribly shaped. The kind that would tear the crap out of any car that doesn't come to a complete stop before inching over....then these speed "humps" started showing up on the residential roads in my neighborhood. They are very wide and thin speed bumps. 
Bumps---------------------------------Humps
About 6" wide-------------------------About 2-3' wide
About 4" high-------------------------Graduates to 4" high w/o the bang!
You don't have to slow down as dramatically with the humps. and you dont' run the risk of scrapping the crap out of your car (I think even hummers would scrap their exhausts on the speed bumps!)










_Modified by a_grl_n_her_rado at 2:18 PM 9-20-2004_


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

Bump ....for Abnormal. Wake up.


----------



## jimsG60 (Sep 13, 2004)

My Corrado G60, now wearing Speedline Comp2's
























Pretty pleased with them, though they do sit in the arches a bit more than I expected. Look great from the side tho


----------



## vr6 weggieman (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (astaidl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astaidl* »_christmas w/o snow? never hav experienced that. I remember one year my city was snowed in for like a week.

christmas with snow? never have experienced that


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (astaidl)*

pic was taken in nj im from philly i dont think we had snow


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (GT-II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-II* »_
>> not a big fan on the honda 2tone interior that most got going...

I dotn know what u mean by 2 tone I'm pretty sure every interior in the world is 2 tone


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

New turns and grill edit: excuse the bugs.. 








And old one to compare.








Also to comment on some of the posts a page back.. "2 tone honda look" um you mean like an m3? I like that white/black combo, just don't like the steering wheel.








And I really love the pull/tuck on Jetex's rado.. rs301's are the bomb!
grl - nice grill!











_Modified by Barren at 8:55 AM 9-24-2004_


----------



## Mudkicker (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Barren)*
















Mud


----------



## kicaj (Sep 8, 2004)

Pictures of my 16v...


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (kicaj)*

looks great with the shaved turns and fogs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kicaj (Sep 8, 2004)

I like shaved


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (Powered4Sound)*

Mine... Just got them stock BBS in this morning:








http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...d.jpg


----------



## drewdubin (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Powered4Sound)*










damn-hot ass on the right-i'd hit it fa sho. hope its not your sis or girl


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (drewdubin)*

Here are some pics of my Corrado.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

i should be picking up my new rado
next week
and ill post the pics


----------



## drewdubin (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

here's mine


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (drewdubin)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

TTT


----------



## SunnyG (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Bone stock 95. Ready for collector plates in 2030!!!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (SunnyG)*









i really like this one of my mirrors


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Powered4Sound)*

ttt
more pixs


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_ttt
more pixs


your a hard man to please...


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (niels)*


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rage144)*

Nice Rado


----------



## O'Brien (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*










[/QUOTE]
What size wheels are those? The black ones w/ the silver lip


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (O'Brien)*


----------



## Gonz0 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bump....this post must not die
i'd post but she's not ready for her close-ups yet


----------



## domsg60 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Pics from the far east of canada!*

the only 2 corrados on PEI!! Thats a title worth having!
The red G60 is mine and the VR is Andrews (Chimo)
















sorry about the size of this pic but I think its worth it


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Pics from the far east of canada! (domsg60)*


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

mine's the black one


----------



## Golf_O (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

from spain 1992 corrado vr6..
















































jeje


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Golf_O)*

^^^^^^^
your car is clean!!!! only thing i would do is put the caps on the wheels and maybe smoke the maber or get it in clear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It kinda looks like my new g60


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*








slammed! i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Me like *white* VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Karttunen (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

HEres the before pic !


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

Just got her on Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















































had to sneak in my 350z


----------



## Screwfly (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (lbsohk1)*

Just picked it up Friday from another member!
Here she is, seat belted in.
















And here is her first cruise with the boys. lol


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Eiss4 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (lbsohk1)*



lbsohk1 said:


> QUOTE]
> Hey your front end is dope....i want fogs like that...are they custom? can u ask the last owner (if you bought it like that) mad props
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric 87 dub (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: (Eiss4)*


----------



## TooLow (Sep 12, 2004)

_Modified by TooLow at 1:45 PM 10-28-2004_


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Eiss4)*

thx.. Im not really feeling the fog lights , maybe they'll grow on me.. I'll ty to find out from the previous owner , but he was telling me that he hasnt done anything to it... so I guess it must've been the original owner .. I'll let you know...


----------



## jimsG60 (Sep 13, 2004)

Some older pics :


----------



## Eiss4 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (lbsohk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lbsohk1* »_thx.. I'll let you know...
 
kool thanx


----------



## SLgreen (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR62NV)*

here is some oldies but goodies


































_Modified by SLgreen at 5:02 PM 10-29-2004_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (eric 87 dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eric 87 dub* »_









WTF there is a UFO in the back ground lol


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

lol good eyes


----------



## markj2k4 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_
what kind of suspension do you run to get this kind of stance? looks really good...i just wanna know..thanks


"fully adjustable H&R coilovers"
his car was featured in the sept. 04 issue of pvw. thats what he put in the spec rundown.


_Modified by markj2k4 at 12:01 PM 11-6-2004_


----------



## Hany (Jul 1, 2003)

damn i need to post some pics of my car


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Hany)*









just found an old pic from when I first bought the car.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Because I'm a whore for pics..
completely unedited..(just added borders) took these pics tonight.. no flash.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Barren)*

I'm lazy, but if you like here is 8 pages off of my picture gallery
http://gallery.geoffreyobrien....bum25


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*









Wow, nice pics VR6guru!
When did you switch back to the classic Speedlines? Did the OZs get damaged?

Since I've been in Goettingen Gemnay I've seen and photographed lots of Corrados with my digital camera. Even got one 16v in Switzerland. If one of you guys/gals could size down and post the picks I'll be more than happy to email you them one at a time.


_Modified by Corradorennenprofi at 11:32 AM 11-16-2004_


----------



## Fortunate4now (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

Pretty stock SLC


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (hookups)*

Pics from photoshoot w/ hypniqcyclist on a rainy day in the smokey mtns.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

first rolling shot


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

looks GREAT lowered man!


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

Quality is aweful but best I got right now. I'll get some better ones before the bad weather.








































Can't forget the burnouts


----------



## Hany (Jul 1, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

so burgundy, hows the car driving?


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_so burgundy, hows the car driving?

Yeah no kidding it was like it was getting done then just done and no review..


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

ill post more pics as soon i get my KK windshield banner and the new toys.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

heres mine...she aint perfect (in fact FAR FAR from it... :-/) but i love her and she's mine


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt
for more pics


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

Nice Car man love the ride hight ur car is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get a euro lower spoiler







u can scrape all over the place.


----------



## two point o (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


the man and the beast


----------



## lostmyscreenname (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (two point o)*

nice cars everyone...heres mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Happy Holidays


----------



## RADO 18T (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

sup marco!?! 
so you're keeping the rado? What are the plans, mang?


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (RADO 18T)*

since this thread has resurfaced I'll post my two new favorite pics of my car. Taken by angrycop at the DCI toys for tots run. drop off was at a marine facility. my 9th set of wheels on the rado, im finnaly content..


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

finally more views than FAQ


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (poorman)*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

I am missin my car so I want to post a few pics up for good memories...








































































Ahh good memories...soon to be back on the road


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
Very nice.
Bomb....cars looking good man, looking good. Personally, I liked the black Zender-turbo style wheels you had on at H20 (i think it was). I thought they went well with the black mirrors, etc, etc.
Either way, lovin the color.

thanks man, yea those black compomotives were pretty sick, but the current set of compo's i have stole my heart


----------



## RIONHOJ23 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*

26 pages and still going strong


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (lostmyscreenname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmyscreenname* »_nice cars everyone...heres mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Happy Holidays

















what suspension are you running?


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

damn i love this color








kinda reminds me of my old G60
DAMN U FUCCKERS WHO STOLE HER (aug 01)
















i miss u, wherever u r!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lostmyscreenname (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

hahaha...ps coilovers


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (lostmyscreenname)*

heres mine...need to get a better camera to take some better pics...and i need to get some coils....hopefully doing that here shortly..


















_Modified by corrado_sean at 10:03 PM 11-29-2004_


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

My buddy Chris' Toffee!


































_Modified by corrado2z2 at 9:30 PM 11-29-2004_


----------



## TOFFEEG6TEA (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

SIGH...
I miss her already! shes gone for 6 mnths. Sorry for the poor quality pics.









I had to jump on the pic bandwagon!


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2z2* »_My buddy Chris' Toffee!










i really like those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

Here's a fun pic


----------



## 1994SherryRado (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

First pics of my rado on the 'tex.
























that's my buddies m3


----------



## TOFFEEG6TEA (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_
i really like those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks,
Even though 16x9's would look better, I just cant seem to part with em. 








Chris


----------



## blackrocco (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (TOFFEEG6TEA)*

Mine on the left and my brothers in the back


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (blackrocco)*

looks great slammed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeepSix (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (xtremeg60)*

man i like that a lot







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

xtremeg60.. nice !


----------



## GspecA2 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## vwmachomobile (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (GspecA2)*

sprung a leak...tak'n a pissr? specr


----------



## DeepSix (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (lbsohk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lbsohk1* »_xtremeg60.. nice !

Thank you.


----------



## Avanted (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (Jon D)*

here is my G60:
















and here is my 16v corrado in its prime:
I was one of few peopel rocking HIDs on a corrado at the time...
















my roommate steves corrado


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (16v corrado)*

16v corrado: car looks great, exactly how I would like mine to look one day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: wanna sell me that empty euro plate holder


----------



## Avanted (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

its filled now, but you can get them for under $5 on http://www.tmtuning.com =]
here is the link for it:
http://www.tmtuning.com/accessories/ac_247.html


_Modified by 16v corrado at 11:48 PM 12-2-2004_


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (16v corrado)*

cool, thanks. how much to ship to states do you remember?


----------



## Avanted (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

my guess is no more than $15. I used to work for MailBoxes etc. so i dealt with lots of international mail. sometimes its a lot and sometimes its close to nothing.


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (16v corrado)*

More pics? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Avanted (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2z2* »_More pics? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

sure why not...
a few corrados together








3 corrados G60's at my house








my roommates corrado G60 again










_Modified by 16v corrado at 6:52 PM 12-7-2004_


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (16v corrado)*

here's mine...


----------



## Avanted (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (marat_g60)*

I have always liked that color. clean looking car man... =]


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (16v corrado)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yea I have liked it too


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (marat_g60)*

i took this over the summer, its another one of my favorites...










_Modified by BOMBsd at 1:05 AM 12-8-2004_


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*

That last one is awesome!








got any hi rez versions?


----------



## alfamitch (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (RedG6)*


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_That last one is awesome!








got any hi rez versions?









sorry thats it


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*

gotta have more


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (lbsohk1)*


----------



## vwchlng (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (lostmyscreenname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostmyscreenname* »_nice cars everyone...heres mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Happy Holidays

















I just wet myself







That thing is clean, low, and just plain arse mean looking.


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Heres Mne


----------



## Avanted (Jan 1, 2004)

wow...that thing is low.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (16v corrado)*









damn .. how are you driving with your car being so low ?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (lbsohk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lbsohk1* »_








damn .. how are you driving with your car being so low ?

bagged 'n beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hit dem switches fo me


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (359Bailey1320)*

Bump.... more pics?


----------



## vader (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOMBsd* »_i took this over the summer, its another one of my favorites...









_Modified by BOMBsd at 1:05 AM 12-8-2004_

I've always been an ASS man! Nice pic!


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOMBsd* »_since this thread has resurfaced I'll post my two new favorite pics of my car. Taken by angrycop at the DCI toys for tots run. drop off was at a marine facility. my 9th set of wheels on the rado, im finnaly content..

















why am i so in love with that ugly a$$ color? i jst love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
tell me this isn't menacing!


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_
why am i so in love with that ugly a$$ color? i jst love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
tell me this isn't menacing!








 
Was this car black before? Did you buy it from Larry?


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*

thats quite menacing


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

"Was this car black before? Did you buy it from Larry?"
yup, it's been through alot of changes since then, there's not much left of it from when he had it, once my swap is complete, about the only thing left will be the shell.
thanks for all the compliments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brzi (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*

My best picture ever...








and som more pictures...
























Swedish Corrado Club meeting


----------



## Avanted (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (Brzi)*

awesome pictres. are you on http://www.the-corrado.net? the pictures look familiar.


----------



## Screwfly (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (16v corrado)*

Here is a pic of my kids.


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOMBsd* »_"Was this car black before? Did you buy it from Larry?"
yup, it's been through alot of changes since then, there's not much left of it from when he had it, once my swap is complete, about the only thing left will be the shell.
thanks for all the compliments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Then you got my old bumper on your car







I sold it to him a while back


----------



## TMAN8255 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

THIS IS AN OLD PIC ANYONE GOT A NEW ONE OUT THERE?


----------



## smurf_box (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (93VdubSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93VdubSLC* »_My 93 corrado slc


















LOVE THE WHEELS!!! seriously tho, they look sick. nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WaN'TaCoRRaDo (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (SilverDub92)*


----------



## Brzi (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (16v corrado)*

http://www.the-corrado.net/ ? hmm i think i was there once...


----------



## jimsG60 (Sep 13, 2004)

My 1992 G60 (UK spec - the green one) and friends 1990 G60 (US spec - white one) earlier today before heading up to a small VW meet


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (jimsG60)*

A really old pic of my C








Charlie


----------



## kwiksilver99 (Jul 12, 2001)

this thread really makes me want to buy a corrado!


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (kwiksilver99)*

turbo'd goodness:








2.slo'd goodne.... wait, i mean suckyness:








sexy bod


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*









when i first saw this car i thought the colour was so ugly, yet i've continued to like it more everytime i see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it's so ugly, but it makes it sooo hot








my new desktop


----------



## BOMBsd (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (racaro_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racaro_kid* »_
when i first saw this car i thought the colour was so ugly, yet i've continued to like it more everytime i see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it's so ugly, but it makes it sooo hot








my new desktop









thanks, i think


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (BOMBsd)*

hey Bombsd I personally love the color. Green gets kinda boring on cars these days. nice overall look too very clean


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (fordhack)*

Here's my last 2 and there's one more in the works, it's a 94 SLC
My addiction started about 3 years ago with...
















Then I found myself with her and never looked back
























*These are my Favorite Pics! Xenon's in E-Codes and The Rolling Shot!*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (Dnc95)*

Damn ur silver one is freakin schweeet...RK's look very nice


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

Thanks I Changed to the RK's a little bit after the rolling shot, I had a set of 5 stars on it that looked ok, but not as nice as the other ones


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dnc95)*

some new ones


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

Brandon!! Here's another one of yours!!


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

thank you sir


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

goddang man that is so niiiiice


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

thank you


----------



## 1fast91vr6 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

Here's mine. Unfortenately it's for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bdh18 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*









"That's a Man Baby!"


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (1fast91vr6)*

mmmmmmmmm schrick


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (bdh18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdh18* »_








"That's a Man Baby!"










Please everyone delete this picture so it never shows up again


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (gti24guy)*


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (rage144)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (lbsohk1)*

whos that guy above in front of the 1.8t rado







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RedRaddoG60 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: (rage144)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

OK....WHO BUMPED THE KIDDY PORN???
Delete it already, it's not hot!


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

i was wondering this also, i thought it had finally gone away.....


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Stellar (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

i'll post mine again..









alot of nice cars posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (rage144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rage144* »_










pictures like this make me go look at my car and miss my car when is gone (now it failed/gettin inspected)


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*









Corrado=$7000
race seats=$1000
A Corrado making even the passenger smile=priceless.
I just made the prices up i have no idea.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

is that 20 psi ????
what was he doing to his gf to make her smile ?








PINCHE BRANDON


----------



## Bally (Nov 3, 2003)

some nice raods abt..


----------



## vDuB01_GLX (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Cheshire_Cat)*

Heres some phat uk cars from corrado-forum.net.





































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by doublezero at 9:03 PM 1-11-2005_

_Modified by doublezero at 9:04 PM 1-11-2005_


_Modified by doublezero at 9:07 PM 1-11-2005_


----------



## Szandman (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (doublezero)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## slc92corrado (Aug 11, 2004)

bump im lovin these pictures ! the blue corrado licsense #222tmn is SWEET LOOKIN !


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (slc92corrado)*

Bump!


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*


----------



## slc92corrado (Aug 11, 2004)

nice! is that stock paint ? looks great


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (slc92corrado)*

thanks. yep, stock paint


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (pennies earned)*








cars lookin good ryan, ill prolly call you sometime within the next week,
g60 vs vr


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

thanks luke. We need to get a shot of all three blackies soon.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (pennies earned)*

ttt


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (pennies earned)*

might be breakin out another blackie







i can't decide if i want the gun mets or black if i change.


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (sensory overload)*

go gun mets. the bimmer colour was bad bitty. forget what it was called. shadow somethin.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (pennies earned)*

titanium shadow (cannot get it in the states) and if i could......$$$$$$$$$


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (sensory overload)*

1000 replies! and 86180 views!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by doublezero at 2:36 PM 2-2-2005_


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (doublezero)*

























































All Edition 38 members http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by doublezero at 2:47 PM 2-2-2005_


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: old school (rich! @ TSS)*

Quote, originally posted by 91STS-GLi » 
All I can say is wow... 

Modified by 91STS-GLi at 4:40 PM 12-13-2003

she looks like dog sh*t 
O-MY-GOD
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 2 times


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

Yea i have heard that IF you can get your hands on titanium shadow paint it will cost you up the a$$


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

I will have another one in a week or so










_Modified by Bobcdn at 6:09 PM 2-2-2005_


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (doublezero)*


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (doublezero)*

Thought I posted this already.. but I just went back to my last post and it was ages ago... so I must have either forgot to.. or I somehow missed it.. if it's double.. yell and I'll delete it.



















_Modified by Barren at 2:00 PM 4-6-2005_


----------



## chrishill (Feb 3, 2005)

just spent ages look through some really stunning cars after following a link from the UK corrado forum, so i thought I'd sign up and post some pics of mine!

























_Modified by chrishill at 1:56 PM 2-3-2005_


_Modified by chrishill at 2:08 PM 2-3-2005_


----------



## A20 LEE (Dec 26, 2004)

As seen in the back of PVW


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (lbsohk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lbsohk1* »_Just got her on Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















































had to sneak in my 350z 










HOLY RICE CAKES take of the rear bumper please ! im sorry but i had too...


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Flyin_Fox00)*

did you buy that rado off of here??? i remember it for sale a few months ago outside of nyc if i remember correctly
congrats, welcome to the fam


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

TTT for new pics


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

heres my baby on the way back from last years waterfest.


----------



## SPAl2KS (Jan 11, 2005)

_Modified by SPAl2KS at 4:51 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## gtaG60 (Jul 19, 2004)

Here's mine, hope the pic works...


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re:*

not done............but who ever is?


----------



## Forester54 (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (shapeco)*










































As of 2-19-05


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_not done............but who ever is?









not me
btw looking good
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

what wheels are those? they kind of look like the castles but i cant tell in that pic. looks great :thumpup: what are the tails out for? tinting them or you getting ready for body work on the hatch?


----------



## dubbin...nyc (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (359Bailey1320)*

Those are Porsche D90s. Seems to be painted in a High Gloss black thats why you cant see it so good.


----------



## Chevelle67turbo (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (dubbin...nyc)*

here new ones of mine
















painted the emblems white and just painted my rims black


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Chevelle67turbo)*

My baby at a gtg Sat. night


----------



## Avanted (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (G60Madchen)*


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (shapeco)*

bump bumbum bump..bump bump it up!


----------



## JKR (Nov 5, 2001)

nice pics!


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Chevelle67turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chevelle67turbo* »_here new ones of mine








painted the emblems white and just painted my rims black 


As it says in my sig......Black on black gives me a heart attack. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It is definitley my favorite paint schemme.








As it has sat for the last 6 months. Hopefully that will change within a couple of days.








This was the love in my life before that.
Black on black is the best.(imo) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wilkes_4 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (shapeco)*








this was taken a while ago ,it has no side skirts or side repeaters and its about to be sprayed audi aviator gray ,oh and i have some split rim wheels too ,cool thread its nice to see other peoples corrado's ,theres a cool mix of styles!!!


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (wilkes_4)*

i like those wheels what kind are they? nice car


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

my latest pics,excuse the ride height,got some konigsport coilies on the way!
i just painted the yellow fogs yesterday.


----------



## Chevelle67turbo (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (RILEY UK)*

looks like your ready to go offroading,
what did u use to paint the fogs yellow i want to do that to


----------



## Shilakadaddy (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re:*

Another UK owner... I've been waiting till I fitted my RC's before posting pics on this thread... and now I have








Chris



_Modified by Shilakadaddy at 12:53 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Shilakadaddy)*


----------



## carpoid (Oct 18, 2004)

May aswell join in the fun then !!


----------



## garcia3521 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Shilakadaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shilakadaddy* »_










RCs on RED!!!















very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*

yea can you say 15to20. those girls look 14


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (g6raddo)*

heres some after a few bath. 100% stock.


----------



## wilkes_4 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

there called dare v2's (i think) ebay bargain just over £200 ,there 18's with 215/35/18 pirelli's/toyo's got some split rims in porsche stud pattern but they need polishing and painting ,heres a pic of the progress ,excuse the orange paint ,previous owner had em on an aircooled


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chevelle67turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chevelle67turbo* »_looks like your ready to go offroading,
what did u use to paint the fogs yellow i want to do that to

i used some propper light paint called 'amber light'.
its sold at most basic motor stores over here,i think its for when peeps go to france?








goes on real nice,and no matter how you brush it on,it drys smooth and flat.


----------



## vDuB01_GLX (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Mine....


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## los118 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Not Up there with some of the sweet rado's that have been posted.. but it's getting there...








Yes thats the Z for sale in the back.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (los118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *los118* »_Not Up there with some of the sweet rado's that have been posted.. but it's getting there...








Yes thats the Z for sale in the back.

are those mini cooper rims?


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## turbo8vraddo (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (megustadubs)*

here's a pic of my car as it is finally on the road.


----------



## crez (Jul 8, 2000)

*Re: Re: (shapeco)*


----------



## los118 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_are those mini cooper rims?

Yes, Yes they are.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BOOST_LEAK (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Ha ha it must be the boost I assume









_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_is that 20 psi ????
what was he doing to his gf to make her smile ?








PINCHE BRANDON


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Flyin_Fox00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin_Fox00* »_

HOLY RICE CAKES take of the rear bumper please ! im sorry but i had too...
















buahaha







, dont be sorry , Im in the process of getting the car to look how it should.. 
no more ghey fog lights , bumpers will be gone , and changing the wheels to Borbet A







I think I can make it look a little better


----------



## dutchyn1000 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*








what wheels are those on the first pic??? (make, model, offset, hieght, width, tire???!?!) That by the way is the exact look i want for my car, i have a deitrech RS bumper, skirts will be coming soon... and those wheels are perfect... except in silver ...


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (dutchyn1000)*









Thats a fox on the right! lets see it!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Flyin_Fox00)*

Recent shoes, so I figured I would let myself re-introduce myself.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (16v corrado)*

















are theses the same car?


----------



## XtinctWS6 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (G60Madchen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Madchen* »_My baby at a gtg Sat. night









woww.....your car is hott, got any more pics?


----------



## corrado934 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (XtinctWS6)*

my baby


----------



## crez (Jul 8, 2000)

*Re: (corrado934)*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (crez)*

eww


----------



## elphkyng (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

1992 Corrado SLC
Not a great pic but its current. 
sorry about the size.


----------



## SilberGTi (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

I got this baby for $6000.
1 owner (a 70 year old man)
*57,000 Origonal miles*








Sold to start a business 2 years later for $8900 w/70K miles


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Urmas (Nov 11, 2003)

Got my car back from sister - she took it for three days...one rim is toast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Urmas)*












_Modified by RILEY UK at 5:00 PM 4-14-2005_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (crez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crez* »_









WTF is this looks like that kit is screwed on lol got to be one of the worst rados and it looks like its in NOrth america and nto form france this time. IS that 3tone? look at the center paint just above the lime green looks like that is a dark green sperated with a pintripe.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

ttt


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

I might as well post my updated ones


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

sick !


----------



## agus1974 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

One of only 4 Cs in my country..


----------



## phantommaggot (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (agus1974)*

heres the pic from when i bought it.. 
it needs alot of pretty work 
but its getting some running work first 
i dont care if my rado is ugly compared to your TT wtf ever if im leaving it behind...


----------



## mikeG60 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (phantommaggot)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (ntonar)*

god damn !!!!








is this laguna seca blue ?
This car is fkn hot !!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Nogaro Blue from the s4's


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (ntonar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_Nogaro Blue from the s4's

originally used on the audi rs2, thats another bit of useless info for ya.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (ntonar)*

Congrats
again your car is sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

don't have my coils on yet, or the euro chin... but soon
enjoy




_Modified by dapucker1 at 3:22 PM 4-21-2005_


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (dapucker1)*

Why not some more of the old rado


















































































_Modified by ntonar at 10:24 AM 4-21-2005_


----------



## hotproperty (Nov 17, 2003)

Rock ooooon
























Also, can somebody try to photoshop it in red?
And the brothers.
























_Modified by hotprop at 12:02 AM 4-22-2005_

_Modified by hotprop at 12:03 AM 4-22-2005_








_Modified by hotprop at 11:25 PM 4-24-2005_








_Modified by hotprop at 11:29 PM 4-24-2005_


_Modified by hotprop at 11:31 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (hotprop)*

Sweet Mitch...you finally washed them.


----------



## hotproperty (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*

What you doin' at this time Lee?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (hotprop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotprop* »_Rock ooooon









What wheels?


----------



## hotproperty (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

BBS RXII 17's by 7.5


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Shilakadaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shilakadaddy* »_Another UK owner... I've been waiting till I fitted my RC's before posting pics on this thread... and now I have








































Chris


is it just me or do you have some possitive camber up front...might have to lower it sommore


----------



## Karttunen (May 5, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (sdezego)*


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Karttunen)*


----------



## Misko (Feb 24, 2005)

My Corrado.



_Modified by Misko at 7:57 PM 4-22-2005_


----------



## daivari (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Misko)*

Here are few pics of mine. Not satisfied with it yet. Still looks kinda offroad!







I've been thinking about ditchin' the front lip/bodykit so I could drop it some more. What do you think?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (daivari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daivari* »_Here are few pics of mine. Not satisfied with it yet. Still looks kinda offroad!







I've been thinking about ditchin' the front lip/bodykit so I could drop it some more. What do you think?

Im not one for cars sitting on the ground, so I think your car looks great the way it is.


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (daivari)*

Tervetulua Daivari forummiin. Meillä on mökki isosaaressa. Pitäis tavata kesänä joskus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daivari (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (niels)*

Kiitos Niko! Oon seuraillu tätä foorumia aina sillon tällön. Kiva nähä, että täällä on kotimaistakin autokansaa. Kesällä vois jonku miitin sopia. Olenkin ajatellu ottaa suhun yhteyttä vanne-asioissa. I'm in a need for some BBS's


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (daivari)*

new pics of mine


----------



## wkndwr (Apr 5, 2005)

my 92 slc and my son's 93..the one that got me started...


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (wkndwr)*

if i could only get my dad to get his own


----------



## phantommaggot (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

new picts of my car today....


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (phantommaggot)*












































_Modified by GruvenCorrado at 6:33 PM 5-1-2005_


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenCorrado)*

heres a few new ones...


----------



## wkndwr (Apr 5, 2005)

my new lovw


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (daivari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daivari* »_Here are few pics of mine. Not satisfied with it yet. Still looks kinda offroad!







I've been thinking about ditchin' the front lip/bodykit so I could drop it some more. What do you think? 










That's an awesome pic. Nighttime and water, you can't go wrong. I would take off the body kit but wouldn't lower it anymore.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re:*

GruvenCorrado - nice rado , but whats up with your hood ?


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (LBSOHK)*

Thanx, someone backed into my car in a parking lot, and I haven't gotten the replacement hood painted yet, I'm waiting until I install the A6 door handles and shave the emblems.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

100,000 views http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep them coming


----------



## vwcoupe (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (vwcoupe)*

couple newer ones


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Corrado SLC NL)*

Couple of newer ones for me too


----------



## SLgreen (May 3, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corrado2z2)*

here some pics for sale by the way
















new bumper


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (SLgreen)*

There has been alot of pic request threads so.....
BUMP


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VR6GURU)*

some nice cars in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (CTg602003)*

Here's another pic for ya







Sorry it is so blurry


----------



## mikecov18 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (B(C)orrado)*

that is the hottest corrado, nice job keepin' it clean


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: 92 Rado SLC (mikecov18)*

I'll post more pics this week. Been a 4 year project.


----------



## NellyVW81 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (Cheshire_Cat)*

It's the night rider..........koo ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (NellyVW81)*


----------



## NellyVW81 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

i will be sending my pics soon


----------



## smurf_box (May 4, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (NellyVW81)*









****'s DUMB LOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_

















lol nice man, very nice and LOOOWWW haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NellyVW81 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Love all of the pics, keep up the good work







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (NellyVW81)*

here is a recent of mine.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raslittle13 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (coRado)*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (coRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coRado* »_here is a recent of mine.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice n shiny, looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

My new look


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_









 
any more pics of this blue rado? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (dapucker1)*

Some new pics. Thanks to Andrew and Danny.


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

sexxxx


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_ 
any more pics of this blue rado? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Heres one more I found of my rado.


----------



## niels (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (zarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_Some new pics. Thanks to Andrew and Danny.


















[URL]http://dubdesignindustries.com/gallery/albums/ddi/rollingshot2.sized.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[IMG]http://dubdesignindustries.com/gallery/albums/ddi/rollingshot.sized.jpg


...and ahn join the rear wheel drive department...


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (niels)*

Yes i did Niko! And i can switch between RWD and FWD anytime I want.







BTW, the gauges are going out today.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (zarman)*


----------



## gusto (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*




























_Modified by gusto at 4:15 PM 6-11-2005_


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (gusto)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (RILEY UK)*

WRD MESH knock offs wuts going on with ur caps?


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_WRD MESH knock offs wuts going on with ur caps? 


Those are the updated caps. No more of the ugly pins. If anyone wants these beautiful wheels let me know. I'll get them at the best possible retail price for you. They are not cheap. 












_Modified by zarman at 12:08 AM 6-13-2005_


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (zarman)*

AT the VW headquaters.


----------



## big_dewey (Apr 26, 2005)

congrats on winning best corrado at motorstadt dude!


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (hotprop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotprop* »_Rock ooooon
























Also, can somebody try to photoshop it in red?
And the brothers.
























_Modified by hotprop at 12:02 AM 4-22-2005_

_Modified by hotprop at 12:03 AM 4-22-2005_








_Modified by hotprop at 11:25 PM 4-24-2005_








_Modified by hotprop at 11:29 PM 4-24-2005_

_Modified by hotprop at 11:31 PM 4-24-2005_

My favorite Corrado! I am selling my green Corrado and buying a black one. I hope that it turns out as nice as this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## screename (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

more!


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (screename)*

Here's some dirty pics of my car. http://photos.yahoo.com/corradoswap 




_Modified by CORRADOSWAP at 6:22 PM 6-29-2005_


----------



## NellyVW81 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

ENJOY!!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

love the color ...


----------



## PimpG60 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*








Here's mine


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (PimpG60)*

Very nice Pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Now that i finally have some nice photos of my ride....thanks to Triton....i'll post a new one.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (C0RRAD01)*

now that car looks good^^^^^


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (C0RRAD01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C0RRAD01* »_Very nice Pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Now that i finally have some nice photos of my ride....thanks to Triton....i'll post a new one.

















Luv ur ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (abt cup)*

bump to get some more pics on this thread


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Luv ur ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









lets get some more pictures up here!!!


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (C0RRAD01)*

This car has evolved...


----------



## hotproperty (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (hotprop)*

















Down to one corrado. All this goodies came from my 93 wanna be (a 92 slc / already sold). This ones a real 93 soon to be a 3 ltr. 










_Modified by hotprop at 10:43 AM 7-8-2005_


----------



## z50_Jumper (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts...*









well here is my new baby! stage 4 G60, god damn fast, little much for the 91 gas we got here in cali, was built to run on 93 from oregon where the car was built, but she deffinatly goes! not sure what direction i want to go, im hapy with the suspension for now, probably run some spacers on the sebrings just to give a little meaner look.


----------



## Fortunate4now (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (z50_Jumper)*

A nice shot of my girlfriend in the car


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (hookups)*

nice wheels 

what kind are they ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

some older ones i found of me and friends


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (lucmb94)*


----------



## MrWizard (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (LBSOHK)*

Trail Ridge Road June 24th 05'


----------



## NGPg60 (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (MrWizard)*









finally got hosting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by NGPg60 at 6:40 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (MrWizard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrWizard* »_Trail Ridge Road June 24th 05'










Good god.







That is some crazy snow fall. That much is still hanging around in June. 


_Modified by RDSFSU2004 at 8:22 PM 7-14-2005_


----------



## scotthomas (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

OK, enough of this freaken thread. How many times do we have to see these same freaken pictures. Who's the moran that keeps updating this thread.... puhleese, for the life of Jesus, STOP.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (scotthomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotthomas* »_OK, enough of this freaken thread. How many times do we have to see these same freaken pictures. Who's the moran that keeps updating this thread.... puhleese, for the life of Jesus, STOP.

why?


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (scotthomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotthomas* »_OK, enough of this freaken thread. How many times do we have to see these same freaken pictures. Who's the moran that keeps updating this thread.... puhleese, for the life of Jesus, STOP.

Sir , are you retarded ?
btw bump


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (scotthomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotthomas* »_OK, enough of this freaken thread. How many times do we have to see these same freaken pictures. Who's the moran that keeps updating this thread.... puhleese, for the life of Jesus, STOP.

Shut up this is a great thread...I bet Jesus would post in this thread if He could http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crocodile jones (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (scotthomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotthomas* »_OK, enough of this freaken thread. How many times do we have to see these same freaken pictures. Who's the moran that keeps updating this thread.... puhleese, for the life of Jesus, STOP.
 
If you don't like it, get off of vortex and sign up for a honda website.















Page 34 baby, lets keep it goin, according to me.























_Modified by crocodile jones at 9:26 AM 7-9-2005_


_Modified by crocodile jones at 9:27 AM 7-9-2005_


----------



## Stealth42o (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (crocodile jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crocodile jones* »_ 
If you don't like it, get off of vortex and sign up for a honda website.















Page 34 baby, lets keep it goin, according to me.























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Agreed, I got a nice colection of photo's for my screensaver











_Modified by Stealth42o at 3:56 PM 7-9-2005_


----------



## corradog60JET (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Stealth42o)*









This picture makes me cry!!!!!


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corradog60JET)*

^^^Damn that looks good.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VDubbinMK2GTI)*



VDubbinMK2GTI said:


> Shut up this is a great thread...I bet Jesus would post in this thread if He could http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zkillergt (May 29, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corradog60JET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradog60JET* »_








This picture makes me cry!!!!!









very nice ride.







where in germany are you stationed. doesn't look like spangdahlem or bitburg by the little i can see in the pic.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

TTT for new picts
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scott'y (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Few Of Mine
More Here
http://radovw.fotopic.net/c584934.html


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Scott'y)*








very nice and clean, dont see to many like that


----------



## GraniteGorrilla (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (scotthomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotthomas* »_OK, enough of this freaken thread. How many times do we have to see these same freaken pictures. Who's the moran that keeps updating this thread.... puhleese, for the life of Jesus, STOP.

Way to gaurentee that this thread never ends, moron. POST SOME PICS!


----------



## elektrahn (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (GraniteGorrilla)*


----------



## Heze (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (elektrahn)*

From a front crashed wreck to this. MTS crystal black side repeaters are installed since, and Formel K coilovers are waiting. Still have to get in-pro angel eyes and new 16" wheels.



























_Modified by Heze at 10:33 AM 7-13-2005_


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

i cant believe i looked at ever picture on the 34 pages.. at least i saw a lot of nice rados


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (MpowerS14)*

I just did the same thing on Saturday , slow day at work..


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

my 2.0 20v rado


----------



## wkndwr (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (scotthomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotthomas* »_OK, enough of this freaken thread. How many times do we have to see these same freaken pictures. Who's the moran that keeps updating this thread.... puhleese, for the life of Jesus, STOP.

just for that i'm taking new pictures asap to post here.....
and what did Jesus have to do with it ? mr 16 posts








<center>








</center>

BTW the bra is off now......new pics in SF this sat.

_Modified by wkndwr at 2:19 PM 7-21-2005_


_Modified by wkndwr at 2:21 PM 7-21-2005_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (wkndwr)*

Just got a new pic
of my rado


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

one I saw at the dutch corrado forum:


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (ACM)*


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (klr bee)*

















heres the latest


----------



## 92VFECORRADO (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Heres my contribution


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (92VFECORRADO)*

1 more pic


----------



## corradoturb (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

http://www.jwsvws.com/marks1.jpg


----------



## Philvdubs (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (ERockG60)*

lol we are twins, at first i thaught that i had purchased your old corrado but i guess we are just one in the same... well for the most part...








heres one in the same









heres for the most part


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Philvdubs)*

die hard







MG]


----------



## kris16v (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (Philvdubs)*


----------



## Golf_O (Sep 22, 2004)

before








today


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Golf_O)*

ttt


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Golf_O)*

b.u.m.p. for the guy who hates this thread


----------



## klr bee (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_b.u.m.p. for the guy who hates this thread











HAHAHAHAHA ooopppppsss!!!!!! bump


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (scotthomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotthomas* »_OK, enough of this freaken thread. How many times do we have to see these same freaken pictures. Who's the moran that keeps updating this thread.... puhleese, for the life of Jesus, STOP.

you, sir need to get banned for making such a comment, this thread is awesome and will never die


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Corrado SLC NL)*

i just got a new debadged grill,so new pic

















_Modified by RILEY UK at 6:26 AM 8-13-2005_


_Modified by RILEY UK at 6:27 AM 8-13-2005_


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

Aaaawesooomee PICS! This whole thread is too drooling for words, what a nice couple of rado's you got there!
I have seen some of them on my website (www.corrado-database.nl) the World Greatest Corrado collective to be! (has around 1200 members!)
Here some pics of my website with C's from Holland/Belgium
















































My own Corrado

























Another C








I would say also take a look on my website and perhaps register and put your own pics on this fine collection of Corrado pictures!


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (M4RTiN C-TDI)*


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (lowblackdub)*

bump for the hater


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (RILEY UK)*

New pics... I'm still undecided if I'm going to paint the hood or not.


----------



## Beamin0303 (Dec 13, 2004)

sweet rado man one of the best ive seen. i dont think you have to paint the hood the car looks sick!!!


----------



## vader (Jul 16, 2002)

**** Steve your car looks soo good!


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

Nice Steve! The SLC grill looks the biz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (abt cup)*

Thanks fellas


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2z2* »_New pics... I'm still undecided if I'm going to paint the hood or not.










paint the hood, and that is what we call perfection. god it looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

i like it black.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re:  (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

That's how he now is:
http://users.pandora.be/TheGreen/verlaging.JPG
This is the new wheel that is going on next week
http://users.pandora.be/TheGreen/PICT0001.JPG
This is how he was:
http://users.pandora.be/TheGreen/PICT0028.JPG
























_Modified by The Green at 5:55 AM 8-19-2005_

_Modified by The Green at 5:56 AM 8-19-2005_

_Modified by The Green at 5:57 AM 8-19-2005_


_Modified by The Green at 7:02 AM 8-19-2005_


----------



## iampeterz (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (The Green)*
























(ive since gotten a new 3" magnaflow exhaust, which sits better. here it was **** eyed because someone STOMPED ON IT. kthx.)








metal


_Modified by iampeterz at 10:37 PM 8-18-2005_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

Here is mine so far..................not done yet


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Passsssat)*


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (superslowGTI86)*

maaaaaaan...i miss driving mine soo much...i cant wait to put my vr in


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (superslowGTI86)*











_Modified by VR6GURU at 4:56 AM 8-21-2005_


----------



## vr6 weggieman (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

new picts with the new respray




_Modified by vr6 weggieman at 6:14 PM 8-23-2005_


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (vr6 weggieman)*

Bump for more!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gonz0 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

Bump....this thread must never die (IMO a mod should throw some of that sticky stuff on this one)


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (vr6 weggieman)*

ttt for new pics


----------



## phat gti (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

here's my bucket


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Im diggin the sudden onslaught of Corrados with TT wheels.


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

This is the first pic ive ever put up of mine. Nothin too special.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

new picture is up


----------



## batperformance (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (The Green)*


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (jesiman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesiman* »_This is the first pic ive ever put up of mine. Nothin too special.

16lb wheels give you plenty of street-cred....even in this forum.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

13.5lb and had one bend beyond repair last month. Damn construction.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Ahh, I have the 16s...which I weighed at 12.5 (TireRack lists them at 11.5)...so I guessed 16.
13.5 is better though


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (jesiman)*

Here is an old one


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

// Nothing special


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

Nice bums!! (all three of them







)


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2z2* »_Nice bums!! (all three of them







)








who said cars dont daydream.....i guess its olny the corrados with their dirty little minds...


----------



## YetiMan (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (hotrados)*




















_Modified by YetiMan at 9:13 PM 9-5-2005_


----------



## blueraddoboy (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (YetiMan)*

heres my hoopty...... p.s. new racing hart c2's on the way









_Modified by blueraddoboy at 6:38 AM 9-6-2005_


_Modified by blueraddoboy at 4:43 AM 9-8-2005_


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (blueraddoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueraddoboy* »_heres my hoopty p.s. new racing hart c2's on the way
_Modified by blueraddoboy at 6:38 AM 9-6-2005_


what's the size of these wheels ? they look big


----------



## MADDUB (Jun 10, 2004)

hi got some nice picks for you here this is mine


----------



## MADDUB (Jun 10, 2004)

more


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

New wheels = new pics.
































New dash.


----------



## blueraddoboy (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_what's the size of these wheels ? they look big
they are 205 40 17


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (blueraddoboy)*

lets post up new pics
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

lets put them also @ http://www.corrado-database.nl


----------



## Hardcase86 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*

Tell her to get her foot off of that! lol


----------



## Hardcase86 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Here's mine...just started on it...kinda. lol


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (MADDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MADDUB* »_


















See, now this kit would be perfect I think if you removed that side strip along the door. And I think they could have produced a cleaner rear bumper.
What is the kit made out of?
PS. Im not knocking your car, its great, but the kit's designer needs to update it a bit.


----------



## RedRaddoG60 (Feb 10, 2004)

Its been a while since I've posted pics in this forum


















_Modified by RedRaddoG60 at 9:58 AM 10-3-2005_


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_








See, now this kit would be perfect I think if you removed that side strip along the door. And I think they could have produced a cleaner rear bumper.
What is the kit made out of?
PS. Im not knocking your car, its great, but the kit's designer needs to update it a bit.

Not to be a hater but i _am_ knocking on your car. I think its totally riced out. Somewhere under there is a nice corrado...


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_Not to be a hater but i _am_ knocking on your car. I think its totally riced out... 

yeah, well... nobody cares what you think.


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (tkic)*

i love how wide those rears sit. but im with him, that styling should have nothing to do with a corrado. . .
_Quote, originally posted by *tkic* »_yeah, well... nobody cares what you think.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

kit does folllow corrado lines but needs to be cleaned up a bit.
Widebody can work.


----------



## GraniteGorrilla (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

That styling rules, old school wide bodys rock. When you see them in person, kind of like that yellow scirroco lysholm, they blow you away.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
See, now this kit would be perfect I think if you removed that side strip along the door. And I think they could have produced a cleaner rear bumper.
What is the kit made out of?
PS. Im not knocking your car, its great, but the kit's designer needs to update it a bit.

The kit looks like a modded up Rieger GTO widebody kit. Its made of fiber glass.
Unmodified Rieger GTO


























_Modified by abt cup at 1:21 AM 10-5-2005_


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_
Not to be a hater but i _am_ knocking on your car. I think its totally riced out. Somewhere under there is a nice corrado... 

Lol...this kit has been around longer than you.


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Lol...this kit has been around longer than you.

So... what does that have to do with anything... its hidious.


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_... its hidious.

show some more respect to Rieger dude...
This kit is a special part of the corrado history


----------



## orangeJEWlius (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (ACM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ACM* »_show some more respect to Rieger dude...
This kit is a special part of the corrado history

the special part is how many people have to vomit over the looks of the kit


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_Not to be a hater but i _am_ knocking on your car. I think its totally riced out. Somewhere under there is a nice corrado... 


well i think it is his car so it doesnt really matter what any of us think. why do we care if he wants to do something rare and different on his c? maybe he doesnt like the look of our stock rados. ever think of that? give the guy some credit for taking the time and money to do something *he* likes on his rado.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_









fill the gills on the bumper and loose the strip that runs along the door and the kit is money.
Also, a stretched/flared stock rear bumper would look nicer...the exhuast cutout looks like an after thought.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

That entire wide body kit just looks ridiculous it makes the car look smaller in length and just weird from the rear.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

Last Year 








This Year
























I changed the wheels...suspension...and engine


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

Much cleaner choice of wheel, Mark. Nice.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldog2.G* »_Much cleaner choice of wheel, Mark. Nice.

Thx!








Im gonna take some pics of the wheels with the centre caps on..looks a lil different..curious to know what people think


----------



## SLCKIID (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

i never did post a whole shot of my car on the vortex so this is my first!








hawaii corrado btw


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (SLCKIID)*

http://www.corrado-database.nl...=2093
here are some of mine










_Modified by Corradorennenprofi at 4:44 PM 10-6-2005_


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_That entire wide body kit just looks ridiculous it makes the car look smaller in length and just weird from the rear.

well said.
And now for some pics of my car, which is basically the exact opposite of that car. (bone stock besides the TT exhaust and borbets)


----------



## jamezwhite (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: (kris16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kris16v* »_
















what wheels are those? nice pics.. i wish to someday get into a corrado


----------



## wkndwr (Apr 5, 2005)

*keep it going*

Just keeping the thread alive
<center>








</center>


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: keep it going (wkndwr)*


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: keep it going (wkndwr)*

hahahhaha....she is back


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: keep it going (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_hahahhaha....she is back

I thought back a few pages when the guy was whining about this thread, that someone was going to repost those pics just to piss him off. 
Dont get the kiddyporn comment though. They are obviously not minors. Unless 12 year olds can get implants, and I dont know of any fathers who would sign off on that.
She does though need some SERIOUS color.


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: keep it going (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_hahahhaha....she is back

you mean he


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Some Dubfest pics I found...


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

thats hot!


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: keep it going (rage144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rage144* »_you mean he









yup,


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Some Dubfest pics I found...

















Beautiful car Lee!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (abt cup)*

jesus could that car be ANY more perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wish i'd seen it over the summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HyDeZaLoT (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (MADDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MADDUB* »_










now that thing is just MEAN looking


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

Eewww


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_Some Dubfest pics I found...

















Gorgous car, but why that Neuspeed emblem on the tail light....


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (G60 dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 dude* »_Gorgous car, but why that Neuspeed emblem on the tail light....









Gotta represent.


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*my pics of my rado*








me gething stuff out the trunk 




















_Modified by vicfx69 at 7:47 PM 10-19-2005_


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: keep it going (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_hahahhaha....she is back

does her father know these pictures exist! she looks like she's 16... but damn those biddies prolly bounce all ovr when you're....


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: keep it going (-YZ-)*

I haven't whored any pics lately.. and this thread needs a bump...


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: keep it going (Barren)*

some new pics from germany......


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

That Black one is sweet. I'll give ya like 20 bucks for it.


----------



## carpoid (Oct 18, 2004)

Heres mine ...... its currently on a ship heading for Sydney, Australia !!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (carpoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carpoid* »_Heres mine ...... its currently on a ship heading for Sydney, Australia !! 









NICE WHEELS














your gonna have one of the FEW rados in australia arn't you?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*









What wheels are these? any other good close ups?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_








What wheels are these? any other good close ups?

Brock B3's


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

Nope, Brock B6!








Now in this optic:


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (superkrischi)*

a couple new ones...


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*my precious!!!!*


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_*my precious!!!!*









stop pretending to be crazy and get back to work bub


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_stop pretending to be crazy and get back to work bub

















^^^yea, confused, because i dont know you nor do I have _any_ idea what your talking about!?!?!?!


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Black G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black G60* »_









I think something is missing... but i'm not sure.


----------



## RDSFSU2004 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by * Corradorennenprofi* »_
stop pretending to be crazy and get back to work bub










_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_








^^^yea, confused, because i dont know you nor do I have _any_ idea what your talking about!?!?!?!









^^








There are some nice C's on this page.










_Modified by RDSFSU2004 at 3:25 PM 10-18-2005_


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

_Modified by mananetwork at 1:33 AM 10-19-2005_


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

now that's hot and I love your 5 spokers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*some new pix*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_










hi res?


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (VDubbinMK2GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubbinMK2GTI* »_
hi res?








i dont get what ur







trying to say ?


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*

sorry haha. i wanted a higher resolution shot to use as wallpaper cuz i love ur car


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

green apple and leather brown are great colors, but they belong in peices. not behind your car.
haha.


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

i hate how photobucket resizes photos


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*

damn vicfx69 nice pics! i looked at them after getting home and you actually inspired me to go work on mine for the first time in weeks! thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by lucmb94 at 3:44 AM 10-20-2005_


----------



## _REMUS 13 (May 3, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_
page 38 is mine!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_*my precious!!!!*









Love this. Louis, prepare for a photoshop extraveganza!


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: keep it going (superkrischi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superkrischi* »_some new pics from germany......










what eyebrow is that and where to get it from? thats EXACTLY what i want.
tia.


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_*my precious!!!!*









Dude... those wheels... are huge compared to the rest of the car. Proportionaly that would be like putting 24s on a Corrado with 70 series tires. haha


----------



## miwicorrado (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

i dont know how to do this so go here.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2142032


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_damn vicfx69 nice pics! i looked at them after getting home and you actually inspired me to go work on mine for the first time in weeks! thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

page 38 is mine!
 thanx man im happy some one is inspired by my car..thanx for everyone that wrote


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (VDubbinMK2GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubbinMK2GTI* »_sorry haha. i wanted a higher resolution shot to use as wallpaper cuz i love ur car
 lol oh sorry man i didnt know what u wrote...thanx man


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: some new pix (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_page 38 is mine!

Better Hurry up, Page 38 is almost full! heh


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*

hey thats wierd it looked like i started 38.








oh well maybe ill try for 39


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinPennington* »_
Dude... those wheels... are huge compared to the rest of the car. Proportionaly that would be like putting 24s on a Corrado with 70 series tires. haha

its like every car on here...poked wheels, its got wider rears too, and the rears are even stretched. Go figure. Best apart about it is? Its RWD.


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

RWD... KICKASS. Powersliding in a C would be sooo fun.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

haha louis lmfao


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_REMUS 13* »_





















































































































































you deleted your post just to screw him out of owning page 38? you bastard


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*

2 new pix


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*


----------



## dannSLC (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: some pics*

Some pics of the rado


----------



## f5000sl (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (_REMUS 13)*

My 93.


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

somehow the mesh over the . . . fog. . .projector. . .things. . . looks really good. unfortuanately this last kudo bar goes to VicFX


----------



## Betty Humpter (Oct 18, 2001)

Some of these cars are TIT$!!


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado* »_somehow the mesh over the . . . fog. . .projector. . .things. . . looks really good. unfortuanately this last kudo bar goes to VicFX
 what did u try to say i didnt get it ?u was talking about me ?


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (vicfx69)*

no posts in 5 days? this post must not die!


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Rockmonky)*









My Corrado, slightly edited suitable as a desktop wallpaper, i have also a non-scaled HR version online: http://m4rtin.dnsalias.net/pic...d.jpg


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (f5000sl)*

Did you replace your fogs with some after market ones? They dont look quite the same. I mean yea the mesh is an obvious giveaway, but did mount new projectors into the old fog housing?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_2 new pix










ok... this car is straight sickkk







Let's see some more pics of that, the shaved fogs and cf? hood go really well together, keep it up man.


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_2 new pix

















please please please let us have a high res version of this for my wallpaper


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (VDubbinMK2GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubbinMK2GTI* »_
please please please let us have a high res version of this for my wallpaper
 
this are pix my boy rui (BORAVRSIK) "on the vortex"... he took them and they are high res pic...his the best photographer i seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by vicfx69 at 8:51 PM 10-28-2005_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: some new pix (skaterhernandez4)*

built it to run it


----------



## OGsixty (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: some new pix (herby53-akaherby53)*

Heres mine. A little beat though.


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (OGsixty)*









can i get a bigger image? i want this as a wallpaper.


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (Flyin_Fox00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin_Fox00* »_








can i get a bigger image? i want this as a wallpaper. 

i have to ask my boy rui(BORAVRSIK) his the photographer


----------



## A20 LEE (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_2 new pix

















lov'in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: some new pix (A20 LEE)*

this is my c's own peaceful parking spot.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: some new pix (Flyin_Fox00)*


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: some new pix (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_i have to ask my boy rui(BORAVRSIK) his the photographer


make it happen bro.







for ur buddy and








for u getting me a wallpaper


----------



## Bally (Nov 3, 2003)

Some stunning cars guys!!
Not really posted on this forum much.. heres pics of my corrado 16v...
































cheers All


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

wow, really nice group of pics im this thread, it has also shown me what colors are more common than others...


----------



## GraniteGorrilla (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*










As soon as I get her lowered I will post some actual pictures.


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (GraniteGorrilla)*

TTT. This thread is far too kick ass to be on page 8...
























I know it's a little 4x4 right now.. I need to get my fenders pulled.. and rolled.. so I can lower it back down.. I was sick of chewing up my proxies on the x9's.. so I raised the ass a little.


----------



## dado81e (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## dado81e (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (dado81e)*


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (hotrados)*


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

g60wcorrado thats an awesome picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

the girlfriend got that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wish there were more leaves on the ground


----------



## sparkyvdub (Apr 23, 2005)

Man I miss this car.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_









this is an awesome picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

i like the motion blur on the leaves. . . and not the car. aka - haulin it.


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*

the RF wheel actually was in a spot of thick leaves, it was spinning pretty good, i was hoping just to kick some up for the background, and get a closer shot, but it turned out pretty good


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

here's another:








King of the Mountain.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

heres one i found i dont think ive ever posted before


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_heres one i found i dont think ive ever posted before









Wow been a while....your cars looking clean!!!


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

Couple from the Charlotte skyline last night


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

I couldn't get the leaves flying up... cause I was alone and had to shoot the pic.. but still very colorful.


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Buttonwillow Raceway Park*

*ButtonWillow RaceWay Park*
Buttonwillow, California 93206


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Buttonwillow Raceway Park (Jacques.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacques.* »_*ButtonWillow RaceWay Park*
Buttonwillow, California 93206


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Buttonwillow Raceway Park (shapeco)*

Thanks for the emoticons. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Willow Springs Int'l Raceway*

*Willow Springs Int'l RaceWay*
Rosamond, California 93560

















_Modified by Jacques. at 2:17 AM 11-14-2005_


_Modified by Jacques. at 2:18 AM 11-14-2005_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Jacques.)*

very cool rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool ae86 too


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (lucmb94)*








Back to the Front!!


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

these all look like really clean examples except for a few. I'll post pics of my '93 when it gets here....i just bought it


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (93SLCyasee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93SLCyasee* »_









What wheels?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (KrazeeKorrado13)*











_Modified by 2008cc at 10:21 PM 11-14-2005_


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (2008cc)*

is that the same one i saw with the ginormous turbo on it at Fallout this past weekend???


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VDubbinMK2GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubbinMK2GTI* »_is that the same one i saw with the ginormous turbo on it at Fallout this past weekend???

YUP, and it was redicously SICK. i cant wait to hear that thing on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

yup...same one..........


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (2008cc)*

dang man i SO wnated to hear that thing crank up





















VRT is my latest obsession lol


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VDubbinMK2GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubbinMK2GTI* »_dang man i SO wnated to hear that thing crank up





















VRT is my latest obsession lol

you and me both. should be soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chazg60 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*









first pic i put on here "mi guapa"















my old girl








_Modified by chazg60 at 8:10 PM 11-14-2005_



_Modified by chazg60 at 8:14 PM 11-14-2005_


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Jacques.)*

Back to *ButtonWillow RaceWay Park*!!


----------



## Remus-Thirteen (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Jacques.)*


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*California Speedway (Jacques.)*









*California Speedway *(ACR Course)


----------



## Remus-Thirteen (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: California Speedway (Jacques.)*


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: California Speedway (Remus-Thirteen)*

Another!


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_g60wcorrado thats an awesome picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hands down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think I'll set if for my wall paper for this week


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_
hands down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think I'll set if for my wall paper for this week

beat you to it


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Flikk Justice 17s (anthracite)


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_beat you to it 

that you did my friend, but I can explain um err um uh I now work part time as a proud dish washer so that I can afford som new suspension.......besides being a full time student








go ahead and laugh I'm man enough to stoop to washing dishes for my 
Corrado, besides.....My last job was helping the German librarian, well before I left to study in Goettingen I trained this Ukranian guy and friend of mine how to do the work. He still has my jobl... but I don't care 8.75 isn't all that bad.


----------



## Gonz0 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_that you did my friend, but I can explain um err um uh I now work part time as a proud dish washer so that I can afford som new suspension.......besides being a full time student








go ahead and laugh I'm man enough to stoop to washing dishes for my 
Corrado, besides.....My last job was helping the German librarian, well before I left to study in Goettingen I trained this Ukranian guy and friend of mine how to do the work. He still has my jobl... but I don't care 8.75 isn't all that bad.
















WTF???







all that cuz he beat u to putting up a wallpaper?


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gonz0)*

Let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Gonz0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gonz0* »_WTF???







all that cuz he beat u to putting up a wallpaper?


----------



## aztek (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

here's my car when I first bought it the only mod was lowering springs








And this is what it looks like now








I honstly I wish I had left it stock sometimes


_Modified by aztek at 2:26 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## vdubin_g60 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (aztek)*

ummm day time pics pleeeease!!!!


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

how about cell phone pics. click on pic for hi-res version. 





_Modified by zarman at 10:04 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (zarman)*

night shot:


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (megustadubs)*

nice







j/k
here's my new to me bone stock G60, so slow!


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (turbo_junkie)*

atleast it's clean and runs


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_

















what rims are those?


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (skaterhernandez4)*

they are Artec's I believe


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

artec edition L's


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: California Speedway (ACR Course)*

Early Pic


----------



## RedRaddoG60 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: California Speedway (Jacques.)*

Finally got the rims I've wanted forever


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: California Speedway (RedRaddoG60)*

and they look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jake_C_G60 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: California Speedway (VDubbinMK2GTI)*









Shot was made today


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: California Speedway (Jake_C_G60)*

looks nice, did you use a longer exposure for it, or how did you get that shot? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: California Speedway (Corradorennenprofi)*

photoshop filter effect.
nice pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: California Speedway (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

Heres Mine..


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

ttt
for new pics !!!


----------



## StrokerCorrado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (zarman)*

whats the color code on that car, i love the color, the second picture is my background. well i just wanna give you and ur company props on the car, its one of the reason i got into corrados http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: California Speedway (RedRaddoG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRaddoG60* »_Finally got the rims I've wanted forever









OT but are those RADIUS wheels....?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: California Speedway (VR SEX)*

Some Pics I took last night 11/27


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: California Speedway (Corrado SLC NL)*

new wheels in my room, waiting on tires. stock headlights back on car, but other wise looks like this. not bad for a $500 car


----------



## SC3.1Corrado (Nov 8, 2005)

Next spring wish list: different rims and grill, intercooler, shaving
those sidemarkers are already gone


_Modified by SC3.1Corrado at 9:30 AM 12-14-2005_


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (zarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zarman* »_


Is that 2 random vr6's sitting in the floor???


----------



## SLC Guido (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (SC3.1Corrado)*

ttt for new pics !!!


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Here's mine.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (Camp)*

the beast ...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edit - most of my pics on thevboard.com have magically dissapeared from my photo album







will re-upload soon ... 


_Modified by CorradoMan at 10:19 AM 12-2-2005_


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoMan)*

The latest shots....



























_Modified by blkg60 at 9:16 AM 12-5-2005_


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (blkg60)*

^now hurry up and transport that beast down to Charlotte


----------



## forcefedG60 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (blkg60)*


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_^now hurry up and transport that beast down to Charlotte









I know, i know


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (blkg60)*

I need more pics dude.


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (blkg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkg60* »_The latest shots....














































can't wait to see this car


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*



i need new pics


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

few random ones from oktoberfest in pittsburgh. not the greatest pics but a nice little show.


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (coRado)*

I just uploaded these from Waterfest today Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (RED K2)*

pic update new wheels and tires. looks 4wd cause of vr strut bearings. going back to g60 this week end to bring her back down


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (RED K2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED K2* »_I just uploaded these from Waterfest today Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


nice to see youre still alive jim. figures that you would try to sneak pictures of you gti in the corrado picture thread.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (coRado)*

TTT with a pic of my Rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (imprtsonly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imprtsonly* »_pic update new wheels and tires. looks 4wd cause of vr strut bearings. going back to g60 this week end to bring her back down












Dude those wheels look tight, have you driven it with em on? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (aslater)*


----------



## SLC Guido (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## SLC Guido (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (SLC Guido)*


----------



## SLC Guido (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (SLC Guido)*


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: (SLC Guido)*


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (corrado2z2)*

Not feelin the wide body flares on that one.... Love the color though


----------



## SLC Guido (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (CobRado)*

Widebody is a little extreme but it looks really good. I am feelin that front bumper cap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

love that color


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

I would think that with such a wide flare on that thing they could at least slam it to the ground. It looks like a show car so I don't see them needing the clearance for anything. And its got stretched tires so its not built to be a performance track car. Why not slam the mofo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

Just picked mine up...


































_Modified by Corrado Seeker at 10:28 AM 12-9-2005_


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

test fitted a different offset wheel on the corrado:








little too big for me







, they were for the mk3 anyway


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

They do look better on the MKIII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (CobRado)*


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


----------



## 92VFECORRADO (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

What size wheel and tire?


marcopolo said:


> QUOTE]


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_









how wide are them rears?


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_how wide are them rears?

only 8.5


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

some pix my boy took befor the snow came down


















































_Modified by vicfx69 at 3:32 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (vicfx69)*

^^^^^^
This car has come so far since I first saw it back in Jurzee.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking Good.


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (blkg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkg60* »_^^^^^^
This car has come so far since I first saw it back in Jurzee.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking Good.
 thanx man.. im doing a few things in the winter


----------



## chazg60 (Apr 3, 2005)

im liking the two tone on that 
dont normally go for it , but thats really nice


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*My 4 month old new baby*

Tough competition on this page, but here goes...
And yes, I do need to lower her, just waiting for warmer weather and looking for a set of coilovers. Here are a few before, and present shots...
































Before








And after hours and hours...
























Fav. Shot



































_Modified by NYCGTM at 12:09 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## turbo611 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_some pix my boy took befor the snow came down

















































_Modified by vicfx69 at 3:32 PM 12-11-2005_

I like that paint job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_some pix my boy took befor the snow came down

















































_Modified by vicfx69 at 3:32 PM 12-11-2005_

i agree very nice paint scheme. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

I just posted my pictures up too.. and then you had to post yours.. grr.. I like your colour scheme too


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_I just posted my pictures up too.. and then you had to post yours.. grr.. I like your colour scheme too

lol







thanx evrybody, and my bad mananetwork didnt want to take u r shin is all love bro...ur car is hot is hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vicfx69 at 5:24 AM 12-12-2005_


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_lol







thanx evrybody, and my bad mananetwork didnt want to take u r shin is all love bro...ur car is hot is hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vicfx69 at 5:24 AM 12-12-2005_

It's all good, i'm just jealous


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

ttt 
for more pics
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

how about some Xmas pics ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_









any more pics of that? its awesome


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_









i love this car so much


----------



## VW uber alles (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*



















_Modified by VW uber alles at 9:00 AM 12-27-2005_


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (VW uber alles)*

^^^very nice wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*

few new , dirty as usual


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_









Is this car wider in the back or am i just seeing things?? Anymore pics of it?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

rear has been widened


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: California Speedway (zanevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zanevr6* »_Heres Mine..

















This makes me want my old Silver C agian!


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Anymore pics of that widened C???


_Modified by zanevr6 at 1:40 PM 1-6-2006_


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (zanevr6)*

Heres some more pics of me C


----------



## veedublife (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (zanevr6)*

Heres mine:








Photo by tachycardia








Photo by tachycardia








Photo by ghostrado


----------



## Vee_dubbin_vr6 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey what are those wheels^^^^ love 'em


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

i think they are DTM


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Here is my brothers bone stock 1989 16v Corrado. 








BTW, Sciroccos rule.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_Here is my brothers bone stock 1989 16v Corrado. 








BTW, Sciroccos rule.









what kind of lip is that ?


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

looks like a mk3 euro lip 
they had 2 versions for mk3s over in europe


----------



## convinced(banned)dubber (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*

my '90


----------



## veedublife (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (Vee_dubbin_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee_dubbin_vr6* »_Hey what are those wheels^^^^ love 'em

DTM's, Thanks!


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_Here is my brothers bone stock 1989 16v Corrado. 








BTW, Sciroccos rule.









tornado or flash? i looove that color



_Modified by skaterhernandez4 at 5:23 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_some pix my boy took befor the snow came down


















































































































































































































_Modified by vicfx69 at 3:32 PM 12-11-2005_

STOP QUOTING WITH 40X REPEAT PICTURES!!! ONE IS OKAY BUT THIS IS OUTRAGEOUS!! CAPS LOCK! < YELLING!


_Modified by pueblorrado at 11:00 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_Here is my brothers bone stock 1989 16v Corrado. 









weird chin spoiler.


----------



## SLC Guido (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (snowbird)*

That's an MKII Golf "duckbill" spoiler. Notice the poor fitment? That is one clean Corrado though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (SLC Guido)*

no 90mm lip no care


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jacques.)*









Couple interior shots here


----------



## pitchblackcorrado (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (Jacques.)*









still needs some work







the bumber is not on just layed over can not decide if i want it 


_Modified by pitchblackcorrado at 1:59 PM 1-21-2006_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (pitchblackcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pitchblackcorrado* »_








still needs some work







the bumber is not on just layed over can not decide if i want it 

_Modified by pitchblackcorrado at 1:59 PM 1-21-2006_


God corrados are ugly


----------



## pitchblackcorrado (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (pitchblackcorrado)*


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (pitchblackcorrado)*

Jebus Robert wash that thing!!!!!


----------



## pitchblackcorrado (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (pitchblackcorrado)*


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (pitchblackcorrado)*

hey poopdick you can post more then one at a time...it makes life easy. come over we will flash your car and take some better ones


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

nice rear fender work


----------



## pitchblackcorrado (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (eurocabi)*

















does that make you happy russ OH sorry poop dick
















_Modified by pitchblackcorrado at 4:35 PM 1-21-2006_


_Modified by pitchblackcorrado at 4:37 PM 1-21-2006_


----------



## TheFASTEST (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (snowbird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowbird* »_
weird chin spoiler.










It is a golf chin spoiler....


----------



## carpoid (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (SLC Guido)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC Guido* »_That's an MKII Golf "duckbill" spoiler. Notice the poor fitment? That is one clean Corrado though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nope,
MkIII golf cl spoiler


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jacques.)*

Lo-Res phone pic.








V3 *PHOTO*


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Jacques.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacques.* »_









what happened to the passangers seat ?


----------



## Socrates75 (Jan 20, 2006)

1995 UK VR6, lowered on koni's, full S/S system, Superchipped, various other bits...








Gives my brothers Impreza Turbo serious grief!


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (SLC Guido)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC Guido* »_That's an MKII Golf "duckbill" spoiler. Notice the poor fitment? That is one clean Corrado though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

an mkii ?? sounds like you're saying 'Emm Kay Too'
it's acually a mk3 bill.. correct me if i'm wrong~
*EDIT : Found a pic.*










_Modified by Rockmonky at 3:39 PM 1-22-2006_


----------



## cocotaso218 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rockmonky)*

first time i post pics of my car


----------



## corradoofdoom (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (cocotaso218)*

<center>
















































</center>
RIP BLUE RADO







died 7/15/o5


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (cocotaso218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cocotaso218* »_first time i post pics of my car 

















whats good man finaly put the pix up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (corradoofdoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradoofdoom* »_










please please please post more pics of that paint job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_








what happened to the passangers seat ?

This seat was originally installed in my Porsche (drivers side). When racing with other sanctioning clubs, their rules state, "All cars will be equipped with a seat back brace..." "The portion that contacts the seat will be a minimum of 12 sq.in. The seat construction must be compatible with the seat back brace and not pose a hazard to the driver"








My current rollcage has the rearward restraints built in, so I won't have to cut up my new OMP per NASA rules.


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jacques.)*

-- Most recent two


----------



## 90VWg60 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jacques.)*










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









god damn i cant wait till the supercharger is rebuild


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Jacques.)*


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (MexiG60)*

New pic


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

This is my ride:








2.9 VR6 Euro Corrado


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

Those poor corrado's! What are people thinking?!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

ttt


----------



## Imperial88 (Jan 2, 2006)

*My Car*


----------



## SBD (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: My Car (Imperial88)*

Some pickys of my beloved , now Vortec-ed, VR6...

































I've finally posted some ride pics after trolling the tex for years...I guess I just didn't feel my C wasn't quite ready...It still isn't...Oh well.


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*

wasn't ready?














i wish my corrado looked that good.
here's mine
<center>








</center>
yeah thats right 2 different reds. i think yours is ready


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SBD* »_Some pickys of my beloved , now Vortec-ed, VR6...

I've finally posted some ride pics after trolling the tex for years...I guess I just didn't feel my C wasn't quite ready...It still isn't...Oh well.









Your car looks great. Good to see another local C, you should make it out to the next SoCal Corrado Group meeting. 
Raymond.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*

!!This is the street where the Terminator was filmed!! Where the T-100 smashed the patrol car into the wall.








Clean ride. You can never lose with a set of Abts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SBD (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: My Car (abt cup)*

Ahh...didnt take too long for someone to ID the location. Yah, I dig that tunnel, It's alot more built up and congested since the Governator wrecked his ride there..but it's very secluded and unused at night and a great place for pics. I was hoping to shoot for the Bladerunner tunnel (a few streets down and a little more obscure) but too much traffic. Thanks for the compliments...New shoes comin for the C soon!


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*

I knew there were more Corrados lurking around the LA area.


----------



## SPAl2KS (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*

@SBD
Your car is aweome and nice lacation for a photo-shot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








another of my corrado


----------



## redcorradoracer (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: My Car (Torsten)*

Here is one from a little while back. Some new things since this pic. I'll have to get more of the new updated look.


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*

SCCG for SBD??







Keep your eyes open for events this spring/summer. Truly bitchin' ride.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SBD* »_

































your car is SICK!!!!









Gotta love the location


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

i always hate asking stuff like this, but what bumper are we looking at here?


----------



## Azutidubster (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Jacques.)*

cheers


----------



## GraniteGorrilla (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Azutidubster)*

I posted these up in my own thread but I guess if were archiving...


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (GraniteGorrilla)*

the most recent, taken on tuesday (thanks, pete)


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jacques.)*

Low-Res V3 pic







Is this the Pasadena page?










_Modified by Jacques. at 1:43 PM 2-20-2006_


----------



## bravesirryan (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: My Car (monkrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkrocc* »_wasn't ready?














i wish my corrado looked that good.
here's mine i think yours is ready

Im feelin that point of view, poor college student here with a dented left fender convieniently left out of all my pictures








http://www.corrado-database.nl...=.jpg
I have a wishlist a mile long but its only been a week and the love affair has already started...


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

It´s a DIETRICH RS-Bumper!


----------



## save_alkaline (Oct 1, 2004)

some great looking rado's in this thread!
and i just picked mine up yesterday.


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (save_alkaline)*

my snowplow:


----------



## GraniteGorrilla (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (megustadubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megustadubs* »_my snowplow:









That is a nice picture.

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Corrado* »_Im sinking, oh no!


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Remus-Thirteen)*


----------



## Imperial88 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (nopistons)*

see if this works


----------



## Imperial88 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Imperial88)*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (save_alkaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *save_alkaline* »_some great looking rado's in this thread!
and i just picked mine up yesterday.


it's very nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Imperial88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imperial88* »_ see if this works













http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Rage (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (LBSOHK)*


----------



## Danilo Strunk (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (megustadubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megustadubs* »_the most recent, taken on tuesday (thanks, pete)









Thats is one the hottest pics ever taken of a Corrado...


----------



## Danilo Strunk (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Danilo Strunk)*

And just in case I havent posted yet...
Mine
























Girlfriend (car getting parted right now, new shell is on the way)


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Danilo Strunk)*

that's a helluva drop


----------



## GraniteGorrilla (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Corrado Seeker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_that's a helluva drop

Indeed.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (GraniteGorrilla)*

my buddy Johns vr-t....rolling shor from sunny fla








and when we test fitted the 1-9's
















he went back to the 18's after that but we just threw them on for curiousity sake


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Danilo Strunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danilo Strunk* »_And just in case I havent posted yet...
Mine
























Girlfriend (car getting parted right now, new shell is on the way)


























both car are very nice..good job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (vicfx69)*

Oh yes!!!!!!!! The polished "Santa Monica´s" look great!!!!
i´m going to polish my Audi TT rims too in the next weeks...

























_Modified by Torsten at 8:18 AM 2-18-2006_


_Modified by Torsten at 8:23 AM 2-18-2006_


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Torsten)*









I suck at taking pictures.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_my buddy Johns vr-t....rolling shor from sunny fla









Got a picture with the 18s and not rolling?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (KrazeeKorrado13)*

sure
bilstein and h&r drop
bbs rc's


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (VR SEX)*

got damn that thing is sexy as hell


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

Rims are one inch large for my taste but still a beautiful car.


----------



## CORRADOstyleG60 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

These are the first pictures of my rado on the tex, sorry its so dirty, then again its winter time in Colorado. Clean Pictures to follow soon


----------



## Jacques. (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Jacques.)*

Here is it --


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_sure
bilstein and h&r drop
bbs rc's











Any issues with rubbing ?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Mr King)*

not that i'm aware of


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (VR SEX)*

time to whore out my dad's 93 SLC


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (g60wcorrado)*

way


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

your dad's car is my car's twin but slightly taller....


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

here's mine
















Sorry its dirty no time to clean it, its too cold.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

this has got to be one of the longest running threads ever, since 2003!!!


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Tifun)*

But you got to admit it has good material







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

yes, yes it does....I remember this thread when it first started, back before I was a member..... hahahaha.....


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_time to whore out my dad's 93 SLC

















What color are those....????


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_my buddy Johns vr-t....rolling shor from sunny fla











Wow reminds me of my car a little over 2 years ago








I miss it that way


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Boostedcorrados)*

Just found this on my PC, showing off my HID's


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)




----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_Wow reminds me of my car a little over 2 years ago








I miss it that way










I was there when you took that picture I think... That was the night I met you.


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (blueG60rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueG60rado* »_








I suck at taking pictures.

More pics of this beaut! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Torsten)*

those two green Corrados are two different colors....


----------



## g60beerburner (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Corrado Seeker)*

Well, here is an old pic of my money pit. It has had lot of work since then, but I don't have any recent pics.


----------



## redcorradoracer (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (g60beerburner)*


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_What color are those....????

the one on the left is the same color as your Corrado and mine....which is Gruenperleffekt (Classic Green Pearl Effect Paint C6U) Our green is the darkest green used on Corrados.
the one on the right is a G60 and has the first green paint that was used on Corrados, namely: Green Pearl Effect Paint C6V
Dragon Green first was used in 1994 and is also a lighter shade of green compared to the paint on our Corrados.
The confusion in Germany is that both the earlier paint on the G60s and the later paint (C6U) are both referred to as “Gruenperleffekt”


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Willow Springs Int'l Raceway (Corradorennenprofi)*

thanks for posting that up, i couldnt get into the site that had that info.


----------



## chopper101 (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

old pic, I broke the cam at the last gig


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (chopper101)*

hear she is


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (ForsFedRado)*








@ the wing


----------



## G60NUT (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (LBSOHK)*

ooh excuse to hore
fresh shaved bumpers and new tag:


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (G60NUT)*

whore away , looks good


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (LBSOHK)*









A recently taken photo of my car.


----------



## Rockmonky (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Lurch Legs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lurch Legs* »_








A recently taken photo of my car.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif who took that?


----------



## RedRaddoG60 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Rockmonky)*


----------



## odg2309 (Mar 3, 2006)

This is mine on the Tow Truck going to get a 2003 1.8T engine swap.


----------



## 2.8LITERHONDABEATER (Sep 13, 2005)

*my silver slc*


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

classic. less is more


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_classic. less is more

The philosophy I believe in also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Rockmonky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rockmonky* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif who took that?

Here is the original.








Jamie is his name.


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Lurch Legs)*

you disable your dummy lights mike?


----------



## TornadoPinkGLi (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (RedG6)*


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_you disable your dummy lights mike?

Side markers or headlights? Regardless, they were just off.


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Lurch Legs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lurch Legs* »_








A recently taken photo of my car.

Would of been nice if you refrenced my name for this pictures 








I didn't take the picture, but I sampled it from above and made it into this one.


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (mananetwork)*

Sorry, my bad man. I deleted my post from my watched topics and I forgot your name. Acute laziness syndrom prevented me from searching it out.


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: my silver slc (2.8LITERHONDABEATER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8LITERHONDABEATER* »_


























very clean... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: my silver slc (vicfx69)*

My two Corrados.


----------



## R4dOkID (May 24, 2005)

Heres my old VR


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (R4dOkID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R4dOkID* »_









[/img]

VERY NICE!!!!!!!! 
Great color combination!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Lurch Legs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lurch Legs* »_
Side markers or headlights? Regardless, they were just off.

Headlights, how do you turn the fogs on without having the rest of the running lights on?


----------



## rewind41 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts...*

im a new to the corrado world
but her she is....


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_Headlights, how do you turn the fogs on without having the rest of the running lights on? 

I just have the fogs lights going and I click the headlight switch into the 2nd position, not all the way on.


----------



## save_alkaline (Oct 1, 2004)

some pics to a show in lousiville and some pics at the show, and one of my city lights.
my new wheels will be here this week or next.

































a hint of things to come:


----------



## cshevlin (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (save_alkaline)*

SOME PICTS OF MY NEW RADO...


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: ()*


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

which headlights are those? Looks Nice


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*









just In.Pro headlights.... 


_Modified by Torsten at 1:14 AM 3-18-2006_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_classic. less is more


+1. It's the only way to go.


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Mr King)*


----------



## corradon (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*









My best picture







" BORDER="0">


----------



## corradon (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corradon)*


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corradon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradon* »_









Screw you man...screw you







. When I am jealous, I am hateful. I have about 3X that many miles on my SECOND odometer which was brand new in 2000.


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corradon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradon* »_









I want a 93 cluster....





























I know who has one but he wont give it up....


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (aslater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aslater* »_I want a 93 cluster....





























I know who has one but he wont give it up....

















LOL..
We still need to get clustered..


----------



## TheMessenger (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (G60Scuzz)*

Maybe I'll swap my Digifiz into the Corrado


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*new pic*


----------



## German Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (save_alkaline)*

I've been looking for a grill like the one below, anyone have any idea where to find something like it?


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (German Juggernaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Juggernaut* »_I've been looking for a grill like the one below, anyone have any idea where to find something like it?


tmtuning.com I think
edit: just checked, they don't have it


_Modified by Jerahammey at 10:23 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Jerahammey)*

b
u
m
p


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: new pic (vicfx69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicfx69* »_








 i cant get enough french specs, im gonna get me a pair next winter me thinks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








EDIT: page 47 owned like a fat kid getting caught stealing in a candy shoppe!




_Modified by hotrados at 2:46 PM 4-2-2006_


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: new pic (hotrados)*

same here ive been thinking of getting regular e codes for french spec
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont matter
before i was thinking of getting the inpro but i changed my mind


----------



## G60NUT (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: new pic (MexiG60)*

some new pics hit me with an IM and I can e-mail high res


----------



## veeDuB_Rado (Jun 10, 2005)

My Corrado
























_Modified by veeDuB_Rado at 6:34 PM 4-4-2006_


_Modified by veeDuB_Rado at 6:34 PM 4-4-2006_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (veeDuB_Rado)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (veeDuB_Rado)*

veedub_rado, that is sick man. Daily driven that low? Do you rub at all, or in hard turns?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

this junk looks plain mean!!


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Sick,more pics please


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

iirc his sn on vortex is rage144


----------



## veeDuB_Rado (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Lurch Legs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lurch Legs* »_veedub_rado, that is sick man. Daily driven that low? Do you rub at all, or in hard turns?

Daily driven like that, don't get no rub atall!
Well, except the front spoiler on the road a few times


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_this junk looks plain mean!!









A lot more pictures please...Going to be my inspiration for a G60


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

bump for specs and pics of the badass red rado seen above.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (blueG60rado)*

All I know from a long while back is that it has a VRT under the hood, and it's low, and fast. haha


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SBD* »_Some pickys of my beloved , now Vortec-ed, VR6...








I've finally posted some ride pics after trolling the tex for years...I guess I just didn't feel my C wasn't quite ready...It still isn't...Oh well.









where did you get those pretty blue lights?


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: My Car (VWkid2112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWkid2112* »_
where did you get those pretty blue lights?

*HID's*


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

how much?


----------



## Azutidubster (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (VWkid2112)*


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_this junk looks plain mean!!









i LOVE that car...what intercooler is that that's one of the only ones i've seen fit the stock front bumper with the lip still attached which is what i want one day lol


----------



## Danilo Strunk (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

Never a fan of red, but I start liking that color more and more...


----------



## _Donk_ (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (Danilo Strunk)*

This one is probably my favorite, but it's getting to be pretty old:








Here's one that I took earlier today. It needs a bath badly, but it hasn't had a pic since it got the e-codes, tinted sides and tails, and glass moonroof. There's a rear wiper delete in there that you can't really see, as well. I can't wait to polish and wax it again. And the wheels need some serious cleaning.


----------



## rota (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (_Donk_)*











_Modified by rota at 3:49 PM 4-8-2006_


----------



## g60renshaw (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (rota)*

Some pics I took today


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (g60renshaw)*

Nice, I remember the PVW feature when your car had actually had a G60.


----------



## g60renshaw (Apr 1, 2004)

Cheers. That was 2004. Not a G60 any more


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (g60renshaw)*

















it was beautiful out, so i figured what the hell.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (blueG60rado)*

^ i love that shade of blue..which paint code is it?


----------



## blueG60rado (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Audi Santorin 
I cant remember the code.


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm waiting for my adapters to arrive by the end of the week!! I'll post pictures then


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful corrado g60renshaw


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: new pic (hotrados)*

we get bored sometimes.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: new pic (tkic)*


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

heres an engine shot dirty as hell though.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: new pic (lucmb94)*

Looks good luc now just kill the wheel gap and paint it


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (MR.ROCCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MR.ROCCO* »_heres an engine shot dirty as hell though.









nice! i am running some ic piping the exact same way! have you had any problems with it?


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: new pic (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_Looks good luc now just kill the wheel gap and paint it









kehehe i measured it and i think some 20mm spacers up front would be perfect.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: new pic (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_kehehe i measured it and i think some 20mm spacers up front would be perfect.

Screw that get lips


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: new pic (Boostedcorrados)*

i wonder if i could... are yours rim specific?


----------



## SBD (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: My Car (VWkid2112)*

Yup, HID's. It's the Catz retrofit kit from back before they got banned. HID + Euro headlights = night time lovelyness!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: My Car (SBD)*


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: My Car (marcopolo)*









on Ed's Red G60:
put fresh KK charger back in, painted brakes, gutted cat, fixed exhaust leak


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: My Car (g60wcorrado)*

Heres a new shot of mine from our most recent GTG, for those of yall who dont frequent the Tri-state forums. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Finally can post with some confidence.


----------



## SAmmy TANge (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: My Car (CTCORRADOKID)*









Gtz,
SATAN


----------



## corrado2z2 (May 7, 2001)

*Re: My Car (SAmmy TANge)*

Holy crap that's black! Very nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SolidGold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: My Car (corrado2z2)*

Here's mine


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: My Car (SAmmy TANge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAmmy TANge* »_








Gtz,
SATAN

HOLY CRAP








That is gorgeous I want it now, that is some inspiration.


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: My Car (SAmmy TANge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAmmy TANge* »_








Gtz,
SATAN

Nice! You have a hidden tip or side exit exhaust? Also, did you shave the third brake light? I'm liking the smooth rear end.


----------



## SAmmy TANge (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: My Car (Jerahammey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerahammey* »_
Nice! You have a hidden tip or side exit exhaust? Also, did you shave the third brake light? I'm liking the smooth rear end.

The exhaust is a single TDI pipe.
Here in Belgium this is an OEM rear end (we don't have a third brake light







)
And thanks for the comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAmmy TANge (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: My Car (SAmmy TANge)*

Here a pic of my interior...


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: My Car (SAmmy TANge)*

The car looks absolutely beautiful!
Great job SAmmy!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAmmy TANge (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: My Car (C0RRAD01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C0RRAD01* »_The car looks absolutely beautiful!
Great job SAmmy!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWkid2112 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: My Car (SAmmy TANge)*


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: My Car (VWkid2112)*

Very unorthodox headlights, look really sharp on there though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: My Car (VWkid2112)*

ttt for new pics
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: My Car (SAmmy TANge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAmmy TANge* »_








Gtz,
SATAN

Tasty. Does that badge say "SATAN"?. lol.


----------



## SAmmy TANge (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: My Car (Compass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Compass* »_
Tasty. Does that badge say "SATAN"?. lol.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif daily driver from the beast


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: My Car (SAmmy TANge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAmmy TANge* »_








Gtz,
SATAN

very nice car..i love the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (g60renshaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60renshaw* »_Some pics I took today

























this car is one of my fav corrados of all time..i love the tt dash and the seats ..and to top it off he drive the car every day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bopperVR6 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: My Car (g60wcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60wcorrado* »_










nice driveway


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*1994 VR*

Almost Done. Needs wet sanding and some misc. stuff.
http://i75.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: 1994 VR (1sickrado)*

Here are some pics


----------



## cjsmoney (Feb 26, 2006)

god....there are some nice cars on here...


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (cjsmoney)*

Mr King goes from leather to.........................Recaros.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Congrats on a sweet looking car................ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Passsssat)*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Torsten)*

who is this? looks nice...


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_who is this? looks nice...









Yeah, and what wheels? They look kinda like Borbet Type R's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jerahammey)*

^ i actually wanna say that its the guy that was putting Artec Edition S2 wheels on his car...but cant tell


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Torsten)*

new pix. my boy rui took (BORAVRSIK) on the vortex




























_Modified by vicfx69 at 9:15 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## benworld (Jul 6, 2004)

here we are, my corrado :
Full stock exept the grill (i have th original in my house, but i'm waiting the silver badge








































Just to say, my seat are Electrical Recaro (not leather one) (I think they are very rare










_Modified by benworld at 3:17 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 1994 VR (1sickrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sickrado* »_Here are some pics 


















do u have any front shots of this car i like it


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re:*

Here's mine: 100% stock for now...


----------



## benworld (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (WannaCorrado)*

no it not 100% stock, you don't have the VR6/G60/16S front badge








LOOL
sorry


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Re: (benworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benworld* »_no it not 100% stock, you don't have the VR6/G60/16S front badge








LOOL
sorry









I have one!! (it's broken in half, in the glove box) where can I get a stock-red replacement VR6 badge??


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Re: (WannaCorrado)*


----------



## stefl1 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (benworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benworld* »_here we are, my corrado :
Full stock exept the grill (i have th original in my house, but i'm waiting the silver badge








































Just to say, my seat are Electrical Recaro (not leather one) (I think they are very rare









_Modified by benworld at 3:17 PM 5-5-2006_

nice raddo Ben








and thanks for the CCF


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: 1994 VR (MexiG60)*

Here is a front shot. I need to take off the DDI bumper and smppth/fill the indentation in the front. Work in progress.


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 1994 VR (1sickrado)*

i know this is not the best pic ever but i took a day before the yarrow sport show here in providence rhode island
i clean it and it was shiny 
now what i need is to have the body work done and get my body kit installed


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: 1994 VR (MexiG60)*

*Drove it to work today and took some more pics. Awaiting some parts from the dealership as well as the wet sanding and buffing and it should be done.......for now......then its back to work on the G60 turbo* 

























_Modified by 1sickrado at 3:39 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

keepin it up for swell cars


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

lates pic


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*

Wie sieht es aus in Deutschland mit Corrados? Gibt es noch viele die mit dem wagen noch rum fahren oder sieht man sie sehr selten? 
Ich glaube man kann mehr teile finden in Deutschland als in den USA.


----------



## SC3.1Corrado (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_who is this? looks nice...









The guys name is Trav, greengawker on vortex. He and I live in the same town and participate in some meets through vwdov, that was on our cruise to the Gold River area. He's got a pretty sweet car there, hope he doesn't mind me putting up some more pictures...


----------



## RoninSLC (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (SC3.1Corrado)*


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (RoninSLC)*

here's one from the other day at the bonneville salt flats...


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Germanpower SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Germanpower SLC* »_Wie sieht es aus in Deutschland mit Corrados? Gibt es noch viele die mit dem wagen noch rum fahren oder sieht man sie sehr selten? 
Ich glaube man kann mehr teile finden in Deutschland als in den USA.

jetzt im frühjahr und sommer fahren wieder mehr. in meiner gegend sind es schon fast 10!! Ersatzteile bekommt man noch recht gut, ich weiß bei euch ist das der horror, richtig? 
now at springtime / summer they all take their corrado out! In my area there are 10 more Corrados. oem parts you can still get quite well, but its probably horrible over there, right?


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*

Ja es ist schon schlimm. Ich hatte einen gruenen Corrado VR6 gehabt. War ein totaler dep und hab'n verkauft. Fahre zur Zeit einen MKV. Gefaellt mir aber ist trotzdem keinen Corrado. Werde mir bald wieder einen zulegen. Die auswahl ist aber nicht so gut. Werden immer weniger.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Germanpower SLC)*

mkv GTI? Very nice from Deutschland!







Hatte zwischendurch auch einen mkiv GTI exclusive, ich wollte aber unbedingt wieder einen Corrado! and still in love with my Corrado VR6!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SC3.1Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC3.1Corrado* »_
The guys name is Trav, greengawker on vortex. He and I live in the same town and participate in some meets through vwdov, that was on our cruise to the Gold River area. He's got a pretty sweet car there, hope he doesn't mind me putting up some more pictures...


do you know the offsets of those wheels? stance looks pretty perfect


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*




























_Modified by pueblorrado at 1:05 PM 5-17-2006_


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (pueblorrado)*

here are some pics of my friend US G60 in Spain, after dialing in the new coilovers and painting he wheels
















lets see what you think


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Corrado9A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado9A* »_
lets see what you think









hate the headlights , turns and fogs... otherwise - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (megustadubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megustadubs* »_here's one from the other day at the bonneville salt flats...









anyhigher res pics of this?!?! very cool!


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (purple_rado)*

i emailed it to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (megustadubs)*

me too please, your corrado is perfect


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

+1, id love to have one of those high res pics
beautiful car


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_+1, id love to have one of those high res pics
beautiful car

PLEASE me too !!!!!! thanks in advance


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_PLEASE me too !!!!!! thanks in advance









X10000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

I just signed up on vortex right now so i could ask you to e-mail me that picture in high res as well. If that's not a good wallpaper shot i don't know what is


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (cata)*

i've sent it to a few of you already. for those who haven't recieved it yet, or anyone else who wants it, please im me your email address so that i can send it to you. thanks for the props!


----------



## Qball (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Out of its 4 year hibernation. "No daddy, MY CAR!!!" 








Getting a much deservd bath
























It's now at the shop (Mobile one in Glenview, IL) getting everything ironed out. Will be back on the road very very soon. It's funny, after driving this jalopy for the first time in over 4 years, I forgot how flippin small these cars are.


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Here's one of two. Two is in the garage waiting for a rad support change and some other cosmetics...


























_Modified by xnology at 12:58 PM 5-25-2006_


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (SC3.1Corrado)*








































[/QUOTE]
Car loosk Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (doublezero)*




















_Modified by kenny_blankenship at 10:43 AM 5-28-2006_


----------



## stiWRXtypeR (Jun 24, 2005)

my pretty 
















http://****************.com/smile/star.gif page 50 owned http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


_Modified by stiWRXtypeR at 1:44 PM 5-28-2006_


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

I've been thinking of tinting the top half of my tails too. How do you like yours? My car is the exact same color


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

boooooorinnngggggggg










_Modified by performancevdub at 2:05 AM 5-29-2006_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_boooooorinnngggggggg









_Modified by performancevdub at 2:05 AM 5-29-2006_

i just have to say i love those wheels on your car..and i dont care what anyone says..those 15s look nice..just space em out a lil bit.


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_boooooorinnngggggggg









_Modified by performancevdub at 2:05 AM 5-29-2006_

damn this is car looks good i like the wheels
but i agree just space them out a little bit but its amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

cars been spaced out since that pic


----------



## top222 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*


























ITS FOR SALE!!!


----------



## stiWRXtypeR (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

i bought my car with the tails tinted, they spray painted it and its basically not see through or anything







, it looks good but im sanding them down and doing it with the right paint, then il like it


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_boooooorinnngggggggg









_Modified by performancevdub at 2:05 AM 5-29-2006_

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmnnn very sick


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

Finally got my 15x7 195/45/15's on
Yes it's a VR


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_Finally got my 15x7 195/45/15's on
Yes it's a VR









this car looks bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

ya it's a very love/hate type of wheel


----------



## yuyu (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (stiWRXtypeR)*









BBS 17.. Patec Hole Shot .. Magnaflow dual tips.. Badgeless Grill


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_Finally got my 15x7 195/45/15's on
Yes it's a VR









Sweet Looking Car Dude More PIcs


----------



## Hardcase86 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

Cruisin down the beach








Then speeding up just a little...


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

I liked the buggatis better. Your car looks llike a rotary phone now.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (1sickrado)*

i am whoring these out lately, and since i haven't posted in this particular thread.................


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Looks good!
new sprayed? What color is this?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*

thanks, but actually it needs a respray in the WORST way. these pics are just at the right angle.







but the color is LC6U, Classic Green Pearl, and it will be resprayed this summer. if you look in this pic, you can see the stone chips...it's pretty bad. that's why i will whore out the other shots, they look great!!!!


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

same on my car! 








mine is lc6v, the colors are very similar and I can see almost no difference between these two colors...


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (1sickrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sickrado* »_I liked the buggatis better. Your car looks llike a rotary phone now.









lol


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

so sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_










(minus the vents) ...mmmmmmmmmHHHMMMMM


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_









MORE OF THIS !!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_MORE OF THIS !!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yessir!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Work in progress... It will be going lower once I get the 195's on.


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
yessir!

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (vicfx69)*

Ok its offcail im buying a Corrado i think i just fell in love after looking at all these pics i think i creamed myself a few 100xs looking at these pics...







for all


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

be careful what you wish for......lol
Just do your research on what to look for on buying one. It's a love hate relationship some days but every FORMER C owner I've talked to deeply regrets selling.......so HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!


----------



## Azutidubster (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

shawing


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Azutidubster)*

ttt


----------



## JBOB666 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

My car makes me so happy on a daily basis, I can't imagine life without it. And I've only done cosmetic mods. If I'd actually spent the money to make it fast, it'd be that much more satisfying.


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

[edit]: whoa, the black car looks good.


----------



## slc92corrado (Aug 11, 2004)

JBOB.... God damn that is one sexy beast!! pretty much what my future plans with my corrado look like in my head. Those wheels are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!
Page 51 Pwnage


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_









what size rims?


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (JBOB666)*

God that ***** is sooooo sick wow I love it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (MidnightG60)*

she runs again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoMan)*

20V turbo with sds..... i love it.











































_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 4:10 PM 6-18-2006_


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

^^^^ SO HOT


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

and there goes my spotlight, thanks crazycorradovr6








your C is too savage.


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMan)*

heres mine.
just need to find the right wheels, im not too into the momo's from the previous owner, but its coming along slowly!

































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60beerburner (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (ericmasters)*

Here is a dirty pic of mine!


----------



## JBOB666 (May 19, 2006)

Some new pics taken yesterday at GTI International


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (JBOB666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBOB666* »_Some new pics taken yesterday at GTI International



















HOLY CRAP
that thing is sickkkkkkkk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-lifer (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (ericmasters)*

best rolling pic i have


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (JBOB666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBOB666* »_

















wow...<3


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (Urieal)*

pg. 51 is pretty much owned by white G60's


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (slc92corrado)*

Some auto-X pics from yesterday.
















































And just a couple of under hood shots:


















_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 2:32 AM 6-20-2006_


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

heres mine.








needs some work. had a burnt piston(thank you po), i'm converting to five lug with slc parts, and needs a paint job


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

keepin it up!


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (JBOB666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBOB666* »_










THAT IS SO VORTEX UNACCEPTABLE!!! WHAT ARE YOU THINKING!?!?!?! I OMG LOVE IT THOUGH!!!!


----------



## SC3.1Corrado (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (JBOB666)*



JBOB666 said:


> Some new pics taken yesterday at GTI International
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 92VFECORRADO (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (SC3.1Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SC3.1Corrado* »_


JBOB666 said:


> Some new pics taken yesterday at GTI International
> 
> 
> 
> ...






JBOB666 said:


> LOoks like the stock bumper but shaved with a Cupra or COrsa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (92VFECORRADO)*


one more ..


----------



## JBOB666 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (92VFECORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92VFECORRADO* »_
LOoks like the stock bumper but shaved with a Cupra or COrsa







(so europe car) front lip.

It is a stock UK bumper that has had the No plate and light recesses plastic welded smooth. The front splitter is from a UK Seat Ibiza








This is what it looked like when I bought it


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (JBOB666)*

latest pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit:threw a quick website together with spec/vids etc too clickety click

































































_Modified by RILEY UK at 4:13 PM 6-27-2006_


_Modified by RILEY UK at 4:15 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (RILEY UK)*

new wheels now:
















16x7 RX's, ET35


----------



## VDubbinMK2GTI (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: (g60wcorrado)*

looking good chris....you need a slam. HINT HINT buy my susp! haha


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (VDubbinMK2GTI)*

















A little lower and different tires then the last post...
It's getting there. Still needs some exterior TLC.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

damn that is amazing- I want a silver one


----------



## slc92corrado (Aug 11, 2004)

ya that silver one is HaWt as hell... the drop and wheels make that car A++. so simple yet so sweet.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (slc92corrado)*









all stock for now... just cleaned it up and got it back on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_
















A little lower and different tires then the last post...
It's getting there. Still needs some exterior TLC.


DAMN!!!!! i want a silver one !!!!!


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Torsten)*

Thanks guys she's comming along. I've about let her go a couple times along the way.... It just takes quite a bit of time and money to bring them back to a true daily driver status. I'm all








now though.


----------



## oneaudivw (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (kris16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kris16v* »_







































 
I Just Had To Bring This Car Back Out To The Public!!!!!! It Was Way Too Deep To Just Let It Sit In The Middle Of This Thread... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Why Can't Every Car Be This CLEAN??? All I Can Think About Is "Pure SEX"


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (oneaudivw)*

that thing is top notch. errybody in da club get poke.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Oh sexy!!! gotta be one of the baddest along with the army green rado, there style is just awesome


----------



## bigbadheels (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (zarman)*

What headlights? They look sick!


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (bigbadheels)*

On the yellow one? They are OEM Ecode headlights.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jerahammey)*

yep, oem e codes with audi hid's. i bought them from a friend about a year or so ago.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Oh sexy!!! gotta be one of the baddest along with the army green rado, there style is just awesome



thanks toffee.... but i think you have forgotten about one other dope rado. umm yours!! your car gave me some ideas for mine. 
me and jim (camo gren rado) do have the same style. we both love buying new wheels every two weeks. we both love 4cyl turbo's. and we both love black wheels. now jim has been around the dub scene way longer than i have, so i cant say his car wasnt any inspiration. because it def was. when he first took me for a ride in his 20v, i was like... "damn"!!! from a little 4cyl... that car effing moved!! he has been a huge help with my car also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (JBOB666)*









What headlights are those? They Look very good on your car.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

^^ That car looks frickin EVIL.


----------



## JBOB666 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_








What headlights are those? They Look very good on your car.

Cheers guys








They are In-Pro Angel eye's that I stripped down and painted














I left them to dry in the kitchen and my G/F wasn’t happy lol
They were brand new/straight out of the box when i painted them


----------



## gusto (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: (JBOB666)*


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (JBOB666)*

Damn. For some reason I never thought to do that even though I did it to my MKIV headlights. Looks great. I really don't like the angel in pro ones BEFORE they're painted.
Got any pics with them on??


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

They should come like that, painted.
If so I would have jumped on them instead of getting ecodes.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (JBOB666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBOB666* »_
Cheers guys








They are In-Pro Angel eye's that I stripped down and painted














I left them to dry in the kitchen and my G/F wasn’t happy lol
They were brand new/straight out of the box when i painted them









You got some balls or alot of $$


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (gusto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gusto* »_




































































that's VERY nice!
Lots and lots of subtle detail!
Is that a US lip I see down there?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (gusto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gusto* »_










one more question: what color is this ?? fresh resprayed ??


----------



## gusto (Dec 15, 2003)

dragon green and it was painted in 2002/3.
40mm chin spoiler!


----------



## TRANX (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigbadheels)*

In the works....


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

taken at a GTG:


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (gusto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gusto* »_

















Am i going crazy or are your windshield wipers backwards? is that a euro thing?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (TRANX)*

















be in good company


----------



## gusto (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: (vwpunk)*

My wipers are backwards because it is right hand drive!!


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (gusto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gusto* »_


















love the wheels. hott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_










This is the second Euro car I see with US parts (front bumper in this case, Euros have no sidemarkers... 40mm lip on the UK Corrado) on this page alone! Is this some sort of emerging trend?
Or is this an SLC?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (cheebs)*

actually its an euro 2.9 vr6. i just mounted the us sidemarkers to the euro bumper. We over here in europe like to add some us specs to our cars. its a lil bit strange, we mod our cars with us-specs and americans mod them with euro stuff


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_actually its an euro 2.9 vr6. i just mounted the us sidemarkers to the euro bumper. We over here in europe like to add some us specs to our cars. its a lil bit strange, we mod our cars with us-specs and americans mod them with euro stuff

That seems funny to me. I justify myself here by saying "it's a European car, it should have the european parts"
I think that's why I most people here in the states do it. What is the reason for putting U.S. parts on a Corrado in Europe???
I'm just curious.....


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_
That seems funny to me. I justify myself here by saying "it's a European car, it should have the european parts"
I think that's why I most people here in the states do it. What is the reason for putting U.S. parts on a Corrado in Europe???
I'm just curious.....









Hey don't discourage them. We need some customers to buy our auto seatbelts, US DOT headlights and knee bars!
Paul


----------



## PERRY92SLC (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (a_riot)*










Sheeeee's baaaaaack!


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (PERRY92SLC)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_boooooorinnngggggggg









_Modified by performancevdub at 2:05 AM 5-29-2006_

Cant Say much but Dam Sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (badcvboot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badcvboot* »_









one of my favorite vw wheels ever. car looks really good. wish they had old styled wheels in 5 bolt








here's a pic of mine from an arthritis foundation show this weekend. the car's in stock mode as i search for the right wheel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and yes the valence scraped like an ass pulling into the grass on the diamond plate ramp 










_Modified by purple_rado at 12:54 AM 7-10-2006_


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

same reason you US guys put euro parts on your cars











_Modified by Torsten at 2:03 AM 7-10-2006_


----------



## krode (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re:*









ill put more soon








small pic


----------



## thickstout (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (krode)*

Here's a couple pics of mine
















I have her up for sale. Damn, puts a tear in my eye just thinking about it...



_Modified by thickstout at 12:20 AM 7-11-2006_


----------



## blowncorradog60 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (GTIUPVR6)*

OMG!!!!! WHERE DID YOU GET THE FRONT BUMPER FROM LIP OR WHATEVER???????
I want one


----------



## vwtrance (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_be careful what you wish for......lol
Just do your research on what to look for on buying one. It's a love hate relationship some days but *every FORMER C owner I've talked to deeply regrets selling*.......so HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!









How true is that! I've been lurking here a lot lately, and my Corrado has been gone for three years already!!


----------



## Rylan570 (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's my 93 SLC


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (purple_rado)*

How much of a drop on this car?


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's mine with the new shoes


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

_owned_










_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 9:42 PM 7-13-2006_


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado Seeker* »_How much of a drop on this car?









its not too low b/c it's my daily driver, but its low enough to be annoying at times. theres plenty of thread left to go down, but i can barely get around at this height. i have just enough room to get one finger angled in between the top of the tire and bottom of the fender well. the grass does a nice job of exhagerating the ride height









here's a better representation


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

Either way, glad to see your reppin' the Speedlines....


----------



## vicfx69 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Some new pix my friend (BORAVRSIK) took. 



































_Modified by vicfx69 at 4:00 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

^^^^^looking nice as always, Danny.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_what size rims?

16x7 et35 RS4 replicas.
205/45/16 tires.

_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Some auto-X pics from yesterday.And just a couple of under hood shots:

















very nice. how does the Kinetic turbo behave on the autocross?


_Modified by KrazeeKorrado13 at 11:39 AM 7-15-2006_


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

bump this
my vr








my buddy's lysholm








his sister's g60


----------



## Azutidubster (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (gusto)*

what kind of wheels are those?
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (Azutidubster)*

Porsche made a set of these and I believe RH made a set.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
very nice. how does the Kinetic turbo behave on the autocross?

_Modified by KrazeeKorrado13 at 11:39 AM 7-15-2006_

It actualy behaves quite well. Little bit of lag until about 3k, but i'm never below 3k during an auto-x. I need much stiffer suspension (coming within about a month finally) and slicks. 205-50-15 Azenis aren't cutting it in StreetMod.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

just took this pic a few minutes ago:










_Modified by WannaCorrado at 12:17 AM 7-18-2006_


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Konky)*

Some pics of my girlfriend's G60.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_just took this pic a few minutes ago:









_Modified by WannaCorrado at 12:17 AM 7-18-2006_


Woo for stock suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats what my car looks like but 16 year old sun burnt red


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


----------



## Qball (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*









































































Just got her back on the road last month and have had over 600 problem free miles. She's my daily driver so we'll see how it goes. 

_Modified by Qball at 9:36 PM 7-24-2006_


_Modified by Qball at 9:47 PM 7-24-2006_


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*











_Modified by mananetwork at 3:06 AM 7-24-2006_


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_









_Modified by mananetwork at 3:06 AM 7-24-2006_

now that's bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (purple_rado)*

One more image from the side


----------



## Danilo Strunk (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

GF trying to catch me on film flying by through a local tunnel...


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_









whoa ! that's the hotness ... are those 15 or 16 ? and how wide .. ?


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMan* »_whoa ! that's the hotness ... are those 15 or 16 ? and how wide .. ?

15x7 ..


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_Some pics of my girlfriend's G60.










your girl has good taste in wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Boostedcorrados)*

with the new rubber


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (Boostedcorrados)*

hey russ...you prolly mentioned it in old threads but what suspension is that one running? i got h&r regs like huberts old ride so hoping they go low enough


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

Some one wants it up the A$$ (LEFT)


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (corrado_sean2)*

the green one has pss's on it now and the purple/red has weitecs. i think my car is lower in the rer then hubert bt im not sure....my spoiler looks about the same....BTW my coils are all the way down and his werent.You will be fine with that set up man...watch your pan


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoSLCVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoSLCVR6* »_Some one wants it up the A$$ (LEFT)









oh no, not _them_ again...


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoSLCVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoSLCVR6* »_Some one wants it up the A$$ (LEFT)









I heard everytime someone posts that pic, Jesus comes down and punches them in the face.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## Stealth42o (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoSLCVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoSLCVR6* »_Some one wants it up the A$$ (LEFT)









Jesus christ, like a bad case of hemroids..... these pics keep poping up.


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (megustadubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megustadubs* »_
oh no, not _them_ again...

lol @ those pics. have to be from like three years ago, right?


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (Compass)*

A few shots







: 








High Res 








High Res 








High Res 








High Res 








High Res 
and a little teaser


----------



## Qball (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: want your rado picts (megustadubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megustadubs* »_oh no, not _them_ again...

_Quote, originally posted by *Compass* »_lol @ those pics. have to be from like three years ago, right?

They have to be of age by *now*


----------



## Stealth42o (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (Qball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qball* »_They have to be of age by *now*









LOL


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (093slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *093slc* »_A few shots







: 








High Res


What wheels are these?? Size and offset??


----------



## VanCity Corrado (Feb 14, 2002)

nice high res shots!


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Couple pics I just found on my pc from ccmd g2g last winter.


----------



## megustadubs (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*









what a great (although freezing) night. now that i'm 3,000 miles away, i've got to find another group of corrado owners. good job on putting that meet together, nat.
btw, for those of you out here on the west coast, mine is the silver one (5th from the end).


_Modified by megustadubs at 1:17 AM 7-26-2006_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Qball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qball* »_They have to be of age by *now*









Some one get them to retake the pic after the doctor removes the ugly


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
Some one get them to retake the pic after the doctor removes the ugly









How come we can have those pics up, but I can't say a bad word about it w/o loosing points?


----------



## mackteckhire (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*










_Modified by mackteckhire at 6:10 AM 7-27-2006_


_Modified by mackteckhire at 6:11 AM 7-27-2006_


----------



## SG60 (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## missingthenote (Dec 17, 2005)

My whip....<3 (nohomo)


































_Modified by missingthenote at 11:31 AM 7-27-2006_


----------



## SG60 (Jul 13, 2006)

oops...try this again...


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (SG60)*

Here is one of mine from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (mk1vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vr6* »_Here is one of mine from a couple of years ago.









nice !!!!!! any more of this ??


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
nice !!!!!! any more of this ??


Thanks, I'll post more when I get home from work.


----------



## BrokeDub (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (JBOB666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBOB666* »_Some new pics taken yesterday at GTI International

































wow im really glad i saw this car, my cars getting painted and getting some body work done too and should look similar to yours except different lights and tails. but non the less im glad i could see a somewhat preview of it instead of just in my head. whats the color you used, i love it. and whats the difference between the euro and US front bumper. and you made those lights work so good, i ussually hate those lights


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
nice !!!!!! any more of this ??


----------



## JBOB666 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (BrokeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrokeDub* »_
wow im really glad i saw this car, my cars getting painted and getting some body work done too and should look similar to yours except different lights and tails. but non the less im glad i could see a somewhat preview of it instead of just in my head. whats the color you used, i love it. and whats the difference between the euro and US front bumper. and you made those lights work so good, i ussually hate those lights

Cheers mate








Its the Mercedes black







the bodyshop showed me some chips and its seemed to be the darkest black


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (mk1vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vr6* »_

















do you still have this car? I remember it from many years ago in the Readers Rides section of PVW.


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_

What wheels are these?? Size and offset??

Porsche 968's
16x7 16x8
ET 52, 55 IIRC


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (093slc)*

here is another one of my car...


----------



## BrokeDub (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_here is another one of my car...










what kinds suspension are you using, whats the drop on it??


----------



## jeffTOTHEMAX (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (BrokeDub)*


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
do you still have this car? I remember it from many years ago in the Readers Rides section of PVW.

Yep, shes just been taken out of hibernation a few days ago. I hope to get the Megasquirt all hooked up in the next few weeks. I never saw that in the PVW, anyone remember what year and month it was ???
Thanks


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_here is another one of my car...










That car looks great...
Its sweet to see that so many nice Corrados still exist !


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (mk1vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vr6* »_I never saw that in the PVW, anyone remember what year and month it was ???

EDIT: I just found it. It was in the May 2002 issue. Seems like you upgraded the brakes since then, comparing pictures.
I will scan it tomorrrow (later today)


_Modified by KrazeeKorrado13 at 1:35 AM 7-31-2006_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (BrokeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrokeDub* »_
what kinds suspension are you using, whats the drop on it??


H&R ultra lows..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (crazycorradovr6)*

current progres on mine
















lets get this movin again with some nice lookin corrados http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roderik_VR6 (Aug 6, 2006)

Some pictures of my '93 VR6 with the WRD Adamas wheels.


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (1.8t rado)*

Right there with you bro!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

My daily driving corrado


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superkrischi)*

ttt


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Stealth42o)*

























http://www.herbys53.com/Beta/Radoruntohell06.htm


_Modified by herby53-akaherby53 at 12:04 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## Roderik_VR6 (Aug 6, 2006)

Up for these great pics...


----------



## stanleycupgoalie (May 17, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

1990 G60


----------



## R4dOkID (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

I've seen this car b4......


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Corrado Seeker)*

bump


----------



## yelphin (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## Kolejorz (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (yelphin)*


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (sensory overload)*

^^^ lovin it mike. keep it clean and hit me up next time you roll to b town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffmxm (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Coupla shots of my old ride...damn I miss this car!!
JS


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (Konky)*

i drive this car and its my dektop picture







o yeuh


----------



## stanleycupgoalie (May 17, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

My 1990 G60 / Stage 3


----------



## stanleycupgoalie (May 17, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (stanleycupgoalie)*

A little better look at the hood for ya fellas.........
























......and before anyone chimes in about it.......... it needs a couple coats of clear on it still.............. and I will be running the skulls over the roof and on the wing as well.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

havent posted on this on ein a while, no reall good updated pics so here is the one i like best from last year...


----------



## vw89 (Mar 22, 2005)

*some recent ones*

my friend dylan shot the car around 6 last night, great photographer.


----------



## SLCKIID (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: some recent ones (vw89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw89* »_my friend dylan shot the car around 6 last night, great photographer.

















that is one cleeean stock corrado







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtec3 (Jun 22, 2005)

southernmost rado in earth..


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (mtec3)*

i about jumped out of my seat when i found this pic. it's almost exactly the same as what i'm planing to do to my car, exept that i'm going to use a vr6 grill and leave the door handles stock








does anybody know who owns it?


----------



## mtec3 (Jun 22, 2005)

yup its Argentina. sorry I couldnt answer earlier...


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

eh, few new ones from the gtg yesterday


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (mtec3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtec3* »_yup its Argentina. sorry I couldnt answer earlier...

cool man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92Lowraddo (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

I thought that this was a cool shot of my engine bay...









and the car










_Modified by 92Lowraddo at 4:53 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## Compass (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (stanleycupgoalie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stanleycupgoalie* »_









Wow, that looks pretty intricate -- a lot of work. Did you do it yourself? If someone else did it, do you have to give him the whole car, or do you take off the hood and leave it for however long it takes?
And change those orange signals to clear ASAP!


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (92Lowraddo)*

92lowrado what color is that, it looks stunning wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eyehate (Nov 28, 2004)

i just noticed that some of the skulls eyes are the vw logo


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (sensory overload)*

Sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeb_83 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

I need to find a skid plate for this beast. So i can get it to stop leaking oil so much. I also need to fix the sunroof i'll pay whoever as long as they are semi close.


----------



## poncheck (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello!
i just got through all these pics and i saw many many many great rados








greetings from Poland, here's mine C...
































and one before it got lowered 








soon to come : some nice taillights and cleared front bumper









_Modified by poncheck at 3:51 PM 9-13-2006_


_Modified by poncheck at 4:05 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (poncheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poncheck* »_









BMW paint?


----------



## poncheck (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

nope







guess again


----------



## Kolejorz (Apr 29, 2003)

Masz bardzo mily Corrado! Co to jest kolor?


----------



## poncheck (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (VR6RADDO)*

wow! someone speaks polish







kolor to podrobka kyalami flash standox'a


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (poncheck)*


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Does anyone know exactly what color this is? To me it doesnt look like the factory green from vw. any help is appreciated


----------



## 92Lowraddo (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_92lowrado what color is that, it looks stunning wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Platinum gray...its off of the 00' and up volkswagens. Im not sure what the paint code is either


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (poncheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poncheck* »_Hello!
i just got through all these pics and i saw many many many great rados








greetings from Poland, here's mine C...
































and one before it got lowered 








]

Whats up with your ebrake cable? Looks like it's going into the ground.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

t.t.top


----------



## JBOB666 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (cata)*


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

this is one of those cars where you say "nice car, who did the paint?"








Amazing that black can look THAT good.


----------



## CrankWorkOrange (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (JBOB666)*



JBOB666[IMG said:


> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g315/corradojbob/hyuuuMedium.jpg[/IMG]


"Worship me or I'll eat your children!"


----------



## hemichallengerta (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (CrankWorkOrange)*

LOL


----------



## JBOB666 (May 19, 2006)

rofl


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

I'm sure you guys can find some more pictures.


----------



## All_the_names_are_taken (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (JBOB666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBOB666* »_









What lip spoiler is that? SEAT?


----------



## JBOB666 (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (All_the_names_are_taken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_the_names_are_taken* »_
What lip spoiler is that? SEAT?

It certainly is







Ibiza but im not sure what year !!


----------



## PsychoAlex (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (JBOB666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBOB666* »_










I want that exhaust tip.








By the way, that color isn't black guys, I believe it's called "sex".


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (PsychoAlex)*

bump


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

cleaned mine a couple of days ago....


----------



## T3 G60 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## dfera (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60renshaw)*

AWESOME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (dfera)*

this is mine


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (VRoom92)*

just trying to keep this thread alive


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Heres a few of mine, OE+ (2.8 24v 4motion engine)


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Stan 24v)*

did you buy the motor from the dealer or did you build it yourself?


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (VRoom92)*

*VRoom92* I had the conversion done by a good VW specialist over here mate.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_








I saw your car at an intersection on hastings driving to whistler this summer.....looks awesome in person


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (JBOB666)*

My 20v Rado


























_Modified by Boosted8v at 6:15 PM 11-20-2006_


----------



## lombriz (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (poorsche)*

How many people can you have in your car without constant rubbing?
I can only have 3 including myself.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (lombriz)*

what rims are these? anyone know? They look like brock b2s


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_what rims are these? anyone know? They look like brock b2s


borbet type t's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aprturbo2003 (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't think those are the type T's. Although I couldnt tell you what they are.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (aprturbo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aprturbo2003* »_I don't think those are the type T's. Although I couldnt tell you what they are.

indeed, but close .......








brock's........








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

brocks are so hot...
any alpine white rados out there???


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyberfire* »_







</a>








</a>








</a>








</a>


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_I saw your car at an intersection on hastings driving to whistler this summer.....looks awesome in person

Thanks








What were you driving?


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_
Thanks








What were you driving?
I was with my girlfriend in my moonlight blue pearl rado, totally stock. Looks black though. Later that day I saw another sweet black rado, slammed, badgeless, eyebrows and such. Was a good day for car spotting


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Nice corrado. I saw it at a show a while back. What size is your intercooler? Any pics of the install process?


----------



## superbat6 (May 4, 2005)

anyone here looking to sell? im looking for a 93-95 vr6 rado somewhere in the area of vancouver , B.C. canada....
[email protected]


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_I saw your car at an intersection on hastings driving to whistler this summer.....looks awesome in person

ive seen it in person too and i can vouch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Anyone know what wheels these are. I like.


----------



## dfera (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

What's up with that exhaust, what kind is that, it's AWESOME!


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

PLS Sport rims in 15"


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (dfera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfera* »_What's up with that exhaust, what kind is that, it's AWESOME!

custom made. prolly just a strait pipe to a 90 degree bend out the side.


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*here's mine*


















Lots of things to be changed over the winter months.










_Modified by cata at 12:54 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (purple_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple_rado* »_

















i love this car, the way it sits is just amazing. dont change a thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubguy1975 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

Just got it!!!


----------



## Dub Nerd (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (vdubguy1975)*


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Dub Nerd)*

ttt


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

mcnair stop ruining posts ya big bully


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (WorkInProgress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WorkInProgress* »_mcnair stop ruining posts ya big bully
 yeah go fall on the other side of ur hood or some other panel








jk


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (M4RTiN C-TDI)*

Here is my red rado with a 1 1/4 inch drop and my bug



























_Modified by Lanceevox at 2:54 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## alex-six (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## superkrischi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

^^ I'm holding both of my thumbs up! Nice!


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superkrischi)*

Geil!


----------



## Vw_crazy1 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Germanpower SLC)*

VR on 18" Foose


----------



## 92Lowraddo (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Vw_crazy1)*

whoa


----------



## DREWSER (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (92Lowraddo)*

here's mine


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (DREWSER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DREWSER* »_here's mine









NICE!!


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (DREWSER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DREWSER* »_here's mine









looks good i like it


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (DREWSER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DREWSER* »_here's mine









needs to be lower


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (superkrischi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superkrischi* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vw_crazy1 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (DREWSER)*

Oh! gotcha! hah my bad.
No one approve of my car?
I know the style is completely different than everyone elses.

_Modified by Vw_crazy1 at 8:10 PM 12-13-2006_


_Modified by Vw_crazy1 at 8:11 PM 12-13-2006_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Vw_crazy1)*

lower it. Wheels don't suit it imo, but I'm sure its an attention grabber, and most girls like shiny things so I'm sure it gets good attention. Most of us on here prefer subtlety, but being different is cool too. As for the stereo, nothing makes me angrier than my reasonable volume music, being drowned out by the guy behind me. Looks like good work though.


----------



## ADG60 (Nov 11, 2006)

heres mine.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (ADG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ADG60* »_heres mine.


more please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtec3 (Jun 22, 2005)

_Modified by mtec3 at 3:30 AM 12-14-2006_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (mtec3)*

I dig^ I wanted those wheels for my e30 so bad back in the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtec3 (Jun 22, 2005)

Classic multispoke look good in any car.. don´t they?


----------



## AC2000 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (mtec3)*

here's my contribution...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## zeb_83_2007 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*









Here it is


----------



## zeb_83_2007 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (zeb_83_2007)*

wait no there we go


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Vw_crazy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_crazy1* »_VR on 18" Foose

















this car use to be in BC, I saw it at a car show and was like all that money in that stereo and still NA spec headlights. Worst use of money. Oh yeah and when it was for sale the seller said "there was no corrado like it" and basically saying it was the best corrado in the world. I guess those heavy foose wheels and heavy sound system makes it special


----------



## xxBlack_Heart_Valentinexx (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Vw_crazy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_crazy1* »_VR on 18" Foose

















I guess sound vibrations Will make you retarded









Oh and here's a crappy pic of mine


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (xxBlack_Heart_Valentinexx)*








just a wack pic i found,


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Ladron03)*

do you have a side shot ??


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Torsten)*

This is a side pic.. not the same day though...


----------



## xxBlack_Heart_Valentinexx (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Ladron03)*

has anyone ever done a red C with painted door handles??


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Ladron03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ladron03* »_This is a side pic.. not the same day though...
















HOT








painted door handles? vicfx69 did it ...


----------



## Vw_crazy1 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (xxBlack_Heart_Valentinexx)*

Yea its the car from BC. Since then I've put in suspension, It's dropped about an inch, mostly because of the huge 18's that take so much to roll over. Bigger brakes with steel braided lines, strut bar, short shifter, cams. just cuz their 18's dont think i dont use the VR for what it was made for








As for the stereo, it's being pulled out right now. It's loud as ****, not clear. LOUD. I prefer sound quality over pressure. Not to mention a tv in the trunk










_Modified by Vw_crazy1 at 5:16 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Vw_crazy1)*

I'm from Calgary too and when I finally got to drive the car in town, the ride was horrible and I'm thinking it mighta been because one of my sway bar links was snapped off.
How do you find the ride on Deerfoot with 18's? I couldn't even do the posted speed limit


----------



## Vw_crazy1 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (cata)*

Horrible. Mind you I hate deerfoot in general. Hopefully when I get the 16's I want it'll be a nice ride.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (Compass)*

ttt


----------



## SBD (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (AC2000)*

How's you get your car on the lawn at Art Center? Always wanted to use my Alma Mater as a backdrop to my C. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SBD (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (AC2000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *AC2000* »_here's my contribution...









How's you get your car on the lawn at Art Center? Always wanted to use my Alma Mater as a backdrop to my C.


----------



## ultraprince (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (SBD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (ultraprince)*

I just got this project back on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (modstyle)*


----------



## Urmas (Nov 11, 2003)

Gotta love 'em Dark Burgundies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Urmas at 1:45 AM 2-6-2007_


----------



## ohcalcutta (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Vw_crazy1)*









sorry, but its too much and hideous for my taste


----------



## j_spring (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Toffeerado)*

sic


----------



## RagTopRado (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: want your rado picts... (j_spring)*












_Modified by RagTopRado at 2:16 AM 9-19-2007_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (RagTopRado)*

i dont get it, did you make it look like a ragtop on purpose?


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_








sorry, but its too much and hideous for my taste 

there goes your 1/4 mile, track and running from cops times... god...that guy must be carrying over 200lbs back there.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (xtremevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_there goes your 1/4 mile, track and running from cops times... god...that guy must be carrying over 200lbs back there.









You know that not _EVERYONE_ builds track cars right?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_i dont get it, did you make it look like a ragtop on purpose?

I love when people bring american styles in to euro







that car needs to be saved.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
sorry, but its too much and hideous for my taste 


_Quote, originally posted by *xtremevdub* »_
there goes your 1/4 mile, track and running from cops times... god...that guy must be carrying over 200lbs back there.









scroll up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Vw_crazy1* »_
As for the stereo, it's being pulled out right now. It's loud as ****, not clear. LOUD. I prefer sound quality over pressure. Not to mention a tv in the trunk


----------



## RagTopRado (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_
I love when people bring american styles in to euro







that car needs to be saved.

thats how i got the car.i hate it but some days i like it








i guess it a love hate thing with the vinyl top.. but when its time for body work im ripping it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RagTopRado (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Toffeerado)*











_Modified by RagTopRado at 5:22 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (RagTopRado)*

here she is in all her filth


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

^^lookin good!
it's finally sunny- I'm gonna shoot for some new pics this week


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (mk2vdubber)*

damn man..those russ' old wheels? they look good as fuuuuck on there. love it! cant wait to be sittin like that someday soon..whenever its done...


----------



## swak (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## ohcalcutta (Mar 7, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *swak* »_

























what color is that?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (ohcalcutta)*

its been a while since this was bumped


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_its been a while since this was bumped

x2


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re:*











_Modified by G60T at 1:45 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

Needs work, but at least it runs...


----------



## srednA (Feb 26, 2006)

Many nice Corrados here, and good inspiration.

Here are my Corrado. Its a daily / running project.


















_Modified by srednA at 2:19 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## royaldub (May 7, 2007)

heres mine
stock 92 vr








































all pics taken by my friend markland photography
enjoy!


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (royaldub)*

wait does that say 20452


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (GmanVR6)*


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

Nice pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_

































would it be possible to get high-res of ALL of those?! or at least the 2nd one! IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll post some high rez later on tonight when I get a chance


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

Wow, another set of amazing pictures.







Great work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_










Can I use this one ??? its amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_I'll post some high rez later on tonight when I get a chance

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

perfect stance


----------



## cocotaso218 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_

































i want hi-res


----------



## ronnie_v (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's my ex '89 corrado, with an eaton m64 supercharger.


















_Modified by ronnie_v at 2:03 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (ronnie_v)*

Dam Gotta post up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (royaldub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royaldub* »_heres mine
stock 92 vr









all pics taken by my friend markland photography
enjoy!

oh my dear god, can you say over saturation!? wayyyy to much post production
clean car non the less


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_


































In for High Res
Beautiful pics


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Siriusly)*

someone quote them again. hurry!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

dont mind the bugs=)


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_someone quote them again. hurry!

lol .. 

I will post up some bigger size <1200x later tonight when I get time .. if anyone is interested in some prints. Send me a msg


----------



## SBD (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

Ive posted this one before, but its the most recent pic...


----------



## newb1 (Sep 5, 2007)

*MY 90*


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_ 











[email protected]!


----------



## Mudkicker_1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts... (alex-six)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex-six* »_









Can a dish this deep fit without any mods? If so, are there any rubbing issues?
thanks
Mud


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

recent


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

Here are all the web hi rez pictures everyone was requesting
I can't find the edited version of the first one








http://www.mananetwork.net/pic...1.jpg
http://www.mananetwork.net/pic...2.jpg
http://www.mananetwork.net/pic...3.jpg


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
now, MOAR


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_Here are all the web hi rez pictures everyone was requesting
I can't find the edited version of the first one








http://www.mananetwork.net/pic...1.jpg
http://www.mananetwork.net/pic...2.jpg
http://www.mananetwork.net/pic...3.jpg


Tom:
Terrific images; thank you! 
IM just sent. 
-Adam


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Mudkicker_1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mudkicker_1* »_
Can a dish this deep fit without any mods? If so, are there any rubbing issues?
thanks
Mud

Thats not deep I'd say 2.5 at max making a 8.5 wheel fits fine drop 2" up fornt and 2.5" rear like most people do.


----------



## nros1234 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: want your rado picts (91STS-GLi)*

she look's like 12 years old dude.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

^^ haha wtf?


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

A couple unispired photos from today


----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Here's some from my interior project, and when I replaced the gas tank (random, but they have a corrado in them)...


----------



## 1.8tcorradohybrid (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (tseuG)*









trailor queen


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (1.8tcorradohybrid)*









latest pic


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's one of my car i had laying around....


----------



## alex-six (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Mudkicker_1)*

front fenders are rolled and the in the back, the inner flange is cut. it rubs on fender liner during hard turns.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (kvbett)*

Holy freakin sickness!! seeing this Thread gives me nothin motivation to make my rado as sick as I can! I now feel like one lucky SOB, scoring my Rado for a mere $520 w/88k and a spun bearing due to a oil pump malfunction... For a while my car had me kinda down w/ all the work i've been doing(what a dirty ass engine bay!)... but damn, that all just flew out the window! Here's my contribution to the thread... Nuthin special, trying to clean it up a lil but within the last week i've been thinkin, This car is getting painted either silver or black! prepping it now!!!!! 
here's a pic of the night i brought it home....








and this is how it sits now..
















Great thread guys!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)




----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*

love the new lips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

I'll agree with that statement.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

bump this to the top... who has new pics? rides? D&D first date suggestions???


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_









holy kamoley!!


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

lee's 'rado is one of the best looking out there!!! simple and yet subtle mods, but it keeps the oem look of what the car should always be. here's mine to share:
'95 corrado canadian-spec (1 of 85)


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (snowbird)*


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (EuroTrash)*

Wow bumped from the dead?? I remember this thread back in '03 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif HAHA At least now im 21


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (EuroTrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTrash* »_









that color is astounding.


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*

my G60


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Ladron03)*

^^ ive always loved your car


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

This thread arouses me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Ladron03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ladron03* »_my G60 









thats hot !!!! high res ???


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*









My Vr6


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*

i actually need to get those pics in full res.....from thejettaguy86,,,


----------



## mycarsucks (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ladron03)*

Heres mine:
when i got it........

















now......


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (87turbogti) (EVLG35)*

Anyone skip past forcefed and see Feces fed?









_Quote, originally posted by *EVLG35* »_Best to date:


----------



## IMNOBUG (Dec 2, 2001)

BAHHHHH HAHAHA
should be FRCFED


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

no, its fece fed!


----------



## Nine2cg60 (May 5, 2001)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

Sorry no cool pics... just some garage shots.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (87turbogti) (charlatan)*

My 93 SLC 




















_Modified by omllenado at 12:17 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## VpfinnersW (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_Some pics of my girlfriend's G60.


































same car, new owner, and how it looks now!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooled03 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (VpfinnersW)*

Work In Progress..







..


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: want your rado picts (spooled03)*

Corrados are always a work in Progress


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (G60ed777)*

bringin it back for the new year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*









and now its waiting on some cooling parts


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (purple_rado)*

My sexy biatch...
















...for sale.


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

saw this in Dublin, Ireland


----------



## CCNJ420 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (92VR6C)*

when i first got her
















and now except sitting on chewed up speedlines


----------



## Z-Raddo G60 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*

1991 Pearl Green Effect Corrado G60
(taken before purchase or month after)


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ladron03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ladron03* »_my G60 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (marcopolo)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts... (jimmi_james)*

nice red rocco in the background http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts... (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_nice red rocco in the background http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks.. here is my new Corrado with the same background vehicle


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*

lastest pic


----------



## CINQUECENTO (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

took in november


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (kvbett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kvbett* »_Here's one of my car i had laying around....









are these the BBS Prima Donnas, or just some painted/powdercoated RSs?


----------



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

no, PD's have gold bolts


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*

I am so glad to hear our friends in Europe mod their cars using american parts, so now I will leave mine the way it is knowing it is Euro style and in the process save a bunch of money.....






















Viva la France.....Heil Deutchland......Viva Spain.....(run out of vocabulary)


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (gusto)*

Can you please tell me what brand of wheels are those and what size, did you use spacers of adapters.......Your car is one of the most beutiful I have ever seen......congratulations man....


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (donbachaton)*


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts... (jimmi_james)*

















God I can't wait for spring.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (CINQUECENTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CINQUECENTO* »_took in november

















More please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

Nicely handled CrazyKid, that showed class .....


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mazan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mazan* »_Nicely handled CrazyKid, that showed class .....








Thanks I don't know why he deleted my post though


----------



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

he deleted his too. 
on with the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (mk2vdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vdubber* »_he deleted his too. 
on with the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
meh but on with the pics


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn i forgot about this thread.....Sick pics....











_Modified by kvbett at 2:57 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (kvbett)*

Been a long time since I whored out my car here.. I used to post pics all the time.. here are a couple from this fall:
















September 2008 in the dubnutz corrado calendar.








Love the mk1 rocco posted up on this page.. a dear friend of mine, who is remembered on the back of my corrado (GD), passed away this year, anyways... he has an 81 rocco (also mars red) in his garage. The last 2 times it was driven: his wedding 3 years ago.. and his funeral, last july.
















edit: found a nice rolling pic of the rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Barren at 11:13 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## donbachatonmix (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (Barren)*









_Modified by donbachatonmix at 11:36 AM 3-22-2008_


----------



## chrissy2140 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (Barren)*

awesome 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 301g60 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: want your rado picts (h2lme2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2lme2000* »_
























_Modified by h2lme2000 at 1:39 PM 12-10-2003_

where the F did you find these girls.. in some trailor?? Looks like a bad episode of cops


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (301g60)*


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (301g60)*

heres mine...
















and the newer pic with the 90mm lip..










_Modified by 18ToHATE at 2:42 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (301g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *301g60* »_
where the F did you find these girls.. in some trailor?? Looks like a bad episode of cops









yeah dude, the fact that they are taking off underwear in what looks like a public factory parking lot is kinda weak...


----------



## galvo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (PrimaVW)*

Too bad there's a ****ing Burger King in the way..

























That Jetta was so awesome


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (18ToHATE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18ToHATE* »_heres mine...










Signals look so out of place, great looking car though.


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: want your rado picts (Toffeerado)*

yea my tails and side markers are all the same.. i dont like the blinkers as well..


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (18ToHATE)*


----------



## VDub285 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (RedFuFuG60)*

about a month ago. finally getting warm out


----------



## dubbinNlovin (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: want your rado picts (VDub285)*

here's mine in a couple different phases of its life, its sittin on staggered n stretched D90's now just dont have pics


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_


















I'll take both please.


----------



## Majend (May 5, 2008)

*Re: want your rado picts (iwantmyvdub)*

here are a few pics before the build started








































and here is what she looks like now


----------



## CorradoNLT (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: want your rado picts (Majend)*

BEFORE:

















AFTER:


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoNLT)*

what engine is this ???


----------



## CorradoNLT (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: want your rado picts (Torsten)*

2.0T FSI out of an MK5 GTI. The car has a full MK5 swap - Engine, ECU, Harness, and Dash and its running a MK4 5-speed tranny.


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoNLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoNLT* »_2.0T FSI out of an MK5 GTI. The car has a full MK5 swap - Engine, ECU, Harness, and Dash and its running a MK4 5-speed tranny. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics of the interior please?


----------



## CorradoNLT (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: want your rado picts (Golomb)*

Build Page and Pics below. Pics are from last year when the car was only about 75% finished. She'll be 100% ready by DATB this year. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4029474


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: want your rado picts (Golomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golomb* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics of the interior please? 

























good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: want your rado picts (crisvr6)*

thanks!
great job... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was wondering if someone who is over 6.2' can drive it daily, with this dash or a tt dash without breaking the knees...


----------



## CorradoNLT (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: want your rado picts (Golomb)*

I am 6' 4" pushing 6' 5" about 215pounds and I fit like a glove. The seat frame was set back as far as possible. It is actually quite comfortable on long drives.


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoNLT)*

sounds great; wish i had a dash lying around.....








anyway, great job


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: want your rado picts (Golomb)*

wow looks sexy, i wanna see ur install on the MKV dash and see some open door pics







im that picky! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif alot of work went into it, i commend u on a very sexy looking raddo if only i had that kind of money to blow on a 2.0T FSi


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (Golomb)*

Yup very easy! I am a nudge over 6ft and don't have a problem with my TT dash and plenty of space so anyone taller should be ok too.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thought to add a pic of mine


















_Modified by Vick N at 12:49 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoNLT)*

that car is off the ****ing wall. So awesome. Do the airbags function?


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (iwantmyvdub)*

Nice build! What color is that?


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: want your rado picts (Vick N)*

because of your car i wanted to do a tt dash swap!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can i have more pics of your car? 
maybe some new pics of the interior with open doors?
thanks!


----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

*Re: want your rado picts (Torsten)*

I love how this wheels look on a C. Azevs, right?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: want your rado picts (El Groso)*


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Mine








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

mein nugget


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: want your rado picts (El Groso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Groso* »_I love how this wheels look on a C. Azevs, right?


Yeah they are azev A in 16x7.5
I replaced them with bbs RS in 16x8 and 16x9, and want them back


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoDub1.8T* »_mein nugget










perfect stance man imo! Put a NA lip on there and it's golden.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

ya im a bit of a stance whore...lol, since im new to the raddo game im not really sure of a good company to get the n/a lip from


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (tipo158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tipo158* »_










a whole lot of red X's


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

i see no red x's...i see a black raddo
hmmm


----------



## Vick N (May 4, 2005)

*Re: want your rado picts (Golomb)*

Thanks dude, can't take all the credit but It's under going a major overhaul!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Thanks


----------



## g60adi (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: want your rado picts (CorradoNLT)*

nice, i like the color and swap


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

mine, its not so nice like torstens or vaporados or some others cars


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_
perfect stance man imo! Put a NA lip on there and it's golden.









..yup x2...get some more pics up LoDUB1.8T >preferably rollin shots!


_Modified by Stuckinthe90s at 9:41 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stuckinthe90s)*

...mine>


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

we gotta keep this thread alive! keep em comming!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (18ToHATE)*

I might as well....


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stuckinthe90s)*


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Stuckinthe90s)*


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stuckinthe90s)*

>jus one more >lol


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

Has another thread taken over? This thing dead?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lurch Legs said:


> Has another thread taken over? This thing dead?


lower it :laugh:


----------



## SAmmy TANge (Apr 17, 2006)

my ex-Rado on 7.5+8.5x15" BBS RS001


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

16 & Pregnant is taking over the world :facepalm:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

LooK17 said:


> 16 & Pregnant is taking over the world :facepalm:


 :screwy: you're fu**in weird.


----------



## Zamoldac (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's mine hiding behind a white doggy:screwy:


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> lower it :laugh:


Damn it cris! Why do you have to go and make it look all sexy like that? I am trying to get over wanting to be stupid low! I like driving my car.....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

its not stupid low, its driveable use airride :laugh:


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> its not stupid low, its driveable use airride :laugh:


Yah, I know you are sorta joking but in all seriousness, I don't like the idea of airride at all for a few reasons. 
I use my corrado for a rock climbing road trip vehicle and I need all the trunk space and some of the rear bench. I use it with one seat folded down to fit my crash pads. I also have seen very few well fitted and oem looking setups. I dont like how those tanks look sitting around and I dont like having a row of switches in the cockpit. Too much form over function and I am not like that. If I need my car to be higher for driving I wind the coils and leave it there.


----------



## kerobert (Dec 28, 2006)

Recent:









Cleaned Seats:









I love that FSI Corrado!
Sooo want to do that!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, thats really nice ^^


----------



## alexutzzzu1 (Oct 8, 2010)

here's mine:


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

CorradoNLT said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done.............time to bring this thread back to life.......:thumbup:


----------



## Johnny the Knuckles (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes indeed! Great color


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

A silly pic!








Front pic!








Normal everyday pic!


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

208387_1929498925753_1490629783_32144152_2133293_n(2) by driverx15, on Flickr


IMG_0564_2 by driverx15, on Flickr


IMG_0533 by driverx15, on Flickr


IMG_0540_2 by driverx15, on Flickr


----------



## OllieL (Jan 10, 2011)

R.I.P Bally











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viciousone (Oct 2, 2013)

gusto said:


> *Re: (JBOB666)*


What are the wheel specs on those?


----------



## GTS3 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jimweis said:


>




Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chips Ahoy!2 (Jul 2, 2016)

90&92
















Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

It's been so long, I don't know if I've ever posted in this thread. I may have but always self indulging to post again.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Same here, I don’t think I ever posted here, my first corrado on the 2nd day of ownership:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Same here..


----------



## DOCorrado (Jun 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zarman (Apr 7, 2000)

I remember this thread. It's 17 yrs old wow....


----------

